# Storms of Change IC Part 4



## silentspace (Sep 28, 2004)

The next few days in Carodan are filled with the sounds of soldiers drilling and patrolling and of workers strengthening the fortifications.  In the evenings the taverns are filled with rumor and gossip.  

It is said that a Vizelan elf patrol has gone missing.  The Vizelan elves, from the Severin forest to the east, have been long-time allies of Shillen, and have been scouting and surveying the region from the air.  They fly high and fast, and its hard to imagine anyone taking them down.  Even the terrifying Gorukan wardrakes cannot catch them.

There are conflicting rumors of Gorukan troops advancing through the borderlands.  Some accounts claim large permanent encampments have been created.  There are rumors that a hidden Gorukan stronghold and supply base was discovered quite close to Carodan, led by priests of Hextor, but that it was raided and destroyed by Warden Ricsten's men.  Meanwhile Warden Ricsten's troops and mercenaries continue to engage the humanoid and giant tribes of the borderlands.

The dwarves of the Diamond Mountains to the west report increased amounts of undead, especially ghouls.  Banditry and attacks by hobgoblins and orcs continue to increase within the Kingdom of Shillen.  There are disquieting stories of zombies and skeletons spotted at night, also within Shillen.

Carodan dreams of battle, of heroism, and of death.

* * *

Summoned to Warden Ricsten's offices at night, you are led by an aide into a large room lit by torches.  A table of meat, bread, cheese, fruit and ale has been prepared.  The aide tells you to make yourself at home, Warden Ricsten will be here shortly.  Looking around, you see several others waiting as well.

[Please introduce your characters.]


----------



## Insight (Sep 28, 2004)

*Lucan of Shelor*

The first to arrive is Lucan of Shelor, a rather non-descript young man in his mid-twenties.  With disheveled, unkempt, medium-length brown hair and deep, meditative brown eyes, Lucan scans the room, awaiting what he expects to be several more companions.

Lucan sits, taking a piece of bread and a slice of cheese from the table, still eyeing the space within the room.  As usual, he considers how he might defend himself if attacked in this room - it is always the first consideration on his mind.  Though a person born of Shillen might not have such thoughts, Lucan was born in a poor land overtaken by Goruka, and sold into slavery upon his 7th birthday.  He learned to fight early on, and thoughts of violence (especially against him) are a very natural thing.

Waiting, Lucan brushes the road dust off his simple, brown peasant tunic as well as his matching brown pants and simple sandals.  He reseats the pair of nunchaku at his belt, as well as the pair of kama at his sides.  Lucan hopes that wearing his weapons openly like this would be taken as a sign of competence, and not as a threat to the Warden's authority.


----------



## Someone (Sep 28, 2004)

*Dunathar.*

Thenext arriving at the offices is male dwarf: short and wide, but definitely less chubby than the typical dwarf.  Could it be the lack of armor? He only wears a leather armor, reinforced with iron studs; light weapons hand at his side. He´s wearing a lot of jewelery, however: several golden chains, large rings and a belt with a silver and gold buckle. As you enter, he looks at you for some more time than it´s considered polite before continuing walking and eating cheese.


----------



## Sado (Sep 29, 2004)

An unremarkable young man with dark hair and green eyes arrives, wearing the garb of one of Ricsten's irregular scouts. Nodding in greeting to the others as he enters, he removes a weathered wide-brimmed hat the same shade of brown as his short woolen cloak. The only weapon he carries is a curved kukri worn on his belt.

He quickly takes a seat toward the opposite end of the table as the others. After a moment, as an afterthought, he rises again momentarily to grab a not-quite-ripe pear before returning to his seat. As he bites into the fruit he pretends to study the surroundings so as not to appear nervous.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 29, 2004)

*A young gnome man enters, thumping down his plain wooden shield, morningstar, and helm as soon as he gets to a seat, and climbs into it with the long practice of one of the "little folk" in the big world.  His eyes are a bright blue, and his hair is raven black, pulled back in a short topknot.  His tanned face is lined with smile lines around his eyes and generous mouth.*

*He wears a set of banded mail, neither pristine nor battered, and has a sickle at his belt and a crossbow at the other side.  What appears to be a gold nugget is hung around his neck from a leather thong.  Clothes of a loud yellow peak out from underneath his armor and padding.  With a bright grin, the gnome grabs a mug of ale, and some meat and cheese.*

"Greetings to you fine and illustrious crew!  Zook Ningle is my name, but I also answer to Threetongues, Rascal, Shorty, and Wretched Flea-Bitten Gnome.  A toast to our endevors, may they go down as smoothly as this ale!" the gnome declares, and clinks his mug with the others (or failing that, the air in front of them), then taking a large gulp.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 29, 2004)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

Manzanita walks in briskly, and glances around for a familiar face.  Finding Dunathor, she approaches him.  She is tall for an elf, with the characteristic green eyes.  Her hair is very blond, but her face is grim, with no smile lines in evidence.  She wears a extremely well-made robe of light grey, a color more characteristic of Gorukan bandits than the forces of Shillen.  Though she wears no armor, a fine long sword and a recurved bow cut a martial appearence on her trim figure.

She bends low to Dunathor's ear and whispers, 



Spoiler



"Don't contradict me, or argue in front of the Warden.  We'll talk about it more after we leave town."



Ignoring the food, she then crosses her arms, and stands guardedly against the wall.


----------



## Someone (Sep 29, 2004)

Dunathar opens his mouth to reply, but stops before actually saying anything. A second later turns to face Manzanita again and makes the intent to speak, again stopping in his tracks. “Bah. We´ll see” says before continue walking again.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 30, 2004)

Warden Ricsten enters and surveys the room.  He is middle-aged, well-built, and imposing.  He commanded the battlefields around Carodan during the last invasion, and is said to be a capable, inspiring commander.  By his side is the wizard Kestilin.

Ricsten sweeps his dark blue cape off, tossing it onto a nearby chair, and approaches the group, nodding at the various members.

"I'm glad you're all here.  Have you introduced yourselves?  Not really?  Allow me to make the introductions then."

Turning to each person in turn, Ricsten says "Manzanita Sparrow, accomplished arcanist.  Dunathar Without Name, skilled rogue.  Zook "Threetongues" Ningle, cleric of Garl Glittergold.  It may interest you to know, Manzanita, that Threetongues has some experience with the courts, though not as a professional lawyer such as yourself.  Lucan of Shelor, an escaped gladiator from Goruka.  And last but not least, Goven of Aldermark, borderlands ranger and a trusted guide and scout of Carodan.  I am, of course, Warden Ricsten, commander of the garrison, and this is my aide, Kestilin."

"Manzanita and Dunathar are part of a team selected from the citizens of Shillen by House Dharnan, family of the former Duke of Rogan.  Duke Dharnan, as you know, fell in battle during the last Gorukan invasion.  House Dharnan no longer wields political power in the Duchy of Rogan.  Rogan is now ruled by House Hulvan, as decreed by the Council of Five, the five great noble houses of Shillen."

"Representatives of House Dharnan tasked Manzanita and Dunathar to locate and explore the ancient ruins of Linace Keep, located deep in the borderlands between Shillen and Goruka.  This was something they wanted done quickly and quietly, though they gave no reasons why.  I am a long-time friend of House Dharnan, and served under the slain Duke.  So when House Dharnan asked for my help, I gave it, and helped outfit and support the mission.  Per the Dharnan's wishes, this was all done quietly."

"The mission did not make it to Linace Keep.  On the way they encountered cultists of Hextor, and tracked them back to their lair.  They infiltrated and managed to torch the entire lair, and returned loaded with captured armor and weapons.  Their lair was clearly some sort of staging and supply base for the forces of Goruka.  They also captured some journals of the head cultist.  The journals were mostly mad ravings, but there was one item there which surprised me, and strengthened my resolve in supporting this mission.  The forces of Goruka, led by their General Nazdin is also searching for Linace Keep."

"This is why I've brought you together.  Manzanita and Dunathar are going to continue on with the mission, but they cannot do it alone.  Zook, Lucan, and Goven, this is the mission I've selected you for.  I want you to join with them, and find out whatever it is that needs to be found out at Linace Keep."

"Kestilin, I see the quartermaster has not come with the gear yet.  Please see what is taking him."

Kestilin bows graciously to you and leaves the room.


----------



## Sado (Sep 30, 2004)

Goven is not usually the first to speak, but his head is filled with questions at all these new revelations. Most pressing on his mind, "Pardon, my lord, but why send such a small group? I uderstand there was a need for secrecy, but now that we know our enemies also seek this place, why not send a larger force? If the need for haste is your concern, I am certain my company of scouts could move with sufficient speed through the wilds."

He quickly takes his seat again, aware of the others' eyes upon him and a bit self-conscious at having spoken out so quickly.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 30, 2004)

*Manzanita*

Manzanita will wait for the Warden to answer Groven before speaking.

"We were fortunate to encounter the Hextorites, I believe, for we have learned much of interest to Shillen.  We also removed a potential thorn in your side.  They were armed with catapolts, and were clearly no mere bandits, but preparing to take part in an attack on the city itself.  I hope you are not disapointed with our progress.  We understand that our true mission is to the Linace keep, however, and we will attempt to avoid further sidetracks this time."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 30, 2004)

"Dearie me, this sounds rather fun!  Tell me, do we know anything of this keep other than where it is?  And if any other nasties besides those dreadfully dull Hexorities are lurking about?" Zook inquires.


----------



## Someone (Sep 30, 2004)

"Dunathar. Just Dunathar. No need to twist it more", mumbles the dwarf under his breath and continues with the cheese.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 30, 2004)

Sado said:
			
		

> Goven is not usually the first to speak, but his head is filled with questions at all these new revelations. Most pressing on his mind, "Pardon, my lord, but why send such a small group? I uderstand there was a need for secrecy, but now that we know our enemies also seek this place, why not send a larger force? If the need for haste is your concern, I am certain my company of scouts could move with sufficient speed through the wilds."
> 
> He quickly takes his seat again, aware of the others' eyes upon him and a bit self-conscious at having spoken out so quickly.




"Well spoken Goven.  Let me explain.  First, I don't know if the objective here is military, though with this new information that General Nazdin is also interested in Linace Keep, I suspect it may be.  Without knowing, I am reluctant to commit troops.  As I see it, the mission is primarily a scouting mission, with a wide array of skills if they are needed.  

The Dharnans did not say what is at Linace Keep.  They recruited a team of talented unknowns interested in helping the Kingdom, equipped them, and sent them off in secrecy.  Brenin Dharnan, the slain Duke's brother, said that the Keep may be of strategic importance.  I can only guess he means that the location is strategic, perhaps as a forward observation and scouting post.  But he also wanted to uncover information on the former occupants there.  Today, that area is an uninhabited wilderness.  But centuries ago that was civilized land, held by the short-lived Kingdom of Linace, ruled by Redbeard.  That's the same Redbeard as in Redbeard's Band, the legendary adventurers."

Manzanita thinks back to what Brenin Dharnan said...



			
				Brenin Dharnan said:
			
		

> “In a way, this group of mercenaries indirectly helped Shillen become the kingdom it is today. They accomplished many great things, clearing the land of giants and even dragons. They are said to have explored the entire world, both above and below. They’re said to have gone to the moons Urm and Yong, and even to other planes of existence. They were said to be powerful, yes, but nothing more than mercenaries. They did nothing with their power but accumulate personal wealth.”


----------



## silentspace (Sep 30, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Manzanita will wait for the Warden to answer Groven before speaking.
> 
> "We were fortunate to encounter the Hextorites, I believe, for we have learned much of interest to Shillen.  We also removed a potential thorn in your side.  They were armed with catapolts, and were clearly no mere bandits, but preparing to take part in an attack on the city itself.  I hope you are not disapointed with our progress.  We understand that our true mission is to the Linace keep, however, and we will attempt to avoid further sidetracks this time."




"Yes, you did a great service for Carodan.  Indeed, for the entire Kingdom of Shillen.  From my point of view, this was far more important than investigating some old ruins..."

Warden Ricsten hesitates for a moment.

"I will tell you some things that are generally not known.  The Kingdom of Shillen is weak.  We have been battered by invasions from both Goruka and Pachen.  The Duchy of Rogan, closest to Goruka, has been hit especially hard.  There are fewer and fewer persons of fighting age left in Rogan.  Many of our greatest warriors have fallen defending the Kingdom."

Ricsten swallows.

"Our planners and strategists fear this upcoming invasion.  Some say Shillen may not survive."


----------



## silentspace (Sep 30, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Dearie me, this sounds rather fun!  Tell me, do we know anything of this keep other than where it is?  And if any other nasties besides those dreadfully dull Hexorities are lurking about?" Zook inquires.




Warden Ricsten seems to snap out of a momentary haze.

"I will tell you what we know, Zook Threetongues.  The area is particularly wild, and not often patrolled.  Our scouts report that even the orcs, goblinoids and giants generally stay clear of the area.  It is in a dense forest, filled with beasts and vermin of all sorts."

"General Nazdin is also interested in Linace Keep, so I would assume he will be sending forces there as well.  The journals say that he commanded the Hextorites to investigate the Keep, but that the Hextorites sent a force of hobgoblins from the Red Claw Clan instead.  The Red Claw Clan is a very large and powerful hobgoblin clan."

"Manzanita, do you still have that map we gave you?"

*map*

OOC: Scale on map is off.  Distance from Carodan to Linace Keep is about 50 miles as the crow flies.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 30, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> "Dunathar. Just Dunathar. No need to twist it more", mumbles the dwarf under his breath and continues with the cheese.




OOC:  Sorry, should've realized that Dunathar Without Name wasn't what he goes by in public.


----------



## Someone (Sep 30, 2004)

"Ok, that´s only we have to finish our work, I have no problem with it." says Dunathar, and cleans his short beard of bred crumbs. "Exploring an old ruin seems easy enough, and I´m ready to go right now. But what are we supposed to to if we find company there?"


----------



## Insight (Sep 30, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> "Ok, that´s only we have to finish our work, I have no problem with it." says Dunathar, and cleans his short beard of bred crumbs. "Exploring an old ruin seems easy enough, and I´m ready to go right now. But what are we supposed to to if we find company there?"




Lucan smiles at the dwarf's question, as it had been next on the Gorukan gladiator's own mind.  Tactics is always the first concern.  Lucan had known few dwarves in Goruka, but those who had been unfortunate enough to have been thrown into the arena had been stalwart allies - and implacable foes.  Dunathar's words were thus taken with great interest.

"Yes, Warden," Lucan added.  "I'd imagine we should not expect a quick trip there and back.  Any thoughts on who might be waiting for us at the ruins?"


----------



## Sado (Sep 30, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> "I will tell you some things that are generally not known.  The Kingdom of Shillen is weak.  We have been battered by invasions from both Goruka and Pachen.  The Duchy of Rogan, closest to Goruka, has been hit especially hard.  There are fewer and fewer persons of fighting age left in Rogan.  Many of our greatest warriors have fallen defending the Kingdom."




A lump starts to form in Goven's throat at hearing this. "I don't know the importance of this place, but I shall do all I can to make sure we get there."

After considering for a moment, he speaks again. "My lord, I have fought my share of Gorukans, but I know naught of this Nazdin. What can you tell us of him?"


----------



## silentspace (Oct 1, 2004)

Insight said:
			
		

> "Yes, Warden," Lucan added.  "I'd imagine we should not expect a quick trip there and back.  Any thoughts on who might be waiting for us at the ruins?"




Warden Ricsten smiles.  "The only suggestion I can give is to expect the unexpected.  But that is why I selected you for this team, for all the different skills and abilities each of you brings."


----------



## silentspace (Oct 1, 2004)

Goven said:
			
		

> "My lord, I have fought my share of Gorukans, but I know naught of this Nazdin. What can you tell us of him?"




"Our agents are reporting that General Nazdin is emerging as one of the principal players in Goruka.  He is a ruthless, merciless combatant, and has displayed brilliant battlefield tactics.  There are rumors that he might become commander of all the forces of Goruka in the near future."


----------



## Insight (Oct 1, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> "Our agents are reporting that General Nazdin is emerging as one of the principal players in Goruka.  He is a ruthless, merciless combatant, and has displayed brilliant battlefield tactics.  There are rumors that he might become commander of all the forces of Goruka in the near future."




Lucan smiles at this notion.  "A worthy opponent indeed, from the sounds of it," he says.  "A brilliant tactical mind... he will die honorably then."

The gladiator stands up and looks to the others.  "This map, will it get us to the ruins?  If so, we should get going soon, before we lose whatever advantage of surprise we have now."


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 1, 2004)

*Manzanita*

Manzanita steps forward and unrolls the map on the table, after clearing away any food or drinks.

"I believe we should follow our prior path for a time.  I don't think they enemy will expect us to retrace our steps.  It offers the advantage of knowing the terrain.  Plus, we cached some food and equipment looted from the Hextorites there.  This will allow us to travel lighter and make better time."

She points to the approximate location of the Hextorite base and their last path.  I believe this veers west of the trade route slightly at first, then more sharply west after the party started tracking the Hextorites to their base.

"After recovering our cach, we will head straight North to the keep.  Hopefully this will put keep us away from Gorukan patrols."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 1, 2004)

"That sounds like a plan!  Shall we get on with it?  I'm all ready to travel at a moment's notice, as always," Zook says cheerfully, jumping down from his chair.


----------



## Someone (Oct 1, 2004)

Dunathar eyes Manzanita briefly before shrugging and saying simply: "I´m ok with that"


----------



## Sado (Oct 1, 2004)

Goven rises once he sees the others start to do so.  "Who is to lead this expedition?",  he asks the Warden. Although more than competent enough to guide the way through the wilds, he has no desire to take charge of the group.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 2, 2004)

*Manzanita*

"This is no military mission.  No one has power to punish others or force obedience.  We had no leader before, and did not need one.  We will operate as equals in a team.  If at some point, a leader is required, we will elect one."

"We should depart at first light tomorrow.  Good luck in your hour of Peril, Warden.  Do not despair.  We will do our best to bring back hope for Shillen."


----------



## Insight (Oct 2, 2004)

Lucan smiles grimly.  "I need no one to tell me my role," he says.  "Point me in the right direction and see what happens."


----------



## silentspace (Oct 2, 2004)

Kestilin arrives with the quartermaster, carrying a bundle of gear.

"Ah, here we are.  I think you might need these."

Kestilin gives everyone except Lucan four Potions of Cure Light Wounds.  

To Lucan he gives a flask of acid, a flask of alchemist's fire, and a horse's bridle.  "The horse's bridle is for your light warhorse, which is waiting for you in the stables.  It comes with a military saddle.  And bit and bridle, of course."

"Now if there are no further questions, we will bid you good night."   Ricsten and Kestilin shake your hands and wish you luck, then take their leave.  You are free to stay and talk, if you wish.

OOC:  Now everyone should have a mount and four potions of CLW.  Lucan already had four potions of CLW, but did not have a mount.  He got a couple alchemical items to even out the cost.


----------



## Sado (Oct 2, 2004)

Goven bids the Warden goodnight, assuring him that he will do all he can to fulfill the mission.  He nods to his new companions, dons his hat, and takes leave of them. Before retiring for the evening, he will try to obtain a knife at the armory or from a shop or trader to replace the one he recently lost. He stops to check on Brinsey before finally returning to his quarters in the scouts' barracks.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 2, 2004)

OOC:  This is a good time for last minute purchases.  You can assume that you can easily find anything you need.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 2, 2004)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

"Just one more thing, Warden.  I have a couple things I value, but wouldn't prefer not to be burdened with on our journey.  I was hoping you could store them for me, securely."

If he is amenable, Manzanita will give him her two captured spell books.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 6, 2004)

*Leaving Carodan*

Warden Ricsten accepts Manzanita's books, saying he will hold them for her.

The group passes through Carodan's north gate in the morning and heads out into the wilderness.  Manzanita and Dunathar lead the way, doing their best to retrace their previous path.

The party follows the ancient Trade Road, which heads north through the wilderness to Goruka and beyond, all the way to the ancient Jangis Empire, which once ruled the Known World. The hilly terrain and forest seems to conceal much.

After a while, the group turns west and heads to the mountains bordering the Prin River valley, where they make camp for the night. Remembering the rumors of newly-arrived horrors in the valley, including ghouls and undead, no cooking fire is made, and the party settles in for an uneasy night, setting their sleeping bags around the fire.

During Lucan's watch, in the middle of the night, the monk hears shuffling sounds in the darkness, maybe fifty feet away.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 6, 2004)

OOC:  Manzanita actually has no intention of retracing their route.  I'll elaborate on that in an IC post where we can discuss our plans.  She did intended to warn the party about the rumors of ghouls (& took _disrupt undead _ in anticipation!)


----------



## Someone (Oct 6, 2004)

Dunathar... well, he clutches his gold more tightly and continues sleeping.


----------



## Sado (Oct 6, 2004)

When Goven wakes up, if Lucan is able to warn him of the noise, he removes his battleaxe from the protective cloth in which it is wrapped, and attempts to *listen* for the noise and use his *knowledge of nature * to try and indentify it if it is some kind of animal.  Depending on how much light there is, he may try to *spot* the source of the noise.  If he believes it poses a threat to them, he will first ready his battle axe and shield, then try to make sure everyone else is awake without making too much of a disturbance.

ooc: Are we rolling for ourselves or are you doing it?


----------



## silentspace (Oct 6, 2004)

I'm rolling.  It's helpful if you post your modifiers along with your actions.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 7, 2004)

_OOC:  For what its worth, let me post what Manzanita was planning to say when the party left the fortifications of Carodan and were alone in the wilderness._

IC:  "My friends, we will have to depend upon each other, and thus we must learn to trust one another.  Let me tell you that I lied to Warden Ricsten.  It's not that I don't trust him personally, but everything about us and our mission was know to the enemy.  Spies are will entrenched in his organization.  Thus I told him we had cached equipment from the Hextorites and would return that direction.  In fact, we made no such cache."

_OOC:  Though it might have been a good idea!_

BIC:  "I suggest we instead head north first.  Then cut West when it seems appropriate.  Hopefully my ploy will put off direct pursuit of us.  We are well known to the enemy, my friends.  Beyond spies and rumors, we released a prisoner.  Assuming he survived to return to his superiors, they have detailed information about Dunathor and I.  Perhaps the rest of you retain some measure of anonymity.  I suggest you are careful to what you say to anyone."


----------



## Sado (Oct 7, 2004)

Listen, Knowledge-Nature, and Spot are all 6. And my favored enemy is orcs in case these happen to be orcs.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 7, 2004)

*Zook sleeps wrapped up in a multi-color sleeping bag, occasionally whistling through his teeth as he sleeps...*

[OOC - Spot and Listen +3]


----------



## silentspace (Oct 7, 2004)

OOC: Hmm, I'm going to assume that Adder, Manzanita's familiar, is also awake and standing guard...

Manzanita feels the sensation of alarm and great caution, and realizes Adder is communicating with her empathically.  Waking up, she hears a slight shuffling sound maybe 50 feet away.  The moon is waning, and she cannot see far in the dark.  She can just barely make out Lucan, awake and alert.  The two, seeing each other's shadowy forms looking at each other, know that they both heard the sound.

OOC: Adder's listen check: 11+6 = 17.  Lucan's listen check 17+2 = 19.  Manzanita's check: 17+5=22.  Everyone else has a -10 penalty and continues sleeping.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 7, 2004)

OOC: No time has past since the sounds were heard.  If this were a combat round (and I'm not saying it isn't), this would be a surprise round.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 8, 2004)

_OOC:  Do snakes sleep?  I would think.  In any case, Manzanita would probably try to get Adder to nap while she was riding, and to stay alert at night.  Thank you for remembering Silentspace._

IC:  Manzanita rolls to her feet and picks up her sword.  "Deer don't snuffle." she says dryly to Lucan and moves to waken Dunathor with her foot.


----------



## Someone (Oct 8, 2004)

When Dunathar notices Manzanita´s foot on him he spins his arms wildly saying _Don´t steal the cakes!_, then realizes he´s awake. Listening to what the elf says (or whispers) he gets up, draws his shotsword, and tries to see what´s making the noise.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 8, 2004)

*Lucan* (autopilot) remains silent and ready.

*Manzanita* takes her sword and moves to her feet, kicking Dunathar awake.

As she does so, she and Lucan hear more shuffling, a bit louder moving away.

*Dunathar* wakes from a dream with an outburst, then realizing he's awake, draws his shortsword and stands.  He sees Manzanita, standing with her sword drawn, and just barely hears something in the distance.  Peering into the darkness, he just barely sees two humanoid forms moving out of the range of his darkvision.


----------



## Insight (Oct 8, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> During Lucan's watch, in the middle of the night, the monk hears shuffling sounds in the darkness, maybe fifty feet away.




Lucan, wary of the odd noise and what it could mean, moves slowly forward to investigate the disturbance.


----------



## Someone (Oct 8, 2004)

"Lucan, beware" whispers Dunathar. "They stand on their feet: they are not animals, that makes them dangerous." 

"And if they were, they would be too" mutters to himself. He looks for something to hide behind as he looks around: maybe there are more of them.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 8, 2004)

OOC: To clarify, the humanoids forms are moving _away_ from you.


----------



## Insight (Oct 8, 2004)

Lucan continues slowly forward, keeping to cover if at all possible.  When or if he spots the silhouette of anything moving in the foliage, he will move into sneak mode.

_OOC: Hide and Move Silently bonuses are +8._


----------



## Someone (Oct 8, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> OOC: To clarify, the humanoids forms are moving _away_ from you.




(I know. Dunathar is a bit too cautious, as you may remember: 
where there´s two humanoids there could be more. If he sees no more of them, he´ll follow Lucan, makin as little noise as he can; Move Silently +8)


----------



## silentspace (Oct 8, 2004)

*Lucan*, nearly blind in the darkness, moves forward carefully.

*Dunathar*, with his darkvision, stealthily follows the brave human.

Dunathar: 



Spoiler



Moving forward carefully, you see two lightly armored orcs, moving stealthily away from you in the darkness.  They see you at the same time you see them.  Moments after you see them, they slip back beyond the range of your darkvision again.



(Threetongues and Goven continue to sleep soundly.)


----------



## Someone (Oct 8, 2004)

Dunathar stops for a second, trying to decide what to do. Then whispers: "Lucan! an orc patrol! Move back and warn the others to come here. I´ll go forward."

He then continues after the orcs, doing his best to leave a clear track: broken twigs, stepping on mud, etc.

Edit: Also trying to not being noticed. Hide and move silently +8 each.


----------



## Insight (Oct 8, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> Dunathar stops for a second, trying to decide what to do. Then whispers: "Lucan! an orc patrol! Move back and warn the others to come here. I´ll go forward."
> 
> He then continues after the orcs, doing his best to leave a clear track: broken twigs, stepping on mud, etc.
> 
> Edit: Also trying to not being noticed. Hide and move silently +8 each.





Hearing this, Lucan crouches until he is fairly certain the Orcs aren't coming in his direction.  If he sees or hears anything that sounds like the Orcs are coming his way, Lucan will tumble into the clearing, where he can see better by moonlight, etc.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 8, 2004)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

Manzanita, seeing the others not returning, assumes something is afoot.  She will move about the camp, waking Threetounges  and Goven.  "Awake." She whispers as she nudges their shoulder with her foot.  "There is danger afoot.  Lucan and Dunathor have gone to investigate.  Then, if there's time, she'll put on her boots, cloak and belt.  Sheath her sword, and ready her bow.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 8, 2004)

*Manzanita* wakes Threetongues and Goven, and whispers to them, explaining what is going on.

*Lucan* stops in his tracks and listens.

Lucan: 



Spoiler



Lucan hears the movement clearly moving away from them (Listen 20+2=22)



*Dunathar* continues on.

Dunathar:



Spoiler



Dunathar continues to move forward, but can no longer hear or see the orcs (Hide 7+8=15, Move Silently 15+8=23, Listen 9+7=16)



*Manzanita* gathers her equipment, wielding her bow.


----------



## Sado (Oct 8, 2004)

When Goven wakes up, he removes his battleaxe from the protective cloth in which it is wrapped, and surveys the area around the camp as best as he can in whatever light there is. If he senses no immediate danger, he hastily dons his armor, and readies his shield, whispering to Manzanita "What's out there? And which way?".


----------



## Insight (Oct 9, 2004)

Lucan moves back into the clearing, whispering, "They are fleeing, or perhaps they never intended us harm."

When he gets back to the dead stack of firewood, he sits.  "Best to get back to sleep I think."


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 9, 2004)

*Manzanita*

"We have encountered orcs several times in the past, and it has never risen to violence.  Yet the ones we have encountered we now know are allied with Goruka and the Hextor cult.  It's possible they found us and these were scouts who plan to lead others back here to kill or capture us."

"This is unfortunate news.  I had hoped to throw off pursuit with my lie to the Warden.  Of course, these orcs could be unrelated to the ones we encountered earlier.  In either case, I suggest we move out.  Even if we don't move far, it would at least inhibit their ability to surround and surprise us."


----------



## Someone (Oct 9, 2004)

"Düvvelsheyss!" curses Dunathar. He walks back on his own track to the camp and relates the news; he agrees with Manzanita. "Yes, we have to move."


----------



## Sado (Oct 9, 2004)

When Lucan and Dunathar return to the camp, Goven questions them about the orcs-their number, how they were equipped, which direction they were headed-to see if he can determine anything about or is familiar with this particular band of his favored enemy.  After determining if there is anything the group needs to be aware of, if the rest are satisfied the danger has passed, Goven will stow his armor and weapons again and go back to sleep, moving to a new camp site if the group wishes to.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 9, 2004)

*Zook startles awake, and seems blithely unconcerned about the orcs, though willing to go along with the group's plan.*

"Hmm... I should have packed some itching powder to strew our path with.  Most of those orc-types don't even wear boots!  It's hard to follow when you're itching your feet, it is!" he mutters, packing his gear and getting ready to move.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 10, 2004)

*Lucan* returns to the others and tells them he heard noises retreating into the night.

*Dunathar* realizes that moving stealthily he's far to slow to catch up with the orcs, and gives up after a few steps. Returning to the others, he tells them he saw orcs with bows and axes. Their cloaks were slightly bulky, making him think they had light armor on underneat, possibly studded leather.  He only saw them for maybe a combined total of a second, at the limits of his darkvision, probably less.

The others gather their gear and strap on their armor, peering about nervously.  You imagine you hear sounds from time to time, but with noises the group makes getting ready, and the normal night sounds of wind and insects, its hard to tell.

OOC: 
Lucan and Dunathar went investigating for two combat rounds.  Lucan moved forward for one round (15 feet) before turning back.  Dunathar moved forward for two rounds (20 feet) before turning back.  

Just to be clear, you are mounting your horses, lighting torches and whatnot, and heading somewhere else?


----------



## Someone (Oct 10, 2004)

(Yep, walking at least one hour, but unless it´s pitch black it´d be better to avoid the torches)


----------



## silentspace (Oct 10, 2004)

OOC: 
Visibility:

The moon is out.  It is neither full or new.  Half the area is in moonlight, the other in shadow (under trees, clouds, etc).

Without low-light vision or darkvision:  Dim shadowy illumination in moonlight, total darkness in shadow (under trees, clouds, etc).  In the moonlight, things have a +10 bonus to Hide, and a 35% miss chance.  Darkness is the same as if you were blind.  Movement is at half-speed.

With darkvision: As above, except darkvision functions normally.  Movement is normal.

With low-light vision: Everything has concealment (20% miss).  In areas of shadow there is total darkness.  Movement depends on situation.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 10, 2004)

*Manzanita*

"Goven, we'll let you choose where we camp again.  It need not be far."


----------



## Sado (Oct 10, 2004)

Goven takes the lead, asking Dunathar to accompany him for his superior vision. Using his knowlege of Nature (+6) and Geography (+4), and Survival (+7) skills, he looks for another location to set up camp, preferably a bit more secluded and easier to defend. He doesn't go far, not wanting to try to travel more thn 10-15 minutes. After finding a spot he thinks is suitable, while the others set up camp again, he goes back and attempts to hide their trail in case the orcs return and try to find them again.


----------



## Insight (Oct 11, 2004)

Assuming he's not tired and we have a bit of moonlight to work with, Lucan will volunteer for watch, although he would probably point out that the non-humans with Darkvision would be better suited for watches in the middle of the night.  In the future, Lucan would prefer either first or last watch, since if something happens, he does not need to put on armor or anything to respond to a threat.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 12, 2004)

Insight said:
			
		

> In the future, Lucan would prefer either first or last watch, since if something happens, he does not need to put on armor or anything to respond to a threat.




OOC: Lucan's not wearing armor, he's a monk...?


----------



## silentspace (Oct 12, 2004)

Goven leads the company, stumbling along in the darkness, about a quarter- hour further on. With the help of Dunathar's vision, they find another site. In Dunathar's estimation, this site is not any more defensible than the last, and he tells Goven he wants to go further.

OOC: Is there a specific type of site you are looking for?


----------



## silentspace (Oct 12, 2004)

OOC: Alright, let's say Dunathar has his way.

Dunathar pushes ahead, taking the lead.  He continues to push on.  The horses are tired, and not happy.  Finally, after another hour, Dunathar stops, finding another spot suitable for camping.

The night passes uneventfully.

OOC: Please tell me what you are doing next.


----------



## Someone (Oct 12, 2004)

> OOC: Lucan's not wearing armor, he's a monk...?




That´s why he doesn´t need to put it on. 



> OOC: Please tell me what you are doing next.




Dunathar looks as his insipid rations before nibbling on a piece of bread. "We have Moradin knows how many orcs around us" says, "but really, that´s not reason to quit what we were doing, only to be extra careful. We knew this was bound to happen. Maybe I and Coven should explore ahead of the group; that´d help to avoid those filthy orcs."


----------



## Sado (Oct 12, 2004)

"I was thinking the same thing, master dwarf" Goven says to Dunathar.  "And I'd like to take a quick look around the camp for any signs that we were followed."

OOC-Maybe a hundred yards around the camp site to see if it looks like anyone or anything had been around during the night. Just a quick once-over, 20 min or so while the others are packing up.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 12, 2004)

"I'll go take a brief look-about once I get this tent-thingy set up.  I have an idea for something to trick those nasty orcs if you spot them.  Lovely little toy, picked it up from a good friend of mine..." Zook comments idly, pounding in his tent stakes.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 13, 2004)

*Manzanita*

"I doubt if they'll find us quickly.  I'm going back to bed.  I was almost finished trancing anyway."

Manzanita throws down her blankets and relaxes herself into a trance again.

In the morning she says.  "Let us change course somewhat.  The orcs probably know who we are and that we have come from Carodan.  Thus they can guess our direction. I suggest we change our direction slightly.  Perhaps head towards Prin Lake?

OOC:  Could we discuss where we are?  Can we say we traveled basically north/NE from Carodan stay off the road?  Actually Manzanita isn't very particular about which route they take, as long as it's different that what she told Warden Ricten.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 14, 2004)

In the morning Goven scouts around the camp, staying a safe distance, and searches for tracks.  He find the prints of two heavy humanoids.  They are fairly well concealed, as if the two had some wilderness skills.

Goven and Dunathar scout ahead of the group, threading their way through the hills and forest.  The rest of the party trails about 40 feet behind the scouts.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 14, 2004)

OOC: Are you: Staying in open terrain? Moving over/through the hills? Moving through the forests? Entering the Prin River valley and moving along the river? Something else? How fast are you moving?


----------



## Someone (Oct 15, 2004)

OOC: moving while hiding means moving at half speed, so I´d say we should use the forest as cover and trust the normal DC 20 spot check to remain unnoticed (though those seem to be ranger orcs, so this couldn´t be a good idea). Also, agree on a signal that could warn the main group of danger, like an animal sound or something.


----------



## Sado (Oct 15, 2004)

Goven tells the others about the tracks. "I suggest we follow the Prin River north," he says. "It takes us near to the area to which we are heading. The ground should be fairly easy and we will have little trouble foraging if needed. Though if you prefer a more hidden route, we could stick to the forest"

"As for the tracks, we don't know enough about them to determine if they pose a threat. We should stay on our guard but not worry overmuch for now." 

If the tracks were heading in the direction the party chooses to go, Goven will suggest a slower pace and try to spot (+6) any sign of whoever made the tracks.

ooc: Which way were the tracks headed?

Goven eyes Manzanita soberly. He doesn't like the idea of deceiving the Warden, even on such a trivial matter as the route they will follow. Since nothing so far seems to adversly affect the task at hand, he keeps his concerns to himself.  But if she or any of the others appear to be pursuing goals opposed to the mission, he fears he may have to take an unpleasant stand.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 15, 2004)

*Manzanita*

"The orcs we met before seemed more interested in out companion, Zanock, than in us.  I think they meant to convert him to their side, and considering his disapearence, they may have succeeded.  I would be very interested in losing them, if they are tracking us.  Surely they can harbor us no good-will."

"Perhaps we could keep to the forest for a time, until we think we've lost them.  Then head for the river.  I'll admit an interest in the Prin Lake, but that has no bearing on our true quest.  We should stick together.  We are too few to be caught apart, I would think."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 15, 2004)

"Oh heavens yes, orcs are awfully nasty to those they catch alone.  But wouldn't it be better to go where they would be more obvious?  Some of you are better in the forest that I, but if these orcs are ranger-types, wouldn't it be better to skirt the river where we might have the advantage of spotting them before they spot us?  I'd rather keep them out of their element, as it were," Threetongues suggests.  "Much easier to surprise them if we do that..."


----------



## Insight (Oct 15, 2004)

"Yeah," Lucan said.  "I say go for the open areas, where we can spot those orcs - or whatever they are - before they spot us.  I can work with that."


----------



## silentspace (Oct 15, 2004)

OOC: Looks like you are headed to the Prin River, but are split on whether through the forest or in the open...


----------



## Someone (Oct 15, 2004)

Dunathar says forest.


----------



## Sado (Oct 15, 2004)

"It appears I am to be the deciding vote," Goven says. "Though I would prefer to stay in the open to keep from being surprised, I will defer to  Manzanita and Dunathar, who have been this way before on the same mission. And who may have more knowledge of the situation than us," he adds with a sidelong glance at the pair.

To Manzanita: "Who is this Zanock? Is he someone we should be worried about?"


----------



## Sado (Oct 15, 2004)

OOC: I don't think you ever said which way the tracks were headed?

And am I allowed to know where we are on the map? I saved a copy of it.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 16, 2004)

*Manzanita*

"Seeing the orcs before they see us would not necessarily be much of an advantage.  I would advocate restraint, as they may not be immediately hostile."

"Zanock was a mighty orc warrior who traveled with us in caravan to Carodan.  He killed many of our opponents with his awesome strength.  But the orcs tried repeatedly to recruit him, and he did not rebuff them.  Other things he said made me suspicious of his true allegiance.  I suspect we will meet him again, though which side he will be on I do not know."

"Thank you for leading Goven.  I will trust you to pick the best path."


----------



## silentspace (Oct 16, 2004)

OOC: Goven believes the tracks to be of two humanoids following the group.  They came from the same direction you did.  They appear to have stopped some distance away from your campsite, where Goven thinks the humanoids stopped for a while.  Then they appear to have gone back the way they came.  If you wish to follow the tracks further than a hundred yards out, that is an option.  You've already travelled half a day from your campsite though.  The party is east of the mountains ringing the Prin River valley.


----------



## Sado (Oct 16, 2004)

Goven has no desire to backtrack at this point.  Should they encounter these two again, he will probably try to investigate if it doesn't deviate from the mission too much, but for now he believes it best to wait and see whether they turn up again.

He leads the party through the forest toward the Prin river.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 20, 2004)

*Threetongues puts on a curious helmet, rather looking like it has a pair of big bat ears on the sides.  Settling it over his head, the sounds of the forest become slightly clearer, and the gnome gives a smile.  Clucking to his pony Goldhoof, he sets off after the others, his crossbow cocked and ready on his thigh, his mace in its loop.*

[OOC - Putting on thieving helmet, adds +1 to Listen checks, for a total of +4]


----------



## silentspace (Oct 21, 2004)

Goven leads the party through the forest, detecting no signs of the orcs.  In the late morning Goven encounters the tracks of a large party of humanoids, about 10 creatures travelling on foot, heading off to your right, to the northeast.  The tracks look to be a couple days old.  

The night passes uneventfully.

About noon on the third day, you emerge from the trees and see in the distance the forest on the map marked with an 'X'.  The forest is about 5 miles to the north of you, and looks to be about 6-8 miles across.  There is a line of large hills to your right which continues north into the forest.  There are also many smaller hills which dot the terrain.  

You also see a small river, not shown on the map, that flows out of the forest, curving westward along the forest edge, and then continuing southwest, where it undoubtedly joins the Prin River.  Where the river leaves the forest looks marshy for a square mile or two.  The area to the east of the river allows direct access to the forest.

Approaching, you see the forest is dark and ancient.  It is filled with large broad-leafed trees, many with trunks over 5 feet in diameter.  In the wide spaces under the huge canopy are scatterings of smaller pines and undergrowth.  Visibility varies, averaging about 50 feet.  Scouting around, Goven finds a set of humanoid tracks heading west along the forest's edge.


----------



## Someone (Oct 21, 2004)

Dunathar scratches his beard. "There´s a lot of people running around here" says. "And I don´t like it at all. If we lose our time here, we could be found by someof these, so I say we hurry and avoid open spaces and obvious paths and tracks."


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 21, 2004)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

Manzanita lays her hand on Goven's shoulder.  "Well done.  You have brought us here through perilous circumstances.  We don't know where in that forest the castle is, nor should we assume our opponents know.  I suggest we avoid the swamp, at least for now.  As Dunathor suggests, let's make for the forest now, and make haste.  Hopefully we can reach it before nightfall and make camp there.  We will trust you to lead us by the best route."


----------



## Sado (Oct 21, 2004)

Goven nods modestly. "My thoughts for the moment are to find a defensible camp site for tonight." He points toward the low hills dotting the landscape, "Perhaps among these. And it may prove worthwhile to ascend one of them tomorrow to get a better view of the whole forest from above. There may be some sign of the best path which we are unable to perceive from here."

He pauses to consider. "And it may also give us sight of our 'friends'", he continues, indicating the tracks.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 22, 2004)

From the top of a high hill, the surrounding landscape looks just as Goven has seen many times before.  No creatures of any consequence can be seen.  

The forest itself looks like a rolling patch of green foliage.  The tall trees sweep up and down as they follow the contours of the hills.  In the marshy area, Goven points out a series of hut-sized lumps of vegetation, clustered together.  Further in the forest and to the right Goven notices there is a higher concentration of birds then normal, circling around.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 22, 2004)

"'Bird's eyes, spies dies,'" Threetongue quotes a bit of gnomish lore.  "I bet there are some of our playmates over there."


----------



## Sado (Oct 22, 2004)

"Indeed Master Zook," Goven answers.  "Though they may not live."  He studies the birds thoughtfully as they circle above the forest.

OOC-Can Goven tell from here if they are carrion birds or regular forest birds that have been disturbed by something?

To the others: "We should decide our course before we enter the forest, based on what we have observed from here.  Where would be a likely place to find this castle?  I am no great strategist, but a few thoughts come to mind.

"I wouldn't expect to find a fortress of any size in or near a swamp, but building near to a river would have some advantages, however, and it may be wise to follow it into the forest.  They may also have built among the hills for defensive reasons. And there would have been roads leading to it by necessity, of which there may still be traces.

"These are my observations, but some of you probably know more of these things than I," Goven finishes and looks to the others for suggestions.


----------



## Someone (Oct 23, 2004)

"Dwarven fortresses are built to live in them" says Dunathar. "But I was told that human ones were used to control a zone. It should be located on one of these hills, though I can´t see it" Dunathar pauses to spit on the ground. "Aargh, I hate too much walking, it dries me. And anyway that´s were the castle´s supposed to be, by the map. No option but to search the hills, maybe the trees hide it or is built on the other side of the hills and we can´t see it from this point."


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 23, 2004)

*Manzanita*

"This area used to be farmland when the keep was built.  The marsh may or may not have existed 600 years ago.  Even the river might have changed course.  I would suggest entering the quickest way possible, and exploring from there.  It's only noon.  Can we not reach it by nightfall?"


----------



## silentspace (Oct 23, 2004)

The party reaches the forest edge.  You can see that the undergrowth will slow your movement considerably.  Some experimentation uncovers brambles, which will prick skin unless it is protected by armor (including natural armor, so your mounts are ok) or explorer's outfits.  

Goven discovers an animal trail heading into the forest.  Movement along the trail is easier, though moving at full speed might be dangerous.  There is still a couple hours of sunlight left in the sky.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 24, 2004)

"'Haste is the fool's friend,' and we're decidedly the fools.  Come, daylight is wasting!" Zook says, and will proceed at a moderate pace down the animal trail.  By preference he'll take a rear or middle position.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 24, 2004)

*Manzanita*

"Agreed.  Goven is the leader when we travel outdoors, but I would think we should follow the game trail for another hour or so, then get off the trail to make camp."


----------



## Sado (Oct 24, 2004)

Goven concurs. "Let us follow the trail while we may, but I believe we should try to head for the hills if we can. That seems like a good place to start looking for the keep.

"Though it will also take us nearer to whatever disturbed the birds," he observes.


----------



## Someone (Oct 24, 2004)

Dunathar grimaces. "The best place to find something in this forest is the trail." says. "But what else could we do? Let´s finish this as soon as we can."


----------



## silentspace (Oct 24, 2004)

The trail enters the forest near its southernmost edge, about a mile east of the marshy area, and heads roughly northward towards its center.  Goven leads, holding the reins of his horse as he walks ahead.  The rest of the party follows on their mounts.  Small forest animals skitter about, as well as small birds.

About a mile into the forest another trail intersects the first.  Goven finds footprints on the second trail, a group of about ten humanoids, moving from the west towards the east.  The river came out of the forest to the west - perhaps the western trail intersects it.  The northern trail continues into the heart of the forest.

The circling birds, which looked like large crows, were clustered above the forest to the northeast.  There are hills everywhere in the forest, although the highest concentration of hills seemed to be in the northwest.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 24, 2004)

"I have to admit, curiosity is getting the better of me.  And Curiosity is the Best Trait a gnome can have.  Shall we investigage these blackbirds?" Zook asks, his eyes alight.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 24, 2004)

Zook and the rest of the party try to remember where the blackbirds were, relative to where the party is now.  It's hard to say because the birds are not visible from here, but it seems like the eastern trail might be the better bet, if you decide to investigate the birds.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 24, 2004)

OOC: Any thoughts on march order?  It's mostly single file along the animal trails.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 24, 2004)

*Zook will take the middle or the back, leaving the front to the scouts and fighters who know where they're going.*


----------



## Sado (Oct 24, 2004)

Goven, in the lead, turns back to the others.

"I have mixed feelings," he says. "I still believe following the river to be the most likely course. However, I too am curious to find the source of these tracks. If these are enemies whose purpose is the same as ours, we would do well to find that out.


----------



## Someone (Oct 25, 2004)

Dunathar goes second -two pair of eyes and ears better than one-, but keeps silent.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 25, 2004)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

Manzanita also dismounts and leads her horse.  He bow held loosely in her right hand.

"We are traveling North, and if we take this trail east following the tracks, then that will likely take us by the area where the birds were circling.  The question is, do we want to meet the party that made those tracks?   They are nearly double our number.  I suggest we continue North.  Do their tracks indicate they were mounted?  If we follow them, I suggest Dunathor take the lead."

_Party order suggestion:  Goven, Lucan, Manzanita, Threetongue, Dunathor.  If we follow tracks:  Dunathor, space, Goven, Lucan, Manzanita, Threetongue._


----------



## silentspace (Oct 26, 2004)

The tracks are of about 10 medium-size humanoids.  There are no tracks of either large hoofed animals or medium quadrupeds in evidence.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 26, 2004)

OOC: Right now we have 1 vote each for north, east, and west.  The next voice decides.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 26, 2004)

"East!" Zook pipes up from the back.  "My curiosity is getting the better of me."


----------



## Sado (Oct 28, 2004)

"I still believe west to the river is the best way," Goven says.

To Dunathar: "It appears yours is to be the deciding voice in this."


----------



## Someone (Oct 28, 2004)

"We´ll have plenty of time to play and frolick with orcs and hobgoblins after we fihish with the castle" says Dunathar. "I´m for the most direct route: north"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 28, 2004)

"Bah, let's settle this the gnomish way.  Two coins I'm going to flip.  Two tails is south (which we'll ignore), two heads is north, head on the left and tail on the right is west, head on the right and tail on the left is east!" Threetongue says, taking out a couple silver pieces.  Holding one in his left and one in his right, he flips them up and catches them.

DM: 



Spoiler



Zook wants to use his Sleight of Hand +5 in order to get the coins to show heads on the right and tails on the left.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 28, 2004)

Dunathar casts his vote to go north.  Let's see... was that two votes for north now?  

It might have been, but before anyone can react, Zook proposes to settle this with a coin toss.  The gnome flips two coins in the air and catches them.  Opening his fists, he reveals a head on the right and tail on the left, meaning east!


----------



## Someone (Oct 28, 2004)

"Ah, hm, so you´re very _lucky_, hm?" says Dunathar. "I wonder how _much_. Next time I´ll be the one throwing the coins."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 28, 2004)

"Luck is on my side, my friend.  And I don't intend to get involved in a bruhaha, I just want a look.  Once we get a look, then we just keep on going where we're going.  No harm done," Zook says with a disarming smile.


----------



## Sado (Oct 28, 2004)

Goven eyes the others, bemused and slightly dumbfounded, waiting to see how they react to this unorthodox method of navigation.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 28, 2004)

*The cawing crows*

The eastern path winds a bit, turning gradually northward.  The light filtering through the trees gradually dims as the evening approaches.  The trail intersects another trail heading west, but the party continues north.  The ravens were not far.  Then you hear the cawing of crows.  

Approaching, you see a flock of ravens flapping their wings over the ground, apparently fighting over something. The animals whinny and bark as you approach. Through the mass of black wings, you glimpse two half-eaten corpses, with tusk-like lower teeth.  Orcs.

Beyond the crows, the path continues, curving northwest.


----------



## Sado (Oct 28, 2004)

Asking the others to stay put and keep a lookout, Goven scans the area around the corpses. If he sees nothing threatening, he first checks with the others to see if they have noticed anything, then he makes a circuit around the area, trying not to disturb the birds (OOC-what skill would we check for that? Move Silently +9?) and thus give away their position.  Around the perimeter of the area he looks for signs of the attackers (OOC-if they were attacked, I suspect they were but it hasn't been established), who they were and which way they went.

He will then return to the others with his findings and await recommendations.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 28, 2004)

Goven creeps forward, and examines the area.  It seems a party of humanoids had stopped here, perhaps to rest.  The foliage around the path is disturbed in many places, and it looks like forest creatures, perhaps wolves, attacked the resting group. There aren't many traces of struggle except around the two fallen orcs, which have been dragged off the path slightly. The rest of the humanoid tracks circle the corpses and continue northward, in a hurry.  

The crows caw louder at the party. They seem to be agitated by the party's presence.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 29, 2004)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

"These orcs must have been with the party who's tracks we spotted earlier."  Manzanita approaches the bodies.  She is interested in verifying that neither is Zanock.  She then spits on the corpses.  "Good riddence.  Perhaps by the time we catch them, their numbers will be no more than ours."


----------



## Sado (Oct 29, 2004)

Goven tries to keep Manzanita away from the birds, knowing that if they are disturbed and fly away it could reveal their presence to the other party.

"We have an idea what happened here, but we don't know why," Goven says. "Do we continue on this path and seek answers, or do we go back and try the northern trail as Manzanita and Dunathat wished?

"I must admit I am curious about these others, though they are still twice our number."


----------



## Someone (Oct 29, 2004)

"You know, now that this path turned north, is as good as the other" says Dunathar. "And I prefer to have my enemies where I know they are: as long we follow their tracks it´s difficult they can susprise us."

Now that danger is near, the dwarf draws and loads the crossbow. "So, let´s move"


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 30, 2004)

*Manzanita*

"Yes.  Let's continue on the trail at this point.  But I'm interested in searching the bodies.  There could be clues as to who they are.  But I'll defer to your judgement in the wilderness."


----------



## silentspace (Oct 30, 2004)

As the party inches forward towards the bodies to get a better look, there is a whirl of wings as the bird take flight.  Ravens flying idly about veer in to flap protectively about the bodies.  Ravens circling high above swoop down and join their brethren.  The numbers grow and swell.  It's almost as if they weren't individual birds anymore.  It's as if they were forming... a _swarm._

OOC: The ravens are swarming.  The party has a partial action (surprise round) to act.  The swarm has not formed yet, so there is nothing to attack just now.


----------



## Sado (Oct 30, 2004)

"Back to the cover of the trees!" Goven yells, raising his shield and readying a smokestick. "Use the forest to keep them from surrounding us!" 

He backs up in the direction from which they came trying to get back on the trail and under cover, hoping to keep the birds from being able to approach from more than one direction.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 30, 2004)

*Manzanita*

Manzanita, who was not mounted, raises her bow and sends an arrow into the swirling birds.  "They are attacking!  They must have slain these orcs."


----------



## Sado (Oct 30, 2004)

If everyone can get back to the cover of the trees Goven will throw his smokestick at where the trail came out at the open area where they found the corpses.

OOC: I was assuming the trail came out at an opening where the battle took place. If this is not the case, Goven will throw the thunderstick onto the trail between the party and the birds.


----------



## Someone (Oct 30, 2004)

"I hate birds"

[Edit: I missed an important part of Silentspace´s post. Dunathar uses the surprise round to move, if the surrounding forest/brambles allow, to offer the crows less people to engulf. The regular round he shoots the crossbow, drops it, and draws the shortsword, moving again with the same purpose.]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 30, 2004)

*Zook "Threetongues" Ningle, cleric 2 of Garl Glittergold*

"By Garl Glittergold's Shining Pate, _protect me!_" Zook cries out, clutching a fragment of his holy text in his hand.  The text dissolves into a shower of golden sparks, which forms a shield in front of the startled gnome.  Taking out a flask of alchemist's fire, Zook prepares to throw it at the crazy crows.

[OOC - _shield of faith_, granting a +2 deflection bonus to AC, bringing Zook's AC up to 22.  Move-equivalent action to retrieve an alchemist's fire.]


----------



## silentspace (Nov 2, 2004)

*Raven Swarm*

*Goven* backs up, grabbing a thunderstone.

*Zook* cries out "By Garl Glittergold's Shining Pate, protect me!"  A shield appears before the gnome.  Zook pulls out a flask of alchemist's fire.

*Dunathar* shoots his crossbow, also killing a raven.  Dropping the crossbow, the dwarf moves off the animal trail into the heavy underbrush.

*Manzanita* fires an arrow, killing a raven.

The *ravens* coalesce into a whirling black mass of beating wings, snapping beaks and sharp talons.  The swarm darts straight towards Manzanita with alarming speed, but just before the elf is engulfed, it swoops back, hovering defensively over the two corpses.  Its looks possible to move around the swarm on the trail.  (Moving off the trail would also work.)  The swarm seems to screech as one, the shrill noise echoing through the forest.

_Initiative_
Swarm
_-- pause --_
Goven
Lucan
Zook
Dunathar
Manzanita


----------



## Someone (Nov 2, 2004)

Dunathar holds the now empty crossbow in one hand, draws his short sword and points with it at the northen trail. It seems possible to move there without risking the eyes.


----------



## Someone (Nov 2, 2004)

Double post.

Oh, anyway: in-game actual actios are draw sword (move) and Ready an action to attack the swarm as soon it comes within range.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 2, 2004)

*Manzanita*

Manzanita steps back as the swarm approaches.

"Fascinating" she murmurs.  "Either there is something special about those bodies, or the woods are attacking only orcs.  I suppose we should move along."

She offers a prayer of appology to the forest for her raven-slaying arrow.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 2, 2004)

"Move _around_," Zook clarifies, "Or move in a different direction?"  He does not take his eyes off of the birds.


----------



## Sado (Nov 3, 2004)

Goven manages to refrain from throwing the thunderstone (OOC-Just as well, I typed Thunderstick but I meant Smokestick, oops). He returns it to his pocket and puts a hand on the kukri on his belt.

"I would feel better if we avoided these creatures entirely," he says. "They are quite unnatural. Perhaps if we circle through the forest a off the trail a little way.

"Odd," he muses. "They did nothing until Manzanita approached. Then they came straight after her. Could it have something to do with her wizardry? Or that she is an elf?

"Perhaps they were just defending the bodies. But it is strange."


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 3, 2004)

*Manzanita*

"We made our decision to go east.  Let's continue.  We'll go off the path if we have to to avoid the birds."


----------



## silentspace (Nov 5, 2004)

The ravens caw fiercely at the party, but do not advance towards them as the party circles around them.  The birds seem to calm down somewhat the further away the party gets.

The tracks of the humanoids, minus two, continue onwards.

Although its hard to say exactly where you are, you guess that this animal trail circles around the edge of the forest.  The trail winds through the forest, gradually turning north, and then west again.

The path passes through a depression in the earth.  The path has wound over or around many hills, so this is nothing unusual.  Goven, leading the way, is stopped by a sudden warning from Dunathar.

The dwarf had noticed something ahead.  Just a little bird, flying about, except that this little bird was only flapping its wings very feebly.  A bird couldn't fly without flapping its wings, could it?  Actually, it wasn't even flying, it was hovering in mid-air!  

The path ahead is blocked by a nearly-invisible wall of webs.  Goven had nearly walked into it when Dunathar stopped him.  Blinking, Goven sees the web as well.

The others don't see the web, but they hear Dunathar's warning.

Moments later there is the sound of shaking leaves and stone above you, and to your left.  Appearing on top of a mound to your left and above is a large spider.

_Initiative_
Lucan
Manzanita
Dunathar
Goven
Zook
Spider

OOC: I'm recovering from a computer crash, which partly explains my lack of posting.  Anyway, I don't have the software to make a map just now.  Let's play it fast and loose!


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 5, 2004)

OOC:  Since Lucan's no longer with us, You're NPCing him, I suppose.  Perhaps Manzanita will boss him around like she did the other NPCs in the prior threads.  I don't know much about Lucan, though, having never seen him fight, or do much of anything else.

Manzanita grimaces.  Then releases an arrow at the creature, hoping the rest don't just gallop away.  (+4 1d8)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 6, 2004)

"Glittergold's Pointed Moustache!  That doesn't look very friendly," Zook says, eyes wide.  Taking up his crossbow, he aims and fires at the ugly thing.


----------



## Someone (Nov 6, 2004)

"Yeech! I now understand why they abandoned the keep!" says Dunathar in disgust as he adds his crosbow bolt to the barrage.

[Shoot crossbow, maybe getting the +1d6 sneak attack bonus damage. If a regular round instead of surprise, then draw short sword while moving behind the warriors.]


----------



## Sado (Nov 6, 2004)

Goven readies his axe and shield and positions himself between the mound and the spellcasters and those with ranged weapons, adopting a defensive posture (fighting defensively for first round).

"Be watchful!" he cries. "This creature is probably alone, but there may be others!"


----------



## silentspace (Nov 6, 2004)

OOC: Yes Manzanita, you (or anyone else) can boss Lucan around. He likes it. 

*-- Round 1 --*

*Lucan* throws two shuriken at the large spider in rapid succession. The first flies wide, but the second hits.

*Manzanita* nocks an arrow and lets it fly, striking the vermin squarely.

*Dunathar* fires his crossbow. His bolt hits.

*Goven* moves off the path, placing himself in front of Manzanita and Zook, and readies his axe.

*Zook*'s crossbow bolt strikes true.

The *spider*, black ichor spewing from its injured body, throws a web at Goven, _entangling_ him. It then scuttles quickly back down the other side of the mound, from which it came.

_Initiative_
Lucan
Manzanita
Dunathar
Goven: entangled in a spider web
Zook
Spider: 20 damage

The top of the mound is 15 feet away from the trail.

OOC:
Lucan hits the spider for 4 damage.  Manzanita hits for 5.  Dunathar hits for 5, including sneak damage.  Zook hits for 6 (missed threat, but still maximum damage)


----------



## Sado (Nov 6, 2004)

Goven attempts to break out of the entangling web (STR check). If successful he assumes a regular fighting stance and waits for the spider to show itself again. If it remains hidden, he scans the area for any other hostile creatures that may be approaching from another direction.

If not successful in breaking from the web, he moves 10 ft away from where he last saw the spider.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 6, 2004)

*Zook grins when his bolt strikes true, and then gets an annoyed look on his face when the spider scuttles away.  Digging out a flask of acid, Zook tries to launch it over the mound, hoping to hit the spider on the other side.*


----------



## Someone (Nov 6, 2004)

"Wait!" says Dunathar. "Not so fast, the critter already had enough and it´s nonsense to take risks." He loads the crossbw again and prepares for another shot.

[ready an action to shoot at the spider if it comes back.]


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 6, 2004)

*Manzanita*

"Yes.  It's possible that is wasn't even hostile, as with the ravens.  Let us continue without combat, if possible."

If Goven is still entangled, Manzanita will try to cut him loose with her knife.


----------



## Someone (Nov 6, 2004)

"Oh, I think it´s quite hostile. And hungry. But we have bows and crossbows, and it doesn´t"


----------



## silentspace (Nov 7, 2004)

*-- Round 2 --*

*Lucan* moves in front of Goven and takes a defensive stance. "Shall we go after it?"

*Manzanita* says "Yes. It's possible that is wasn't even hostile, as with the ravens. Let us continue without combat, if possible." Drawing her knife, she moves forward and cuts at the webs holding Goven.

*Dunathar* reloads his crossbow and readies a shot.  "Wait!" says Dunathar. "Not so fast, the critter already had enough and it´s nonsense to take risks." In reply to Manzanita, he says "Oh, I think it´s quite hostile. And hungry. But we have bows and crossbows, and it doesn´t"

*Goven* strains against the webs, but to no avail. Still entangled, he stumbles back behind the rest of the party.

*Zook* gets an annoyed look on his face when the spider scuttles away. Digging out a flask of acid, Zook tries to launch it over the mound, hoping to hit the spider on the other side.  He hears a slight sizzle and an aggrieved hissing.

_Initiative_
Lucan
Manzanita
Dunathar: readied attack
Goven: entangled in a spider web (11/12 hp)
Zook
Spider: 21 damage

OOC 
Manzanita's dagger deals one hp damage to the web.
Goven's strength check: 6+2+5=13
Zook thinks the acid splashed on the spider.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 7, 2004)

*Encouraged by his success, Zook hurls another flask of acid over the mound, with a tad more force, hoping to hit the spider if it scuttled away from the first flask of acid.*


----------



## Sado (Nov 8, 2004)

Goven again tries to break out of the entangling web. As he does so, he keeps a watchful eye on the area behind the party in case some other hostile creature should appear.  He will of course warn the others of any new threats.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 8, 2004)

*Manzanita*

Seeing the others prepared for battle, Manzanita continues to try to assist Goven to get free of the web with her dagger.

"There is little to be gained from combat with a spider.  Let us make haste out of here."


----------



## Someone (Nov 8, 2004)

"What I said". Dunathar continues with the crossbow ready and waits until Groven is free to leave the place.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 8, 2004)

"Well, there's also a lot less gained from being eaten by a giant spider in our sleep!  You don't leave a wounded animal running around, it's dangerous and cruel to the beast.  We need to put it out of its misery," Zook points out in an uncharacteristically serious tone.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 9, 2004)

Manzanita says "We have a very important mission.  We can not risk pursuing the spider.  It appears to be web hunter, which would indicate it has a home and would not pursue us far.  We should plan to be far from here at nightfall."


----------



## silentspace (Nov 9, 2004)

*Goven* bursts free, his effort breaking the strands easily.  He sees no other spiders. 

As the party discusses what to do, *Zook*, meanwhile, throws another flask of acid over the mound, and there is another sizzle and rustling, as if she's damaged the spider again.

* * *

*The northern forest clearing*

The party continues on. After the spider, you notice that the humanoid tracks seem to be reduced by two more, there are only six now.  The trail moves more and more eastward.  As the daylight dims, you see a large clearing ahead of you.

The animal trail enters the clearing on the east side.  The clearing is nearly a mile wide.  Scouting around, you find two more animal trails leading off the clearing, one heading west and one south.  You estimate you are near the northern edge of the forest, about midway between east and west.


----------



## Sado (Nov 9, 2004)

Goven notes that they seem to be near thenorthern edge of the forest.

"Shall we take the southern trail back into the woods?" he asks. "Or perhaps we could exit here and try to find some more high ground to get a better view from this side."

OOC: Which way are the humanoid tracks going?


----------



## Someone (Nov 9, 2004)

"Remember that crossroads, leading north, to the river and east to the ravens? I bet that" says Dunathar pointing at the southern trail "Is the _northern_ one."

"And I´m for make camp here, out of the clearing where we can see without being seen. Though I´d like to meet those orcs before they all die."


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 9, 2004)

*Manzanita*

Manzanita lets loose with a rare laugh at Dunathor's remark.  "No, my friend, I'll be happy if all we ever see of those orcs are their moral remains."

_OOC:  What time of day is it?  Manzanita would like to press on until dark; they're in a race.  She'd want to follow the tracks, at this point, if we can find them._


----------



## silentspace (Nov 9, 2004)

Looking at the purple sky, Manzanita can see that in only minutes it will be dusk.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 9, 2004)

The tracks continue to the west.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 10, 2004)

*Manzanita*

"OK.  Let's camp.  And plan on heading west in the morning.  I'd prefer to take first watch.  That way I can rest for my spells in the morning, and still have some tongiht, if need be."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 10, 2004)

"I'll take the last watch then, I prefer to pray in the morning anyway.  Though if a spider covered with acid burns and arrows sticking out of it attack our camp tonight, I do reserve the right to say, 'I told you so,'" Zook says with a cheeky grin, as he helps set up camp and boil water for stew and tea.


----------



## Sado (Nov 10, 2004)

Goven agrees they should make camp for the night. Before the others turn in, he makes a suggestion that has been on his mind for some time.

"I aware of the importance the Warden has placed on this mission," he says. "As Manzanita said, we are in a race."

Pointing in the direction of the tracks of the other humanoids, he continues. "If these others are working for the enemy, they must not find the keep before us. They must be dealt with.

"My suggestion is to put aside, for a time, the overall goal of finding the keep, and instead expend our efforts to track down this other party.  If they are friendly or on some purpose unrelated to our mission, they may go in peace.

"But if they are agents of the enemy, we put them to the sword. Especially now that their numbers are such that we would have a fair chance of overpowering them.  Not only will this be of service to Carodan, but once they are eliminated we will have given ourselves more time to search, without worrying about whether they will find the keep first.  We may also obtain information from them that would help us find Linace"

To Manzanita and Dunathar: "I understand you were sidetracked last time. However, I think it would only help our mission to either eliminate them or rule them out as a threat."


----------



## Someone (Nov 10, 2004)

"The only good orc is the one that kills other orcs." says Dunathar. "If we find them, we kill them, period. But not now." Dunathar looks around. "It´s getting dark and they would have the advantage. Believe me; I´ve seen that once and it wasn´t funny."

"Now that we´re at it, the crows and the spider should each have a couple bodies. Maybe they had some clue. Bah, we´ll have another opportunity with the next two casualties. And anyway, I see the western trail as the best option to take tomorrow."


----------



## silentspace (Nov 20, 2004)

The party finds an open spot with a clear view of the surroundings, and camp is made near the center of the clearing.  Deer appear at the edge of the treeline to graze from the grass.  Small forest animals scamper through the grass.  A slight breeze ripples through the grass, creating a whispering rustle, with the sounds of insects over it.

Looking at the edges of the dark forest surrounding the clearing, you get the uneasy feeling that you are being watched.

The night passes uneventfully.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 20, 2004)

"All right then, early up and early on!  Tea and stew for everyone!  Here's one for Dunathar, and Manzanita, and Goven..." Zook says, waking everyone up in the morning, handing out mugs of hot tea to each person in turn.  

DM:  



Spoiler



Zook would like to use some Sleight of Hand to slip a red wiggler into Manzanita's morning tea (or beverage of choice).  It's just a small slip of special red cloth that wigging around like it's alive for a minute or two when it's wet.  He just thinks she could use a smile this morning.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 21, 2004)

*Manzanita*

Manzanita rises, slipping her serpent into her robes and accepting the tea.

"Thank you, Zook.  You know, I have the feeling here that we're being watched.  But I don't think its orcs. Perhaps the forest itself is alive.  In any case, let's get moving as soon as we can.  West."


----------



## Sado (Nov 21, 2004)

There does seem to be something strange about these woods," Goven agrees, sipping his tea. "Nothing we can do about it, though. We'll just have to face it as it comes."

He straightens his hat and thinks for a moment. "Could this have anything to do with Linace Keep? Perhaps some magic at work, left over from the days when it was inhabitted."


----------



## Someone (Nov 22, 2004)

"You´re too sensitive. I slept like a log" says Dunathar. "Let´s move", adds pointing at the western trail.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 23, 2004)

Zook rouses everyone with a pot of hot tea fragrant hot tea.  The group sits about discussing what to do next.

As Manzanita takes a sip, she spots a red wiggling worm in her cup!  Taking her by surprise, she drops her cup with a start, spilling the tea onto the ground.  As the liquid soaks into the earth, a small slip of red cloth remains, glistening in the morning sun like it's alive! 

Glancing about, she sees Zook suppressing a giggle.

[Manzanita fails an Int check to recognize the worm as a cloth, and a reflex save to hold on to the cup.  She succeeds in a Spot vs Bluff check to see Zook suppressing a giggle.]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 23, 2004)

*Trying to stop giggling, Zook raises his hand in a gesture of benediction.*

"Blessing Garl Glittergold be upon you.  _Laugh longer, live longer_, as we say," the gnome says, still having a hard time holding in laughter.  

*After the antics (and a fresh cup of tea for Manzanita), Zook is all ready to head west.*


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 23, 2004)

*Manzanita*

Manzanita's expression is guarded.  She picks up the cup and hands it back to Zook.  Expressionless and wordless, she waves away an offer for more tea.  

As they finish packing up, Manzanita finally breaks her silence.  "Kill first, live longer.  That is the more factually acurate saying in this world."

_OOC:  I thought it was funny..._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 23, 2004)

"'Tis just a joke, and with nobody around, I though it would be a safe time to laugh.  No harm done," Zook says with a broad grin.


----------



## Sado (Nov 23, 2004)

"If you are finished," Goven says, a half-smile on his face, not entirely sure what has happened, "perhaps we should be moving on."  

After another quick search around the circumference of the campsite, he gathers his belongings and readies Brinsey for the day's journey.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 3, 2004)

Sunlight breaks over the treeline, filling the campsite with the morning's rays.

The party prepares for the day ahead.  Zook, still smiling to himself, finishes his tea and straps on his banded mail.  Lucan, with no armor and just a little gear to prepare, winks at Zook as he helps the gnome with his armor.  Manzanita, expressionless, finishes her breakfast and readies Busephelous for the day ahead.  Goven does a quick search around the campsite, gathers his belongings, and readies Brinsey for the day's journey.  As Goven and Dunathar finish their minimal preparations, they head together to scout out the western trail.

Goven, studying the tracks, feel that where there were once six sets of footprints, there are now just six.  

Leaving their small glimps of sunlight, the group enters the shade of the forest canopy.  Goven and Dunathar scout ahead, while the others follow on their mounts.  Goldtooth, Zook's riding dog, stares longingly at some squirrels, eager to give chase.

The trail continues west through the old forest. The trail is scattered with dead leaves and twigs which crackle under your feet, making stealth difficult.  

The landscape gets hillier, and remembering the view of the forest from above, you think you are now entering the hilliest part of the forest, the northwest section.  

After a few hours you come across a small stream, flowing from the north and heading south.  The trail continues north along the side of the stream.  The stream itself is only a foot or so deep, the stream bed filled with smooth river rocks.  As the trail turns north, another trail intersects it from the south.  Searching for tracks, Goven sees that the six sets of footprints continue north.  There are an additional two sets of tracks coming from the south as well.  As best Goven can tell, these two groups did not meet each other.  He thinks the set of six tracks passed through here first, but he can't tell for sure.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 3, 2004)

*Manzanita*

Manzanita puts her hand on Goven's shoulder.  "I am very glad you have joined us.  Your wilderness skills are indispensible.  I don't think any of this changes our plan.  Let's continue to follow the tracks."


----------



## Someone (Dec 4, 2004)

"No, and maybe we could have a party. Too much people here" says Dunathar in a grumpy tone, but he continues following the trail.


----------



## Sado (Dec 5, 2004)

"I'm inclined to agree," Goven says. "This wood is becoming fairly crowded. "This is very strange. We now have two separate groups that may be pursuing the same goal as us.  By my thinking it is even more important to find out who they are now."

"If they are working together, the odds against us have worsened again," he notes soberly.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 6, 2004)

The path continues up into the hills.  Moving northward you arrive at the source of the stream, a pool of sparkling water gurgling up into a knee-deep pool before continuing as a stream.  The pool lies in a stone basin.  Upon closer examination, Dunathar sees that steps had been carved into the stone, though time and nature have hidden most of the signs.  You can imagine people gathered around, sitting on its edges, filling buckets with water.

There are numerous animal tracks here, and the trail, with the humanoid tracks, continues west.

Manzanita and Dunathar notice some scattered stones lying about the trail, and examining them, see faint tool marks on them.  While appearing to be a natural animal trail, the trail leading west looks like it may have been a road at one time in the distant past.

The terrain becomes more difficult here in the hills, with steep slopes and deep gullies.  The trail is still easy to traverse, though.  

Travelling onward, winding west and south, you make out a couple remnants of stone structures a bit off the road, perhaps once farmhouses.  These are very few and far between.  If these were villagers protected by Linace Keep, there were probably many more houses built of wood or earth, but these have have long since been reclaimed by the earth.

After several hours of travelling, Goven notices a broken twig on the right hand side of the trail, and makes out an overgrown path branching off the trail to the right (west).  The main trail continues south.  TO the west, the path seems to climb up into hillier territory.  To the south, the forest seems to get less hilly and easier to navigate.  Six sets of footprints continue to the south.  Two sets of footprints seem to have found the hidden, overgrown trail, and followed it west.

You estimate you are in the middle of the western half of the forest.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 6, 2004)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

"It is heartening to see signs of a civilization.  It strengthens the idea that this was indeed once the home of Linace Keep.  I don't recall seeing a stream originate from underground like this before.  I am intrigued.  One moment."

Manzanita will cast detect magic on the apparent source of the stream.  Not that either result will prevent their continuing on the trail, but perhaps sometime they will return to investigate further.

Upon seeing the trails divide.  "Good eyes, Goven.  I say we follow this hidden trail.  My intuition tells me it is more likely to be the correct path."


----------



## Someone (Dec 6, 2004)

"Doesn´t make much sense to have a road turn south so abruptly" says Dunathar. "I say to continue west, too, but let´s have our eyes opened to find more signs of an ancient road."

"Ancient for humans, naturally."


----------



## Sado (Dec 7, 2004)

Goven nods modestly, acknowledging Manzanita's praise. "I believe the western trail is best as well. If only to provide a better vantage point for this part of the forest.

"Either way, we will not be alone," he notes wryly.  "Though most of them seem to have gone south, it is the two who went west that trouble me more.  I believe they are more skilled-and thus more dangerous-than the larger group, who seems a bit careless.

Goven looks inquisitively at Manzanita as she works her magic.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 7, 2004)

"As you say, there's too many people running about here for my comfort.  I say get to the keep and right quick before someone else does..." Zook mutters, walking a coin along his knuckles.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 8, 2004)

At the spring...

Manzanita studies the spring, intrigued.  She had not seen a natural spring such as this before, but she had heard of natural artesian springs.  The sages believed such natural springs to be magical, caused by inter-dimensional rifts to the elemental plane of water, in the same way that volcanoes resulted from inter-dimensional rifts with the elemental plane of fire.  When studied, natural springs such as this hardly ever radiated magic.

Her curiousity aroused, Manzanita casts Detect Magic, not really expecting to find anything.  To her surprise, she senses a ripple in the fabric of magic!  The bottom of the pool radiates a weak Transmutation effect.

Exploring the bottom of the pool reveals nothing further.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 8, 2004)

*Ruins of Linace Keep*

The overgrown path winds through the thick forest, climbing up.  Eventually you reach a level area, and see ahead of you what must be the ruins of Linace Keep.  It is no more than a pile of vine-covered rubble hidden amongst the trees and underbrush.  The forest has reclaimed most of the keep, only a few scattered remnants of wall, no higher than a halfling, remain.  The ruins appear to be about 100 ft square, although the extents are difficult to make out.  Ahead of you is a bramble-filled depression, maybe 10 ft wide, perhaps the remnants of a moat.  The spot is nestled amongst the hills.  Beyond the keep, the ground begins to slope upwards again.

The two humanoids seem to have moved into and across the depression.  The horses might have some difficulty crossing that.


----------



## Someone (Dec 8, 2004)

Dunathar eyes what´s left of the keep and turns to the others "Aye. My turn now. If I´m in danger I´ll shout like a dwarf."

The he starts moving, as silent as he can an using the forest as cover. He stops now and then to listen for any noise coming from inside the keep; if the two that left the tracks there are there they may be making some sound.

Edit: Spot and listen +7, Move silently and hide +8


----------



## Sado (Dec 8, 2004)

Goven is torn between going with Dunathar and staying to protect the others. In the end, he decides that the greatest danger will probably come from the two who seem to have already crossed.

With an exhortation to Manzanita and Zook to be watchful, he follows the dwarf.

(Hide and Move Silent +9, Spot and Listen +6)


----------



## silentspace (Dec 10, 2004)

Dunathar and Goven move easily across the pit and into the ruins of the keep.  Just a few feet into the area there are the bodies of some large, freshly killed insects.  Two stirges, by the look of it.  Goven see the tracks lead to to a pile of rubble to your right.  There is an ancient, decayed stairway leading down there, filled with rubble, dirt, and vegetation, but still passable nonetheless.  Dunathar's eyes, however, are drawn to the left, where there is a patch of ground, looking exactly like every other patch of ground, except that this one seems a bit more flat and level then the rest.  Listening, Dunathar hears some faint clicking sounds coming from directly in front of you.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 10, 2004)

*Zook hoped to fill a flask with a bit of the magical water, for later experimentation if his could...*

*But at the ruin, Zook keeps his crossbow out and his eyes peeled, not caring to meet any dreadfully dull and antangonistic orcs today...*


----------



## Someone (Dec 11, 2004)

> Listening, Dunathar hears some faint clicking sounds coming from directly in front of you




"Oh, !" exclaims Dunathar as he runs for cover.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 11, 2004)

*Manzanita*

_OOC: Sorry, I seem to have missed that 12/8 post..._

"We should have stayed together." Manzanita says softly to Zook.  "Come.  Let's tie up our horses amidst the trees, and follow them."

After doing this, and assuming Zook is game, Manzanita will follow Goven and Dunathor, trying to stay on the path they blazed.


----------



## Sado (Dec 11, 2004)

Not aware of any immediate threat, but trusting the instincts of his dwarven companion, Goven drops to the ground and rolls to one side (same direction as Dunathar if it matters).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 11, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> "We should have stayed together." Manzanita says softly to Zook.  "Come.  Let's tie up our horses amidst the trees, and follow them."
> 
> After doing this, and assuming Zook is game, Manzanita will follow Goven and Dunathor, trying to stay on the path they blazed.



  "Fine with me.  You can always do more damage in a crowd, says I," Zook says flipitantly, nevertheless loosening his morningstar from the loop at his belt.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 13, 2004)

*Beetles in the rocks*

Manzanita, Zook, and Lucan begin to make their way across the depression into the ruins.

On hearing the clicks, Dunathar and Goven roll to the side just as three man-sized giant beetles emerge from the rubble and rush towards them.

_Initiative_
Goven
Lucan
Dunathar
Manzanita
Zook
Giant Beetles (3)

The Giant Beetles are 20 feet ahead of Dunathar and Goven.  Manzanita, Zook and Lucan are 20 feet behind Dunathar and Goven.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 13, 2004)

*Zook starts at the appearance of the big beetles, and clutches his holy symbol with one hand.*

"Laughter and love, gold locked safe, surround me with a shield of faith!" Zook calls, glittering gold motes surrounding him.  

OOC - Casting _shield of faith_.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 13, 2004)

*Manzanita*

Manzanita raises her readied bow.  If she can get a clear shot at one of the beetles, she will do so. (+4 1d8 +0)  Otherwise she will try to find a better vantage point.  Perhaps behind a low wall, or atop a rock.


----------



## Someone (Dec 13, 2004)

_"Ah, so that wasn´t the sound of a crossbow being cocked!"_ thinks dunathar in relief. Then, he realizes that it may be not so good news after all, and shoots the crossbow before moving back.

[Shoot (+5 to hit, damage 1d8 and possibly 1d6 sneak) and move towards the main group 20 feet]


----------



## Sado (Dec 13, 2004)

Goven readies his axe and shield. He positions himself in front of the beetle on his left and waits until the last possible moment before attempting to step out of its path and strike it from the side as it passes, hoping to disable or destroy it in one powerful attack (full *power attack*).


----------



## silentspace (Dec 14, 2004)

*-- Round 1 --*

*Goven* moves to face the beetle on his left, raising his shield and readying his axe. 

*Lucan* moves in front of Manzanita and Zook and crouches in a defensive pose, his kama ready to strike.

*Dunathar* fires his crossbow at the first approaching beetle. His bolt hits, striking at a soft spot between its carapace plates. The bolt sinks deep into the body of the beetle. As Dunathar retreats behind Lucan, he sees the beetle stumble, clearly injured.

*Manzanita's * arrow flies, hitting the same beetle. Her arrow pierces the beetle's armor, but not deeply.  The beetle's legs collapse under it, but it regains its feet.

*Zook* clutches his holy symbol with one hand. "Laughter and love, gold locked safe, surround me with a shield of faith!" Zook calls, glittering gold motes surrounding him.

As *Beetle 2* charges Goven, the ranger makes a powerful swing with his axe. Black ichor spurts from the beetle's side as Goven's axe cuts deep.

Lucan stands his ground and faces the *Beetle 3* head on. His kama glances off the beetle's carapace.

The injured *Beetle 1* stumbles forward, towards Manzanita.

*Beetle 2* snaps with its jaws at Goven, barely slipping past the ranger's shield and biting deep into his shoulder.

Lucan fares no better, and is bitten by *Beetle 3*.

_Initiative_
Goven: 4 damage
Lucan: 3 damage
Dunathar
Manzanita
Zook: shield of faith
Giant Beetle 1: 12 damage, disabled
Giant Beetle 2: 11 damage
Giant Beetle 3: unharmed

OOC: 
Dunathar hits for 7+6=12 points of damage.
Manzanita hits for 1. The beetle is disabled.
Goven hits for 7+2+2=11 damage.
Goven is bitten for 4 damage.
Lucan is bitten for 3 damage.


----------



## Someone (Dec 14, 2004)

[7+6 is 13, by the way. The beetle should be dying, unless the rolls are a typo and they were something like 7+5 or 6+6]

Dunathar smiles under his beard when his opportunistic shot finds the mark and (prudently moves towards the group. He stops now that the beetles are distracted, and runs in a circle around them.

[Move around the beetles to get a flanking attack the next round. I´ll probably have to use the Run action.]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 14, 2004)

*Zook dashes in quickly to try to bash one of the beetles to paste, hopefully before it can hurt anyone else.*

OOC - Charge, total of +4 to hit, 1d6 damage (morningstar), AC 20 with _shield of faith_ and -2 to charge taken into account.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 14, 2004)

*Manzanita*

Taking a step to the side, Manzanita will try to sink another arrow into the injured Beetle (#1:  +3 1d8)

If it seems dead, she will sling her bow over her shoulder and draw her sword.


----------



## Sado (Dec 14, 2004)

Gritting his teeth in pain, Goven takes another swing at the same beetle, hoping to finish it off (applying Dodge bonus against this beetle).


----------



## silentspace (Dec 14, 2004)

*-- Round 2 --*

*Beetle 1*, leaking vermin blood, collapses on the ground, dead.

*Dunathar* circles around the Beetle 3, keeping out of range of its bite.

*Manzanita* seeing the beetle drop, slings her bow over her shoulder and draws her sword. 

*Zook* charges in swinging his morningstar. His spiked weapon crunches against the vermin's head, cracking its armored skull.

*Goven* grips his teeth and swings his axe again, but the blade just glances off its hide.

*Lucan* flurries with his kama, the blade chopping twice into Beetle 3's neck, the second chop slicing its head half off.

*Beetle 2* lunges at Goven, but the ranger dodges nimbly to the side.

_Initiative_
Dunathar
Manzanita
Zook: shield of faith
Goven: 4 damage
Lucan: 3 damage
Giant Beetle 1: 13 damage, dead
Giant Beetle 2: 11 damage
Giant Beetle 3: 13 damage, dead

OOC: 
Zook hits Beetle 3 for 5.
Lucan hits Beetle 3 for 8 damage.
Goven is off to the side fighting Beetle 2 by himself. Dunathar is close, and can flank and attack next round.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 14, 2004)

*Manzanita*

Manzanita hurries over the the beetle Goven is fighting.  Steering clear of it's mouth, she comes around to flank it, swinging her longsword down overhand.

_OOC:  Foolish, perhaps, but her spells and arrows are even less effective, and she's never used her fine sword before.  Hopefully Dunathor will have finished it off by then anyway.  +2 1d8 +0_


----------



## Someone (Dec 15, 2004)

Drawing his shortsword, dunathar waits until the surviving thing is distracted with Groven, then steps forward and tries to sink his weapon in the weak spot he just saw, between the plates.

[OOC: Flank and attack, +5 to hit (+7 flanking), damage 1d6+1 +sneak attack. AC 16, 15 HP]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 15, 2004)

*Pleased by his success, Zook gives a yodelling gnomish war cry, and charges at the last beetle.*


----------



## Sado (Dec 15, 2004)

Seeing that the beetle is outnumbered and the advantage is theirs, Goven adopts a total defensive fighting posture as he readies his axe for what will hopefully be a final strike.


----------



## silentspace (Dec 16, 2004)

*-- Round 3 --*

*Dunathar* draws his shortsword, circling around the last beetle. As Goven threatens the beetle with his axe, Dunathar sees his opporunity and steps in, slipping his sword under the edge of the beetle's hard carapace, and thrusts deep.  The beetle makes a piteous noise, and drops.

*-- End Combat --*

OOC: 
Dunathar hits for 8.


----------



## Someone (Dec 16, 2004)

Dunathar cleans the blade in the grass. "Ha! That´s one giant bug less in the world." says obviously proud of himself. "Now we know what the giant spider over there eats. Lots of vermin in this forest, maybe it´s the water."

Now that the beetles are part of the past, he turns to the patch of ground he discovered seconds earlier. "Help me, we can have something here"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 16, 2004)

*His yodelling battle cry almost wasted, Zook quickly modifies it to a yodel of victory.  Yodelling finished, he turns to Dunathar.*

"What what?  Something?  Ooo... something _interesting?_" Zook says with enthusiasm, and goes to his knees in the dust near Dunathar, searching with a discriminating eye.  

OOC - Search +2.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 16, 2004)

*Manzanita*

"Hmmm.  Maybe it is the water..."  She'll join the others in looking at the patch of ground.  (Search +6)


----------



## Sado (Dec 17, 2004)

As the others examine the patch of ground, Goven surveys the area around the battle ground for any more threats or signs of recent passage.

Assuming he finds no immediate threat, he says to the others "What of the horses? I don't like leaving them there alone, not to mention our supplies. Is there some place where they can at least be hidden." (Goven also looks around for such a hiding place)


----------



## silentspace (Dec 20, 2004)

As Goven surveys the spot where the beetles came from, he finds piles bones, the remains of the beetle's victims.  Poking the pile with his axe, he hears the clink of something other than bone. Clearing away the debris, Goven finds an old breastplate, rusted through and falling apart.  Lying across it is a bastard sword, well-wrought, with a blade that seems to gleam in the sunlight. 

Goven notes that there are very few blood stains in the pile of debris.

In the area where the slain stirges were, behind a pile of rubble, Goven finds a depression filled with a mass of vines. There is something a little odd about the growth pattern of the vines, and after studying it, Goven realizes what it is. The vines are not growing over the rubble. Rather, they are growing up from the ground.  Moving carefully into the depression and probing with his axe, he sees that the vines are growing out of a hole in the ground. The hole seems to be about 4 feet in diameter. The vines have filled it completely, and are old and thick, but axes and swords should make quick work of them.

At the stairs, Goven finds clear traces of the two humanoids. They definitely went down those stairs.

At the flat pacth of ground there are no piles of rubble as there are in the rest of the ruins.  On a hunch, Dunathar stands in the middle of the clearing and pokes down through the light undergrowth with his sword.  He hits stone.  Clearing away some vines and earth reveals a flat stone floor, ancient but well-made, and not crumbling like the rest of the stonework here.  Dunathar's keen dwarven eyes sees a joint in the stone which seems a little wide considering the quality of the otherwise fine stonework. And what's more, if this were just an exceptionally well-made floor, there should be traces of old mortar here, but there are not.  Dunathar thinks some sort of opening will be found here, if the area is cleared away.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 20, 2004)

*Manzanita*

"It appears we have several options.  We could follow the footprints down the main stairs, hack through the vines, or attempt to go through a secret door.  I think this third option would be best.  Dunathor, do you think you can find and open that door?"

"As for the bastard sword.  I can't use it, but it might be nice to take it back with us, even if no one wants it.  We can store it with the horses and gear.  I'll help you find a place to keep them while Dunathor works here, Goven.?"


----------



## Sado (Dec 20, 2004)

Goven picks up the sword and examines it, studying and appreciating the fine craftsmanship.  "It certainly looks worth keeping," he agrees. "Let us leave it in a safe place for now, Manzanita, along with the horses and supplies.

"As for which path to take, I am still of a mind to follow the two who came ahead of us and try to discover their intentions," he continues. "That route has the advantage that they will have already encountered any dangers that may lie ahead of us."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 20, 2004)

"'Secret ways are the best ways,' I always say.  And if no one's been down this way, then no one will be there to greet us either, eh?" Zook says with a chuckle.  "Now how do we get this thing open..."

*Zook starts looking about for a way to get the door open.*


----------



## silentspace (Dec 21, 2004)

Goven puts the bastard sword with the mounts and finds a spot to leave them, some distance off.  [Is Zook keeping Goldtooth with him?]

Clearing away the area reveals a stone platform, about 10x10 feet, with fine joints in it that seem to be double doors.  The stone around this section is nothing but crumbled ruins, but this section is well-made.  After a thorough search, no operating mechanism can be found.


----------



## Someone (Dec 21, 2004)

Dunathar´s finding reaches a frustrating end when he can´t open the stone doors. "What kind of moron makes doors that can´t open?" but then calms a little and thinks. "Maybe they´re meant to be open from inside" says "Or, like some dw... some of I´ve heard over there open with a password. In any case, we should try with a wedge"

"do any of you have one?" ends, looking around.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 23, 2004)

*Manzanita*

"No.  Let's not force the door.  The noise could attract unwanted attention.  There may well be a magical key, but I have not the means to discover it.  Instead, let us hack away the weeds, and see if we have another entrance at our disposal."


----------



## Sado (Dec 24, 2004)

Goven still believes it would be best to follow the trail of the other party. Nevertheless, he nods in compliance with the others' wishes and takes to hacking away at the overgrowth with either his axe or his kukri, whichever seems to be the better tool for it.

"Now that we are here," he asks, looking in Manzanita and Dunathar's direction, "can anyone provide any more knowledge of what we are looking for?"


----------



## silentspace (Dec 29, 2004)

_Yes, what are they looking for?  Whatever it is, Goruka was looking for it too. A weapon? Or something that could be of tactical or strategic importance? It must be something of importance. But not important enough to send Shillen's elite scouts and troops?  It seemed to be something that required the use of outsiders, and stealth... could the Warden be concerned about spies? 

What of the Warden? Warden Ricsten didn't seem to know what it was they were looking for. And from what Goven can gather, the Dharnans themselves were unclear. All they said was to investigate and report back._

* * *

These thoughts go through Goven's mind as he steps down into the vine-filled depression and starts hacking at the undergrowth. As he chops, his footing on the vines, dirt and rubble gives way, and he slides down into the hole! As he slides, he grabs the vines to slow his fall, and he lands gently twenty or twenty-five feet below.

Light pours through the hole he made in the vines above, illuminating a 20 x 20 ft chamber, its crumbling stone walls choked with vines.  

In the west and south walls are openings leading off into darkness, with just the remnants of decayed wooden doors hanging on rusted hinges.

Testing the vines, Goven finds it will be quite easy to climb back up, or for the others to climb down.


----------



## Someone (Dec 29, 2004)

Sado said:
			
		

> "Now that we are here," he asks, looking in Manzanita and Dunathar's direction, "can anyone provide any more knowledge of what we are looking for?"




"You, I don´t know" says Dunathar. "But I´m looking for gold. If in the way I find something the Warden finds interesting, then great."

The dwarf carefully climbs down the hole after it´s cleared (climb +4), then loads the crossbow and readies it. Moving quietly, he peers into the dark corridors and advances a few meters through them, looking for any danger, before coming back to the hole to wait for everyone to climb down.


----------



## Manzanita (Dec 30, 2004)

*Manzanita*

"Hopefully we'll know what we want when we can find it.  If Goruka overruns Shillen, we all lose, no matter how much gold we've found."

"Goven, what say you?  Shall we all descend?"


----------



## Sado (Dec 30, 2004)

Goven tests the vines, which seem sturdy enough.

"As long as we're down here, we may as well have a look around," he replies, taking stock of their surroundings.  "We should be able to get back up without any problem if the need arises."

He turns to Dunathar. "This is more your territory, I imagine.  You'd best take the lead in here.  Can you see anything down those corridors?

"Does it look like we'll need a torch?"


----------



## silentspace (Jan 3, 2005)

*Down the vines*

Dunathar climbs nimbly down the vines and peers into the darkness beyond. Through the darkness, the dwarf sees the old passageways heading west and south are 10 feet wide and 15 feet tall. The both go about 30 feet and empty into other chambers looking much like the ones you are currently in, except without any vines or sunlight. It doesn't look like any humanoids have been here for ages. The rooms are littered here and there with decayed debris - bits of wood and scraps of cloth, all covered in the gray grime of time.

As the other party members climb down the hole, Dunathar proceeds cautiously down the southern passageway as someone [Manzanita? Zook?] brings out some light.  Goven, needing light to see, follows a little behind Dunathar.  Dunathar makes it to the next room.  As he suspected, the room is much like the first, and has another passageway heading off to the west, much as the first one had.

Following this passageway, Dunathar enters into a third chamber, like the other two. This chamber has a passageway heading north into another chamber, which Dunathar is sure is the room he saw down the western passageway in the first room. [The rooms form a square, with 20 x 20 ft chambers at the corners, connected by corridors.  The fourth room has not been explored.]

Dunathar notices the south wall of this room is used to have an opening, a doorway or corridor, that has been blocked up. The mortarwork is sloppy, it looks like it has been blocked up from the other side.

Just as Goven enters the room behind Dunathar, the dwarf spots movement on the ceiling. Three stirges! They launch themselves through the air, two towards Dunathar and one towards Goven.

The rest of the party is still in the corridor behind, where Manzanita senses something in the northern wall. She sees only stone, but feels there must be a door here somewhere. Manzanita just needs to search the walls a bit and she's sure she will find it. [Dunathar and Goven are in the room in the southwest of the square. The others are in the hallway on the south side of the square.]


_Surprise Round Initiative_
Dunathar
Stirges

_Round 1 Initiative_
Goven
Dunathar
Zook
Lucan
Stirges
Manzanita


----------



## Someone (Jan 3, 2005)

"Stirges!" shouts Dunathar as he instinctively aims and shoots the crossbow [+5 to hit, 1d8 regular + 1d6 sneak damage] and steps towards the corridor were the rest of the party is. 

Then he draws the sword and moves to slit the head off anyone on any of his companions [if he´s not any stirge attached to him, but any other has] fends off the bugs [if they are not attached to anyone] or tried to hold and cut them down [if they are. In any case, +5 to hit, 1d6+1 damage. Hit points 15, Con 14, Armor 16, touch 13]


----------



## doghead (Jan 4, 2005)

*Lucan of Oludan, male human.*

Lucan rises to his feet, stretching out his shoulders as he does. He follows his companions down the hole. Once down, he pulls out his kama follows them into the ruins.

At Dunathar's cry, he grins in the dark, and begins moving forwards to where he can help. He slips his kama away and pulls a shuriken.

ooc: * unarmed +4 melee (1d6+3, 20x2),  * shuriken +4 range (1d2+3, 20x2, 10 ft.)


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 4, 2005)

*Manzanita*

_Manzanita will carry her bullseye lamp and  4 flasks of oil.  She can do this while remaining at 'light' load.  I'll note what she is carrying on her CS in the RG.  Manzanita will carry her long sword in her right hand, and her lantern in her left.  She'll keep it in front, towards the battle.  She may move forward and attack with her sword if give then opportunity._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 4, 2005)

*Before descending into the hole, Zook struck a sunrod and poked the end of it into his backpack to keep his hands free.  Holding his crossbow with one hand, he gives a bit of a start when the stirges appear.*

"Glittergold's Pointed Moustashe!" he exclaims, and lets a bolt fly at the little flying terrors.

OOC - AC: 20 (+6 armor, +2 shield, +1 Dex, +1 size).  Ranged Atk: +3 (1d6/19-20/x2/P, light crossbow).


----------



## Sado (Jan 4, 2005)

*Goven*

Stepping away from the opening so his companions can enter the chamber and help, Goven raises his shield to fend off the stirge, swinging his axe as it comes within range, trying to keep his back to the wall to protect it from the creature's deadly proboscis.


----------



## silentspace (Jan 4, 2005)

*-- Surprise Round --*

*Dunathar* shouts "Stirges!", and before anyone else can react, he's fired a shot, piercing one of the tiny beasts. The bolt passes right through the stirge, killing it. 

As the first *stirge* falls to the ground, the second stirge, right behind it, swoops in. Dunathar reacts, swinging his fist. The punch connects, knocking the stirge back a foot. Undeterred, the stirge wings in, and lands on the dwarf's neck. Dunathar feels its pincers dig in as it attaches itself.

The last stirge darts at Goven, landing on the flat-footed ranger's shoulder and sinking its pincers in.

*-- Round 1 --*

*Goven* drops his battle axe and succeeds in drawing his handaxe. He swings the handaxe at the stirge on his shoulder, but misses.

*Dunathar* drops his crossbow and attempts to draw his shortsword, but the stirge's pincers prevent the dwarf from unsheathing his weapon. On his second try, Dunathar succeeds in drawing his shortsword.

*Zook* sends a bolt at the stirge on Dunathar's neck, but the little beast, grappling with the dwarf, is hard to hit, and the bolt flies wide.

*Lucan* moves forward and swats at the stirge on Dunathar's neck. The monk connects, dropping the stirge.

The *stirge*'s body starts to bloat as it draws blood from Goven.

*Manzanita* moves forward, slashing at the stirge on Goven's shoulder with her longsword. Her blade slices into the stirge, but it remains attached.

_Round 2 Initiative_
Goven: -2 Con
Dunathar
Zook
Lucan
Stirge 1 and 2: down
Stirge 3: 2 damage.
Manzanita

Dunathar kills stirge 1 with 2+6 damage. He hits stirge 2 with an AoO unarmed strike for 2 nonlethal damage.
Goven's grapple to draw his handaxe: 10+4=14. Stirge 3's opposed grapple 3+1=4.
Goven's attack: 4 +4 -4 grapple=4.
Dunathar's grapple to draw his shortsword: 6+2=8. Stirge 2's opposed grapple 18+1=19
Dunathar's second grapple to draw his shortsword: 14+2=16. Stirge 2's opposed grapple 14+1=15.
Zook's crossbow: 11 +3 -4 combat -4 cover=6.
Lucan hits with a natural 20. Confirming roll: 11 +4 -4 cover=11, not a critical. Damage 1+3=4.
Stirge 3 drains 2 Con from Goven.
Manzanita hits with a natural 20. Confirming roll 10+2-4=8 misses.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 4, 2005)

*Manzanita*

_OOC:  Hey - Manzanita actually hit something with her sword.  A first!_

Manzanita won't risk swinging her sword near the ranger's neck.  If it is still alive at her turn, she will drop her sword and try to grab this little beast with both hands to pull it off.


----------



## Someone (Jan 4, 2005)

Dunathar smiles when his shot pierces the little beast, flinches when a bolt is shot past his neck, and sighs in relief when the one attached to him falls to the ground. Stepping on the flying bug he moves next to Groven; "Hang on!" says, and tries to stab the stirge.

[+5 to hit with the shortsword, damage 1d6+1, +1d6 sneak since it´s grappling IIRC]


----------



## doghead (Jan 4, 2005)

*Lucan of Uladan*

If Goven doesn't manage to kill the stirge, and Dunathar doesn't kill Govan, Lucan will attempt to grab the stirge and squash it.

ooc: grapple +4


----------



## Sado (Jan 5, 2005)

*Goven*

Feeling the life starting to drain out of him, Goven desperately takes another swing at the creature on his shoulder.


----------



## silentspace (Jan 5, 2005)

*-- Round 2 --*

*Goven*, twisting and turning, flails once again at the stirge on his shoulder. This time his axe connects, slicing nearly through the stirge. It falls to the floor, dead.


Goven's attack: 19 +4 -4 grapple=19. Damage 4


----------



## doghead (Jan 5, 2005)

*Lucan, male human pit fighter*

Lucan gives the chamber a carefull once over for more threats.

"It might pay to have another source of light. Anyone have anything to hand? I have a lantern, but its back with the horses."

If no one else has anything, and no one objects, Lucan trots back the way they came and collects his lantern. What's in the lantern and the extra flask in his bag should be enough, he decides. He takes a long drink of water before heading back down the hole and to the others.


----------



## Sado (Jan 5, 2005)

*Goven*

Goven slumps against the chamber wall, trying to catch his breath and regain his strength.  He takes a sip from his waterskin and pauses for a moment to study the ceiling from where the stirges came.


----------



## Someone (Jan 5, 2005)

Dunathar kicks one of the dead stirges while Lucan returns. "Just another weird bug. It sure has to be something with the water."

"Shall we continue? Really, I don´t think this place is so interesting after all."


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 5, 2005)

*Manzanita*

OOC:  Manzanita carries a lantern, and zook a sunrod.  I would think that's more than sufficient for a party of 5.

Manzanita takes a deep breath, then steps back into the corridor.  "Actually, I think there is a door concealed here in the wall.  Dunathor, will you have a look with me?"


----------



## Someone (Jan 5, 2005)

"A secret door? If you saw it, I wonder how I could miss it."


----------



## silentspace (Jan 6, 2005)

Shining light in the room, no more stirges are to be seen. The ceiling here is decayed and cracked, and there are what seem to be water stains on the floor.

The corridor on the west side of the square seems slightly more humid, with a strange stench in it. The corridor contains several cracks in the west wall, large enough for stirges to pass through... 

The fourth room is much like the other three.

Moving back to the corridor on the south side of the square, Manzanita shows Dunathar where she sensed the door. As she points to the section of wall, she sees a slight indentation there. Nothing unusual about it, except that she knows there is a door here. With a light touch of her hand, the wall opens.

Light spills from the cracks as the door opens. Beyond is an octagonal room of white stone, lit by flaming braziers. In the center of the room is a stone table, an altar of some sort. Behind that is a statue of a seated old man with wild hair and long beard. In his right hand he holds a metal staff topped by a flaming disc. Through the flames on the disc a face can be seen, surrounded by a fiery mane. On the wall above the statue are engraved the words "In evil times, the yellow-robed pass freely, even into darkness."

Before the altar is a small one-person prayer rug emblazoned with an image of the fiery sun. On the sides of the room are stone consoles, with several items laid out in plain sight. On the consoles are a light mace, a suit of chainmail, 5 vials, a stack of 8 scrolls, and a folded yellow robe.

Above the consoles on the left wall are murals depicting yellow-robed priests aiding the injured, the poor, and the sick. Above the consoles on the right wall are murals depicting men wearing yellow robes over plate armor, fighting flying red-skinned demons, small humanoids with leathery wings, while peasants cower in fear behind. It seems the images all depict the same human male, young handsome and strong, with black hair and a shaven face. In the images, the man easily defeats the small demons.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 6, 2005)

*Manzanita*

Manzanita has become fond of Dunathor from their time together, so she allows a rare smile to emerge at her finding the door.  "Elves know these things."

Manzanita tenses at the scene within, then relaxes somewhat.  "At least it seems to be a good diety."

_OOC: This is cool.  Are we using standard dieties?  Could this be Pelor?_


----------



## doghead (Jan 6, 2005)

*Lucan, male human pit fighter.*

Lucun stiffens. The only experience he had with the gods during his time as a slave were ... unpleasant. 

For a moment he considers slipping into the shadows, but then decides not to. Instead, after a careful inspection of the room for dangers, he steps into the room and to the left. _Let someone more knowledgeable about the ways of the gods do the talking._ His hands, empty of weapons, hang lightly at his side.

If the old man greets him, Lucun returns the greeting.


----------



## Someone (Jan 6, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> If the old man greets him, Lucun returns the greeting.




(That´s going to be surprising, since the old man is a statue)

"By my grandfather´s beard! I knew this place had to have something interesting" says Dunathar. "Just have some patience and let me tell if there´s some danger hidden, you never know with this holyer-than-thou-types. Can you tell if any of those things are magical? They´ll sure be worth a good price if they are."

While saying that, Dunathar carefully examines the secret door, the consoles and the statue looking for traps [taking 20 if nobody feels in a hurry] and tries to remove the staff from the statue, if it can be done.


----------



## doghead (Jan 6, 2005)

*Lucuan of Oludan*

ooc: Whoops. He is indeed a statue. I missed that  

Lucuan decides that as he has not yet been dropped into a pit, or stuck with arrows, the spot he now stands is safe enough for the moment. He slips a shiriken into his hand, but he leaves the searching up to the dwarf, although he keeps a wary eye over Dunathar, as well as the room. He is no hurry.


----------



## Sado (Jan 6, 2005)

*Goven*

"What is this place?" the ranger asks as he looks around the room in wonder.  "A temple of some sort, maybe?

"And what of these?" he indicates the armor, scrolls, and other items. "Could these be what we are looking for? Perhaps they are magic as Dunathar suggests."

Though the items on the consoles are intriguing, Goven is even more fascinated with the murals on the walls.  He stares in awe at one, then another, for a moment lost in the images, not wanting to take his eyes off them.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 6, 2005)

*Manzanita*

"All of this must come with us.  Since we don't know what we're looking for, we've got to take what we can get.  I've already cast my detect magic spell for the day, so I can't verify this, but I suspect all that is magical.  The scrolls are probably clerical in nature.  Zook, can you have a look at them?"

"I can't help but wonder what the warden would do with any of this.  It would probably help his army little.  I think we should use what we can ourselves.  The cloak is the more important object.  The message indicates it can be used to get somewhere.  That somewhere may be the savior of Shillen."

_OOC:  I can' help buy notice Zook has knowledge (religion) +7.  If Isida is inactive at the moment, perhaps Silentspace could still tell us if he recogized the diety._


----------



## silentspace (Jan 9, 2005)

Zook confirms the statue, symbols and iconography are all Pelor's.

Dunathar examines the door, console and statue looking for traps and finds none. Turning to the staff, Dunathar sees that the sun disk is hammered gold, with a continual flame spell on it. It weighs as much as a quarterstaff. Dunathar appraises its value at 500 gp.

The staff seems to be gripped tightly in the statue's hand, but Dunathar works on it and it comes loose, sliding free. As the staff leaves the statue's hand, the statues suddenly speaks!

"The power of darkness is great, but seek not to bind it to your will. Only light can distinguish friend from foe."

Afterwords, the statue is silent and unmoving.

Goven studies the murals. He notices a black spot in the midst of the winged flying creatures. At first it seemed like just a shadow, but it could be a hole. It sort of looks like the creatures are coming from the hole.

Studying the objects, the light mace and suit of chainmail are of masterwork quality (at least).  Manzanita an Zook study the 5 potions and 8 scrolls, and manage to identify 1 potion, a potion of _bull's strength_. The yellow robe appears to be the same or similar to the robe worn by the man in the murals.


----------



## Someone (Jan 9, 2005)

Dunathar stumbles and nearly fall flat on his butt when the statue speaks, but recovers quickly. "What´s that, some kind or prophecy or something?" he turn to the others. "In any case we won the pize, though we don´t know if this is what everyone is looking for."

"And, er, the staff is worth a few coins, though now it´ll save us a lot of torches. Who´s going to hold it?" says then, while examining the light mace. "Heh, I bet I could knock someone cold with this. You don´t mind if I keep it, do you?"


----------



## doghead (Jan 9, 2005)

*Lucan, male human.*

Lucan drops his weight a little in readiness to fight as the statue speaks. Once he realises what is going on, he straightens up warily. _Bah! Why do priests always prattle on so._

"Knock yourself out," he responds dryly to Dunathar request. "I have no use for it. Don't know about the others though."

He glances idly at the rest of the stuff. None of it looks particulary useful as far as he is concerned. If no one else wants to, he'll take the staff. It won't affect him much in a fight, and the idea of getting stuck in the dark doesn't appeal all that much.

"Had enough of that in Goruka," he mutters.


----------



## Sado (Jan 10, 2005)

*Goven*

Goven is momentarily distracted from the mural by the statue's sudden animation.  He grows concerned as the others talk about dividing up the items.

"These should all be returned to Carodan," he states. "We don't know what the Warden has sent us for, but it can be sorted out after we return.

"I'm sure we will be allowed to keep anything other than the object of our search."

And his eyes wander back to the hole in the mural amidst the strange creatures.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 10, 2005)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

" 'The power of darkness is great, but seek not to bind it to your will. Only light can distinguish friend from foe.' "  Manzanita repeats the saying several times, attempting to set it in her memory.  

"I will take the staff to carry.  It is surely more usefull than my lantern."  She does so, extinguishing her lantern, and sheathing her sword.  With nowhere to put her lantern, she lays it on the floor.

"All the rest must come with us as well.  Let us study the pictures some more.  Evil seems to have come from some hole, but is vanquished by Pelor's forces.  The yellow cloak and the staff may help us find the greater treasures."


----------



## Someone (Jan 10, 2005)

"A hole in the air?" says Dunathar. "No, it must be another kind of think. Nope, is a hole." concludes after examining the mural himself. "Bah, this is just a picture." 

The dwarf puts the light mace in his belt, loads the crossbow again goes through the secret door into the corridor again, ready to continue.


----------



## doghead (Jan 10, 2005)

*Lucan, male human pit fighter*

Lucan doesn't care either way what happens to the items found so keeps his piece on the matter. So long as they stay out of the hands of the forces of Goruka. 

"Hold on there Manzanita. Give me the lantern if you don't want to carry it. The old priest was right about something. Its a sight easier to hit someone when you can see them. It's all right for Dunathar here, but an extra lantern won't go amiss for the others."

If Manzanita agrees, Lucasn takes the lantern and follows Dunathar out of the room.


----------



## silentspace (Jan 10, 2005)

The party gathers up the items. Dunathar takes the mace, Manzanita the staff. Lucan takes Manzanita's lantern.

Leaving the room, Dunathar's eyes are drawn once again to the patched stone wall in the southwest room. The surrounding stonework, although badly decayed by time and damp, is of fine craftsmanship, possibly Dwarven. In contrast to these large hewn blocks, the patched section of wall is made from smaller stone, poorly worked, with the mortar joints altogether too large. Touching it with his hand, the mortar crumbles. It would not take much work at all to re-open the hole in this wall.


----------



## Someone (Jan 10, 2005)

"Someone did a poor job here" says Dunathar, eager to get more treasure. "Help me!" He uses his new mace to open a way.


----------



## doghead (Jan 11, 2005)

*Lucan, male human pit fighter.*

Lucan places the lantern somewhere out of the way, but where it will illuminate the wall.

"All right Dunathar, what do you want doing?"


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 11, 2005)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

Before leaving, Manzanita makes sure all the scrolls and potions are taken.  "Who has room for these?  I don't carry a backpack, as the extra weight would slow me down, though I have one on my horse."

To goven, "I don't think these items are cursed.  I'm confident Pelor would support our cause.  I think you should try on this chainmail.  See if its better than what you currently wear."

"If no one else wants this yellow robe, I'll take it.  I think it will come in handy."

"Zook, I think you would be a better candidate to read these scrolls."  If Zook doesn't, Manzanita will.  She thinks some may be informational, rather than containing spells.

As they leave, Manzanita will attempt to close the door the same way she opened it.  She definitely doesn't want to leave this place open for the other explorers.


----------



## Sado (Jan 11, 2005)

*Goven*

Goven eyes the fine suit of mail.  A bit hesitant and unsure, but trusting the wizard, he stops to try it on once they are out of the hidden chamber, stowing his studded leather (in his pack if it will fit, setting it down in the room with the walled up passage if not).

After donning the armor, he pauses before Manzanita and looks at her inquisitively, as if to make sure of the fit and that it is still all right for him to be wearing it.  He then goes to assist Dunathar however he can.


----------



## doghead (Jan 11, 2005)

*Lucan, human male pit fighter.*

Lucan wanders off, idly inspecting the surrounding area by the light of the lantern. Suddenly he drops into a fighting stance and begins flowing through a series of punches, blocks and kicks, switching the lantern between hands as he sweeps back and forth. The light dances wildly across the floors and ceiling.

Finally he comes to a stop. Noticing the puzzled looks of his fellows, he shrugs laconically.

"Just getting the feel for it."


----------



## silentspace (Jan 11, 2005)

Goven finds the chainmail fits him better than he thought it would. Zook tucks the scrolls and potions away. Manzanita makes sure to close the secret door behind them.

Meanwhile, Dunathar and Lucan slam their weapons into the southern wall, and soon it crumbles. 

Beyond is a short hallway that runs into a T-intersection, running east and west. The western tunnel ends after 50 ft with stairs going down. The stairs are filled with heavy rubble that would require a major excavation effort to pass. The eastern tunnel continues 40 ft before turning south. As you turn south you see a faint light, and hear the distant sounds of voices and laughter coming from around the next bend (heading west). Dunathar continues down the corridor stealthily, but once he gets to the corner and peeks around, the sound of a bell goes off! The sounds of revelry suddenly stops, and there is the sound of rushed footsteps.

Around the corner, Dunathar sees nothing but the hallway continuing another 20 ft before turning south again. 

Something about the sound of the bell makes Zook think that it was not a real bell, but a spell, like the wizard spell _Alarm_.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 11, 2005)

*Manzanita*

Manzanita nods at Goven as he displays his new armor.  She feels safer with their main fighter better armored.

Manzanita frowns at their discovery.  "Our opponents use magic as well.  They are not mere goblins or barbarians.  It is only fitting they would send wizards to search these ruins."

She pauses.  "Perhaps we should let them come to us?" she whispers.

OOC:  Did the party see another way to go, other than down the newly discovered passage?  If so, that might be the better option than to walk in when expected.


----------



## silentspace (Jan 11, 2005)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> OOC:  Did the party see another way to go, other than down the newly discovered passage?




Past the blocked-up doorway, the party found no other way to go but this winding passage.  The hallway went in the other direction too, but it was blocked by rubble.


----------



## doghead (Jan 12, 2005)

*Lucan, human male pit fighter.*

"It sounded more like a party than raiders or adventurers. I think we should push on, but," he adds, perhaps unneccessarily, "be careful."

Lucan doesn't draw any weapon at this point, but remains ready to move quickly if need be. As an after thought, he lightly pats his belt where his potions are safely tucked.


----------



## Sado (Jan 12, 2005)

*Goven*

"Whoever they are, it's obvious they know we're coming," the ranger says.  "No way to catch them by surprise now.  We could just march after them.

"We could also climb back out and go down the other entrance," he suggests.  "We may yet take them unaware."


----------



## Someone (Jan 12, 2005)

"Düvvelsheyss!" curses Dunathar. How he could miss the trap? 

He feels somewhat relieved when he hears it was magic, and says "There´s no point on fleeing: they know this place better than us..."

"No, wait, they don´t: they don´t know about the secret door to the statue´s room, or the treasure wouldn´t have been there. Let´s hide there and surprise them later."


----------



## doghead (Jan 12, 2005)

*Lucan, human male.*

"If we aren't going to push on, I would go with Govan suggestion. We can hide in the hidden room and block it back up. But it would be obvious from the other side that something had been done to the wall, would it not? If nothing else, there is mortar dust all over the floor."


----------



## silentspace (Jan 12, 2005)

As the party discusses what to do, another pair of voices is heard, loud and deeper. The voices are in Orcish, and sound a little slurred. Goven, Manzanita and Zook hear the voices say:



Spoiler



First voice: "Hey Shoduk, what's that? Do ya hear voices? Are they saying something? What was that bell for?"

Second voice: "Huh? What'd you say Anosh? Hey, where'd everybody go?"


----------



## Sado (Jan 12, 2005)

*Goven*

"Orcs!," Goven hisses, readying his axe.  "At least two of them, but they spoke as if there were others.  And they sound as if they have been making merry.  This may be a good time to strike.

"They also seemed as surprised by the bell as we.

"Shall we take them?"


----------



## Someone (Jan 12, 2005)

"I say let them fight and finish the survivors!" whispers Dunathar. "Let´s go back and hide in the secret room" He´s not sure the orcs won´t close their retreat, but that´s better than being caught in two fires.


----------



## doghead (Jan 12, 2005)

"Me, I'd rather take them."


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 12, 2005)

*Manzanita*

"No one is going back in that secret room!" Manzanita hisses.  "If we are all killed, I still don't want it to be found by orcs."

"Everyone keep your voices low.  Dunathor, keep an eye down the corridor until our decision is made.  Those orcs would probably be easy prey, but they're not alone.  Their companions disapeared suddenly, when the alarm went off.  They fled, hid, or turned invisible.  They may be setting traps.  Let's try to lure the orcs to us.  Goven, call out in orcish.  Something like 'Hey, look at all this gold and wine!'  If they advance down the hallway, we can unleash a barrage of arrows."

Manzanita frowns at her staff.  It's very nice, but can't be sheathed when she uses her bow.  She leans it against the wall, and readies her bow and arrow.


----------



## Sado (Jan 12, 2005)

*Goven*

Goven nods with approval at Manzanita's plan.

"Ready yourselves," he tells the others. "Lucan, you may want to stand up here with me to protect those of us with range weapons.  The rest of you get ready.  

"And be mindful of the rear.  Someone else may enter the way we did."

He waits for an indication from the others that he should proceed.  If they seem agreeable, he pulls his hat down to hide his countenance and calls out in slightly slurred orcish.

"What's this?" he cries, "Gold and wine! Come and look!"

(if the others' object to the plan, he refrains from taking these actions and waits to see what the rest want to do)


----------



## Someone (Jan 12, 2005)

"Oh, well. Let´s play heroes, then" says Dunathar at the time he aims with the crossbow, ready to kill the first thing that comes withing sight.


----------



## doghead (Jan 12, 2005)

*Lucan, human male.*

Lucan grins at Govan.

"Sure, just don't stick my with any of your slings and arrows."

He steps back against the eastern wall. He slips a shuriken into his hand, but will hold off using it until the others have had a chance to let loose.


----------



## silentspace (Jan 13, 2005)

Once everyone has their weapons ready, Goven calls out, in slightly slurred Orcish, "What's this? Gold and wine! Come and look!"

You hear some sort of crashing, as of wood and metal and stone banging on each other. Then more voices speaking Orcish:



Spoiler



First voice, loudly: "Oi! Nevermind, bring it here!"

Second voice, softly: "Huh? Hey Anosh, did you hear voices just now?"

First voice, loudly: "Yeah, they have more gold and wine!"

Second voice, softly: "Yeah! I mean no! Did you hear other voices?"

First voice, loudly: "Hey, you're right, everybody's disappeared!"

Second voice, loudly: "Yeah, that's what I said!"

Second voice again, softly: "But Anosh, did you hear other voices?"

First voice, softly: "Yeah I did. Maybe. I don't know. Hey Shoduk, they have more gold and wine, did you hear?"

Second voice, softly: "Everyone's run away. Where's my axe?"

First voice, loudly: "Hey, I said bring it here!"

Second voice, softly: "Shhh! I think someone else is there. Get your axe."



Then you hear some more fumbling.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 14, 2005)

*Manzanita*

"Dunstand, keep an eye on the corridor.  If they advance, tell us.  They will see our light, but what can we do.  I say we wait it out a little.  I think they will come."


----------



## Someone (Jan 14, 2005)

"Who´s Dunstad?" says Dunathar. "Do elves have imaginary friends now, or what?"

"Well, if Dunstad don´t say anything, pay attention to my crossbow. If I fire, is that I can see someone"


----------



## doghead (Jan 14, 2005)

*Lucan, human male pit fighter*

Lucan snorts quietly at Dunathar little display. But he's more concerned at the length of time that the orcs are taking to get around the corner - as if they were thinking about it.


----------



## Sado (Jan 14, 2005)

*Goven*

"Come and give me some help with it, Anosh," Goven calls in orcish, tightening his grip on his axe.  "I can't get to it. There's something in the way."


----------



## silentspace (Jan 14, 2005)

After some more fumbling, footsteps heading this way are heard.

Moments later 2 orcs round the corner.

*-- Round 1 --*

Dunathar lets loose a crossbow bolt, hitting the first orc.

Before the others can release their missile weapons, the two orcs raise their axes, and swearing in Orcish, charge the front rank. Both Dunathar and Goven are hit.

_Initiative_
Dunathar: 9 damage
Orc 1: 4 damage
Orc 2
_-- action paused --_
Manzanita
Lucan
Goven: 12 damage
Zook

Dunathar does 4 damage, including sneak attack damage.
Orc 1 hits Dunathar with a charging power attack for 9 damage.
Orc 2 hits Goven with a charging power attack for 12 damage.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 14, 2005)

*Manzanita*

OOC:  Oops.  Dunstand is the rogue in the _Lamintation of Loth thread_.  My internet access will probably be intermittent the next week or so, so NPC Manzanita as needed.

Manzanita will attempt to get one shot off at Dunathor's opponent, aiming over the Dwarf's head.  (+0 1d8 +0 including shooting into combat).  After that, she'll drop her bow, grab the staff and attempt to aid others in combat.


----------



## doghead (Jan 15, 2005)

*Lucan, human male pit fighter*

ooc: A 10' wide corridor I suppose. So it looks something like this?
|..|
|oo|
|dg|
|ml|
|..|​
Lucan drops the shuriken, pulls a potion of Mage Armour and downs it.

"Govan, Dunathar, if you want out, I'll cover you," he says when he's done. He readies himself to step into the gap if either of the two at the front step back, or somehow manage to create space.


----------



## Someone (Jan 15, 2005)

"Ow! !" despite his curses, Dunathar feels lucky: a couple inches more to the left and the wound would have been fatal...

[Action depends on what the others do]


----------



## Sado (Jan 15, 2005)

*Goven*

Staggering under the force of the orcs blow, Goven takes a (5-foot) step back, allowing Lucan to move to the front while he hurridly drinks one of his healing potions (cure light wounds).  Hopefully he will be able to get back into the fight in a moment.


----------



## silentspace (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks for the map doghead.

-- Round 1 (cont) --

*Manzanita* fires her arrow over Dunathar's head, but not wanting to hit the dwarf, her arrow flies too high.

Lucan says "Goven, Dunathar, if you want out, I'll cover you."

*Goven* steps back, and *Lucan* steps into the gap, and attacks the orc wounded by Dunathar. The monk smashes his foot twice into the orc, both blows slamming hard into the orc. The orc is battered badly, but fights on.

Meanwhile Goven drinks a healing potion, and feels his axe wound heal somewhat.

*Zook* shoots into melee, her bolt flying inches past Goven's shoulder and Dunathar's head. The bolt grazes the orc.

Dunathar thinks these orcs are the same orcs he saw spying on their camp in the night.

_Initiative_
Dunathar: 9 damage
Orc 1: 22 damage
Orc 2
Manzanita
Goven: 7 damage
Lucan
Zook

Manzanita rolls a 6.
Lucan can drink the potion of Mage Armor before the orcs come around the corner, allowing him to use this round's action to ready an attack. Lucan hits with unarmed attacks of 13+2=15. Damage 5+3 and 6+3.
Goven's potion heals 4+1
Zook rolls a 15+3-4=14, hitting for 1.


----------



## Someone (Jan 17, 2005)

Wounded and armed only with a empty crossbow, Dunathar moves past the other group members and gets one vial of potion from his pouch.

[Withdraw action]


----------



## doghead (Jan 18, 2005)

*Luca, human male.*

Lucan presses, launching another flurry of blows against the orc.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 18, 2005)

*Zook grips his holy symbol with one hand, and brings the other down like the claw of a beast.*

"_Look and see me, small as I can be, yet now you quiver in a trice, fear me and run like mice!_" Zook intones in a strange high voice, the air around him shuddering.

OOC - _Cause fear_ on nearest orc.


----------



## Sado (Jan 18, 2005)

*Goven*

Feeling renewed vigor flowing through him, Goven moves back up to fill the opening left by Dunathar, bringing his axe down on the orc in front of him (full Power Attack +5).


----------



## silentspace (Jan 19, 2005)

*-- Round 2 --*

*Dunathar * takes a step back and drinks a potion of cure light wounds. His wounds heal somewhat.

The *orc* follows Dunathar, stepping forward and cutting into the dwarf with his axe. The dwarf falls.

The second *orc'*s axe cuts deep into Lucan's side.

*Manzanita* drops her bow, and grabbing the staff, steps over Dunathar's body. With a perfectly placed swing, she cracks the staff across the orc's head, dropping him.

*Goven* steps back into the fray, delivering a mighty blow with his axe.

_Initiative_
Dunathar: 16 damage. -1 hp
Orc 1: 27 damage. Down.
Orc 2: 16 damage.
Manzanita
Goven: 7 damage
_-- action paused --_
Lucan: 13 damage.
Zook

Dunathar's potion cures 3 damage.
Orc 1 does 10 damage to Dunathar, bringing him to -1 hp.
Orc 2 does 13 damage to Lucan.
Manzanita hits with a nat 20, dealing 5 points of damage.
Goven hits with a 19+5-2. Damage 7+3+4+2
Pausing in case anyone wants to change their actions.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 19, 2005)

OOC - Scare orcs now, heal party members later.


----------



## Sado (Jan 19, 2005)

*Goven*

Not wanting to give the orc time to recover, Goven stays on him, letting fly another blow with his axe (normal attack), and tries to position himself between the orc and the fallen dwarf.


----------



## Someone (Jan 19, 2005)

"These things used to heal more" thinks Dunathar, just before the orc steps ahead and brings down the sharp axe. Dunathar falls to the ground, clutching a wound in his chest and thorn between thanking to whatever god made the axe´s blade hit one of the studs and saved his life, and cursing them for being on the floor, too weak to even speak.


----------



## doghead (Jan 19, 2005)

OOC: I'll stick with the unarmed flurry. *doghead crosses his fingers*


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 24, 2005)

*Manzanita*

Buyoed by her success, Manzanita will continue her attack with the staff.  (Does it seem like a better than normal weapon?)


----------



## silentspace (Jan 28, 2005)

*-- Round 2 (cont) --*

*Lucan*, though injured badly, presses his attack. He lands a blow, further staggering the second orc.

*Zook * grips his holy symbol with one hand, and brings the other down like the claw of a beast. "Look and see me, small as I can be, yet now you quiver in a trice, fear me and run like mice!" Zook intones in a strange high voice, the air around him shuddering. The orc glances briefly at the gnome, but stands his ground.

*Manzanita * drops her bow, and grabbing the staff, steps over Dunathar's body. With a perfectly placed swing, she cracks the staff across the orc's head, dropping him.

*Goven*, healed somewhat, steps back in and attacks his hated enemy. With a mighty blow from his axe, he drops the second orc.

Manzanita feels the staff is a good weapon, though she's unsure for now how good.


----------



## Sado (Jan 28, 2005)

*Goven*

"Zook, see to Dunathar if you can," Goven says.  To the others, "Before, they spoke as if there were others about.  We must be on our guard, now more than ever.  Our fighting may have given warning to other enemies nearby."

He considers for a moment.  "We should search them and see if they are carrying anything that would tell us more of their plans and motives."

After taking a moment to spit on the nearest orc and give it a good kick, he moves down the passage about ten meters to see if there is any sign of more orcs.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 29, 2005)

Sado said:
			
		

> "Zook, see to Dunathar if you can," Goven says.  To the others, "Before, they spoke as if there were others about.  We must be on our guard, now more than ever.  Our fighting may have given warning to other enemies nearby."



  *Zook is obviously annoyed by the failure of his incantation, but quickly turns to look at Dunathar.*

"Right!  Going now," he says quickly, and skips across to the dwarf.  Clutching his holy symbol with one hand, and placing the other on Dunathar's wounds, he murmurs words in the gnomish tongue.  A spill of gold traces from his hand, and seems to knit the wound together.

OOC - Dropping _command_ for _cure light wounds_ (1d8+2).


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 29, 2005)

*Manzanita*

OOC:  Did my frail wizard just kill two orcs by whacking them on the head?  You go girl!

BIC:  Manzanita nods at Goven's comment, and drops to her knees to search the orcs.  (search +6).

"There are definitely more enemies about.  They already know we are here, so a swift attack is probably useless.  Let's take care.  Is anyone in need of more healing?"


----------



## silentspace (Jan 31, 2005)

Zook closes Dunathar's wounds with divine healing, and the dwarf recovers, standing.

Manzanita searches the bodies. She finds a total of 20 pp, 25 gp, and 45 sp. Their axes, composite bows, and studded leather armor seem to be very well made. Each has a quiver with 14 arrows.  Manzanita also finds several small vials well-hidden in the orcs' boots , 3 vials on each orc. The dead orcs smell of alcohol, and their chins are covered with some sort of smeared food.

Goven, borrowing a light, goes back down the corridor to the corner and peeks around. Down the corridor, at the next turn, he sees a small face hiding in the shadows, peeking around the corner at him.

Startled, the face disappears around the corner for just a moment. Then it reappears, apparently sheepish that it was spotted, and not hiding anymore. The small humanoid says "Salutations, sir! So, I guess you are not friends of Anosh and Shoduk? I am Pard. Why are you here?"

It is a very small humanoid, even smaller than Zook, with dark brown skin, with a hint of green in it.

Zook heals 7+2. Dunathar is at 8 hp.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 31, 2005)

*Manzanita*

Manzanita tests the new bows.  If she is able to bend them properly, she will leave her old bow and take a new one.

_OOC:  That would be if they are not mighty bows._

She then inspects the vials.  "Probably healing" she mutters.  She then hands out a vial to everyone, keeping two for herself.  If she's shot any arrows on this trip (I can't remember), she'll replace her lost ones with the new ones.

Hearing the Ranger's conversation, she heads down the hall after him.  "Pard.  Greetings.  Are there more of you?  Were you friends with these orcs?"


----------



## silentspace (Jan 31, 2005)

Manzanita finds she is unable to pull the bows.

When Manzanita addresses the small humanoid, he replies "Salutations ma'am. Yes, of course there are more of us here. You mean friends of Anosh and Shoduk? Umm......" He looks at Manzanita inquiringly, fidgeting a bit. "....... Ummmm......... What happened to them? We heard a lot of noise."


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 31, 2005)

*Manzanita*

"They're dead.  They attacked us and we killed them.  'We heard noise' implies there are more of you.  Please step out and show yourselves.  We are not hostile if we are not attacked."


----------



## silentspace (Jan 31, 2005)

"You killed them? Oh.... I guess they were our friends.... but really we just met them. They were... our guests!  But why did you kill them? Do you mean to kill us too?" Pard is slowly inching his way back around the corner as he talks, until just one eye is barely visible, peering out at Manzanita.


----------



## doghead (Feb 1, 2005)

*Lucian, human male*

Lucian pulls a healing potion [CLW] from the folds of his belt and downs it. Then another (probably).

ooc: Looking to get back to full hp.

He takes one of the potions from Manzanita, and tucks it away in his belt.

"Thanks. How sure are you that they are healing potions?"

He glances over the collection of stuff being stripped from the bodies. Not much there of value, except for the money, to him. But good quality for orcs he muses.

He picks up his lantern, straightens himself out, and follows Manzanita in the direction  of Govan.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 1, 2005)

*Zook looks up from tending Dunathar, and squints curiously at Pard.*

"Greetings Pard.  Indeed, do come over here, as we have plenty to discuss with you..."


----------



## Someone (Feb 1, 2005)

"Ow, my head..." says Dunathar, sitting on the floor.

"What happened? did we win?"


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 1, 2005)

*Manzanita*

Manzanita tries to relax.  She takes a deep breath.  "There has been enough killing today, Pard.  My name is Manzanita Sparrow.  We are not here for violence, but to give hope to our kingdom.  Please come forward.  No harm will befall you."


----------



## Sado (Feb 1, 2005)

*Goven*

Seeing that Manzanita is making some progress with the small creature, he allows her to converse with Pard while he continues scanning the area both ahead of them and back the way they came for signs of anyone or anything else.


----------



## silentspace (Feb 3, 2005)

*Under Linace Keep*

Pard nods and calls out. A couple dozen other little creatures appear, smiling, and swarm over the party, welcoming them as guests. Grabbing hands and tugging cloaks, they pull the party around the corner to a torchlit room, with two human-sized chairs in the middle, surrounded by low tables filled with food and wine. Scattered all about the room are the remains of what looks like a feast for two orc-sized humanoids: many little game animals, and large tankards of drink. The little humanoids scurry about, clearing the food. Others bring in more chairs until there are enough in the room of the right size for the party.

A female looking like the leader of the group, eyes bright with intelligence, speaks. "Salutations, my name is Alba. Please sit, it will take a little time to prepare more food for you, our new guests. What a remarkable day this is! Today, after hundreds of years, we receive not one, but two groups of guests! But what are two groups of warriors doing here? The others said they were just exploring for no special reason. Are you like the others, simply explorers?"

Zook:


Spoiler



Overhearing snippets of the little creatures' conversations in the background, you realize they are speaking in a strange version of Gnomish. Peering at them, you wonder if perhaps they are gnomes. Most of the conversations are mundane. But one gnome asks Pard if he should add "maral" to the food like with the others. Pard answers that they should. It won't hurt anyone, and it might make nicer guests out of these savage killers.


----------



## Someone (Feb 3, 2005)

Still stunned by the blow and the battle´s unexpected outcome, Dunathar says or does little (but still he´s alert for the gold that could be present. At least until the small creature´s leader speaks. "Another group, you say? Who were they?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 3, 2005)

"Pard, Alba...  



Spoiler



(gnomish) There is no need to add maral to the food.  We will not hurt you, I pledge.  Are you not my kin, the forest gnomes?


", Zook says in a kindly voice, switching to the chattering gnome tongue to speak to the little people.


----------



## silentspace (Feb 3, 2005)

Pard replies to Dunathar. "The other group was Anosh and Shoduk. Why did you kill them?"

In response to Zook, Pard looks at Alba with an inquiring look on his face. Alba just smiles at Pard, then turns to Zook. "You found us out! You are a gnome? A rock gnome?"  

Turning to the other gnome, Pard tells him not to add any of the special spices to the food.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 3, 2005)

(In gnomish) "Of course I am a gnome!  Would anyone else bear a nose like this so proudly?" Zook says with a grin, and then taps his holy symbol as well.  (In common) "We have only killed orcs, orcs that sought to kill us, orcs that seek to take what is not theirs," Zook explains.


----------



## silentspace (Feb 3, 2005)

Alba smiles strangely at Zook for a moment. "They tried to kill you then? And steal from you?"

Alba looks over everyone's gear, as if appraising its value. Seeing Manzanita's staff, she says "That staff! Where did you get that?"


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 3, 2005)

*Manzanita*

Manzanita is awestruck by their welcome.  She tries to retain a poker face, but can't help gaping at their strange host and friendly welcome.  The questions about her staff draw her out of her revery.

"This staff is a mystery to me.  I know very little of it.  But I believe it was made here in this keep, centuries before.  Do you know ought of the symbol?  Have you seen such things elsewhere in this place?"

She is reluctant to eat, allowing Zook, who seems more conversant with these gnomes, to take the lead.


----------



## doghead (Feb 4, 2005)

*Luca, human pit fighter*

Lucan keeps his peace, and his eyes on the little ones. Just a tad too friendly he thinks. If directly addressed he responds as necesary. But given that they don't seem particularly interested in him, it shouldn't be too hard to keep out of the center of things.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 4, 2005)

(gnomish) [sblock]"Well, not in that order as such.  What was stolen, Manzanita can tell you more.  And indeed, we were attacked first when we came exploring.  The orcs bear us no good will," Zook says, shaking his head.[/sblock]

"Manzanita, could you be a dear and tell my kin a bit about why we're here?  In a general way?" Zook asks, winking at her.


----------



## Sado (Feb 4, 2005)

*Goven*

Goven glances at Lucan, who apparently shares his slight suspicions about the gnomes.  Still, until they make some hostile gesture, he sees no reason to be overly concerned.  He leaves Lucan to watch the gnomes and instead concentrates on keeping his eyes and ears open for any indication of more hostiles beyond the hall they are in.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 5, 2005)

*Manzanita*

"Ah.  Perhaps you have heard of the kingdoms of Shillen and Goruka?  Do you follow the follies of man and orc on the surface?"


----------



## doghead (Feb 6, 2005)

*Lucan, human male pit fighter*

Lucan notices Govan taking up an complementary watch.

Lucan nods approvingly in Govan's direction, pleased to have found a like minded companion.


----------



## silentspace (Feb 8, 2005)

Lucan and Goven stay on watch, actively scanning the surrounding area.

Alba turns to Manzanita. "No, I know nothing of Shillen and Goruka." She tilts her head up at Manzanita quizzically.


----------



## silentspace (Feb 8, 2005)

"As to the staff, yes, I have seen pictures of one like it..."


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 8, 2005)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

"You no nought of the kingdoms of men, but they are there.  Thousands, nay, tens of thousands of your kinsfolk live with in those kingdoms, and their lives are at stake in the coming war.  There are those who grow food, who build homes, who craft tools and useful items.  There are others who know only war.  Who take what they can without recompense.  There is a war brewing.  A war in which the forces of law must triumph.  It is for this reason that we are here.  We would bring hope to the common folk of the world, who know nothing of war, only of their gardens and smithies.  You can help us with this effort.  Tell me, what do you know of this staff?  Where have you seen its picture?"


----------



## silentspace (Feb 9, 2005)

Alba listens to Manzanita with wide eyes. When she is done, she takes a moment to let it all sink in. 

"I understand,"  Alba says. "The others, Anosh and Shoduk, they weren't just exploring. They were here to free the demon, and you came to stop them."

Alba looks at each of the group in turn, sighs, takes a seat, and explains.

* * *

There was a great demon lord who held sway in these lands, long before there were kingdoms of men. This demon was called the Lord of Rage. To appease the demon, many began to worship it, and a priesthood was formed, offering up sacrifices of their neighbors, and even their families. The land was filled with sorrow and despair.

Then a powerful group led by a warrior named Redbeard appeared. They struck against the demon's priesthood. This gained them the support of the people, who hid and sheltered them, and even fought alongside them. The demon itself was too powerful to slay, but Redbeard's band developed a plan. With the priesthood destroyed and the support of the people, the adventurers moved against the Lord of Rage, striking at it in its lair, deep in the earth. In an epic battle, Redbeard's band managed to confine the demon with magic wards, trapping it.

They sealed the demon as securely as they could, building a keep above it. They named this Linace Keep, after a priest of Pelor, a member of Redbeard's band, who felt it his duty to guard this spot. But when Redbeard's band left centuries ago to fight a dragon terrorizing the north, they never returned. Over the years the forest has reclaimed the land.

Alba's gnomes are the descendants of followers of Linace, and they are the defenders of the keep. They've built an underground community further beneath the ruins of the keep. Lower still is a network of caves and dungeons linked to the Underdark. There are two groups of note in the deep caverns. One is a group of cultists of the Lord of Rage, keeping their dark faith in the trapped demon. The other is a horde of half-fiends, children of the Lord of Rage. Both groups seek to free the demon, though none have come close to success. The groups are enemies of each other. The cultists feel the half-fiends lack true devotion to their lord.  The half-fiends feel the cultists are fit only for being servants, slaves, and sacrifices.

And now, it seems, Goruka has discovered the existence of Linace Keep and the demon, and have sent a scouting party or parties to uncover it.

* * *

The history that Alba relates is not known to anyone in the party. She seems completely sincere, however. Is it possible that history has been rewritten?

* * *

A staff like the one in Manzanita's possession appears in some images of Linace.


----------



## doghead (Feb 9, 2005)

*Lucan, human male.*

A low rumble emerges from Lucan barrel chest.

_A deamon, it cult followers and half-fiend progeny. What a tangled *and* thorny thicket we  discover ourselves in. The only good news is that the cultists and fiends seem to hate each other to much to work together._

"And the staff? Please tell me that it does not have the power to break those wards."


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 9, 2005)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

Manzanita sighs.  "This is grave news indeed.  And not very promising.  I doubt anyone actually wants to free the demon.  But various forces yearn for power.  And they have heard that there is power here."

"Our mission was to find and explore this keep.  It might be useful as a military base for Shillen.  But more importantly, we were to learn about the former rulers, who, after they left, were said to walk the earth like gods.  It's interesting that they didn't return after their war with the dragon, since they were said to survive."

"In any case, we must not leave yet.  Since we're here, we would be well to continue to search for useful items of power.  But we must be wary not to dismantle the defenses that keep the demon in check."

"Can you show us other places you have seen images of this staff.  That might give us a clue where else to search or how to activate its powers."


----------



## Sado (Feb 9, 2005)

*Goven*

"Can you tell us more of the cultists and half-fiends?" Goven interjects, hoping to gain intelligence that may be useful militarily should the need arise.  "Their numbers, how well they are armed, and where they dwell in the caverns?"


----------



## silentspace (Feb 9, 2005)

Alba looks at Manzanita quizzically. "They survived? It's strange that they did not return..."

Then, after a moment's pause, "_'This'_ staff? You are holding Linace's staff?"  A gasp goes through the crowd. "Please, follow me."  

The gnomes take the group down some steep stairs to their lair. This level, lower than the keep's dungeons, has different stonework. It is gnomish stonework, and is newer, though still many centuries old. There are maybe a dozen brightly lit galleries connected by hallways. Most of the doors are sized for smallish-small persons. You realize there are many more smaller chambers beyond, that would be difficult for medium-sized persons to go through (Zook can go into these chambers, though he feels quite large in them). Several of the large galleries hold murals of Redbeard's band performing heroic deeds against cultists and demons. Linace is seen in some of the murals, though never with the staff. Alba points out one image of Linace holding the staff as he is conducting some sort of ceremony.

"I don't believe Linace used the staff against the demons, only for religious ceremonies. The levels below are extremely dangerous. I would advise against going below. We believe the demon is still safely locked away.  

"It is said that after he was trapped, but before he was fully entombed, the demon swore that he would serve whoever could free him for a year and a day.  It is said that many came to free the demon and gain it's services, but none could get past Redbeard's Band.  With the aid of many bards, Redbeard began to spread rumors far and wide, rumors that the demon didn't exist and was just a myth. There were quite a few funny songs made, poking fun at evil, gullible people who went searching for the demon only to find nothing and look foolish. They even created new history books, erasing any mention of the demon. After Redbeard's band left, our ancestors did what we could to continue that tale. Over time, those who had actually lived under the demon's rule passed away.

"Now that you know about the demon, what will you do?"


----------



## silentspace (Feb 9, 2005)

"Our intelligence of the cultists and half-fiends is not exact, but we will tell you what we know.  The cultists are mostly priests. They have a great temple many hundred feet below. We're not sure how many priests there are, but we guess around 50. They have a large number of undead servants, mostly skeletons and zombies, and some ogres and trolls, maybe 10 total."

"The half-fiends are further still below the earth, in vast caverns with underground lakes. Their numbers are far greater, at least several hundred, and they have many warriors and mages in addition to priests. Unlike the cultists, the half-fiends have dealings with other underworlders, though the extent of these relations is unknown to us."


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 10, 2005)

*Manzanita*

"Oh.  So there are some who would try to free the demon.  This is bad news.  But probably beyone the scope of our mission.  The crux of the matter is how we can save Shillen.  Or if we can save Shillen.  It seems now that the rumors the Dharmans heard relate to the demon and Redbeard.  When they left to fight the dragon, it's unlikely they left powerful magic items sitting around.  If they did, they probably relate to keeping the demon warded up.  So I would be reluctant to tamper with them."

She sighs and bows her head briefly.

"Well, good Alba.  Do you know this area well?  Do you, perchance, know about a well we passed on the way in.  It radiated magic.  We would also be interested in more history of Redbeard and his team.  Are there books or tapestries that tell more of them that we could see?"


----------



## Someone (Feb 14, 2005)

(ooc note: I´ve been unexpectedly away from my computer for some days, but that´s over. I´ll continue posting shortly)


----------



## Someone (Feb 14, 2005)

Dunathar kept silence through all the conevrsation and tunnel travel, but suddedly says: "I´d think the demon story is just an old tale if not were for the staff and paintings we found before. If suddlendly so many people are looking for the demon, they must have good evidence it exist, so they won´t stop their search easily."

Dunathar thinks for a while. 

"We can do a couple things. First is, obviously, kill them all" _and get their stuff!_ "but I feel that wont solve anything. Other is finding the tunnels that lead to the demon and collapse or seal them."

"Or hope they kill themselves."


----------



## silentspace (Feb 16, 2005)

Alba guides the group through the gnomish tunnels, leading them to their library. There is a history book of the area there, describing the major events of the area.

Alba seems surprised that the well was magical. She admits not to know anything about it, but suggests someone named Karala might. Pard is sent to find Karala and bring her here.

You learn that the gnomes take their ancestral devotion to keeping the demon secretly tucked away very seriously. They monitor the forest closely, and not much escapes their observation.  Normally they would have acted sooner to distract the party and possibly prevent them from finding the keep, but it has been difficult with so many intruders in the forest. It has been a very long time since there have been so many intruders.

In addition to the two orcs, there are two other groups in the forest. One is a group of six gnolls, currently in the south of the forest. Another is a group of five worg-mounted hobgoblins, who just entered the north of the forest.

What was going on?

Were Anosh and Shoduk trailing the party? They could have followed the party here. Or maybe they had heard about Linace Keep, figured out that's where the party was going, and got here ahead of them.  It's a possibility.  They may have been part of Rangark's forces. Rangark, the lizard-riding orc commander of Goruka, who has been scouting the Duchy of Rogan, slaughtering peasants along the way. He was mentioned in the journals of the priest of Hextor, as one who wields great power in Goruka's armies, though he seems to be acting somewhat independently of General Nazdin's orders, if the priest's journals are to be believed.

The five worg-mounted hobgoblins might be part of Inyek's Red Claw Clan, sent by the cult of Hextor to search for Linace Keep, on General Nazdin's orders. Worg-riders, these hobgoblins might even be Vrastak and her band, part of the now-destroyed Night Swarm Clan. They made a great night-time ambush of Glendrake's caravan, but were driven off by Darien, a Knight of Shillen, with the aid of a group of heroes, including Dunathar and Manzanita. Vrastak and the survivors of the Night Swarm Clan were now part of Inyek's Red Claw Clan. Vrastak was said to be determined to attack Glendrake's caravan again, once headed past Carodan and north, into the wilderness. On the other hand, Rangark had sworn to protect the caravan.

What of the six gnolls? General Nazdin, the great war leader of Goruka, is interested in Linace Keep. Could he have sent another party? For that matter, the Dharnan's might have sent another party, though probably Warden Ricsten would have mentioned it if they had.  

Thinking on it, its possible that Nazdin's spies learned of the Keep from the Dharnans, or vice versa.

In any case, if they were agents of Goruka, it is clear they must be stopped, whether they were merely investigating, or already knew about the demon.

After that threat was taken care of, they could venture into the depths below to defeat the demon cultists, his half-fiend children, or both. Alba suggested it would be hard, but maybe they need not fight everyone. There were doubtless other ways to stop them...

Or find a way to further seal the demon, possibly even destroying it completely.

Or should they return straight away to Warden Ricsten in Carodan? After making sure the others didn't get to Linace Keep, of course...

Or maybe something else entirely...

Time passes as the group discusses its options. Late in the day, Alba suggests they spend the night in the gnome's underground complex, and the group agrees. Gnomes are sent to the surface to hide the group's mounts and obliterate their tracks.

Everyone gains 4,000 exp and may level up. The gnomes have everything needed to train, scribe spells, etc.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 16, 2005)

_OOC:  Awesome; I'll get to work on her level up.  As for the previous post, you first mention 6 gnolls, then 6 humans.  Are these two separate groups, or did you typo there.  (or are they the rare, but dangerous, half gnolls!  )_

BIC:  Manzanita thanks the gnomes for their hospitality, and eagerly engages them on conversations in arcane magic.  She's happy to think a couple days while she updates her spellbook w/new acquisitions.


----------



## silentspace (Feb 16, 2005)

OOC: Corrected. They're gnolls, as the gnomes said. These were the humanoid tracks you saw in the forest. Though actually the MM picture of gnolls show dog-like feet, not human-like feet. Though they have human-like hands. Oh well.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 16, 2005)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

"Alba.  We will assist you in defending this keep for now, if you need our help.  How is it that you are able to see these hobgoblin and gnoll intruders?  Do you feel you need our help?  If so, do you have a suggestion?"


----------



## Someone (Feb 16, 2005)

OOC: Adding the 4000 xp Dunathar has now 6124 xp, enough to jump from 2nd level to 4th level, though by the rules a character shouldn´t skip a level entirely.


----------



## silentspace (Feb 16, 2005)

OOC: Sorry, Dunathar is still 3rd level, with 5999 exp.


----------



## silentspace (Feb 16, 2005)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> "Alba.  We will assist you in defending this keep for now, if you need our help.  How is it that you are able to see these hobgoblin and gnoll intruders?  Do you feel you need our help?  If so, do you have a suggestion?"




Alba hesitates, reluctant to tell Manzanita their secrets. But she relents. "We forest gnomes are good at moving stealthily and tracklessly through the forest, and are on good terms with the birds and animals of the forest. We have scouts following the intruders, as we followed you, from a safe distance away. Our mages' familiars are also involved. We have other scouts that make periodic sweeps of the entire forest, speaking with the forest animals and birds to learn of any intruders. We have good relationships with many of the forest animals and other creatures as well."

"If these intruders are also seeking the demon, then yes, any assistance you can give would be appreciated. We would prefer it if they could be stopped before finding the keep at all."


----------



## doghead (Feb 17, 2005)

*Lucan, human male pit fighter.*

"Nice if we could set on group upon another. Let them fight amoungst themselves. But it could be we end up having to deal with two groups at the one time if we get it wrong. Maybe better just to take on one group at a time."

"And I agree, we should try and stop them before they ever find this place."


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 17, 2005)

*Manzanita*

"Our best bet would be to convince them that no demon or treasure lurk here, and then let them escape alive.  If we could kill all but one of each party, I could charm the last one, and perhaps convince him of that.  I have learned a powerful new spell with the help of the gnomes here.  With it, I can spin and throw huge spider webs, capable of immobilizing humanoids.  Perhaps Alba could help us establish a good ambush spot in their path."

"Stopping these intruders is important, but we must not lose sight of our primary goal, that of bringing aid to Shillen.  I have no interest in fighting these cultists and demon-spawn.  But if there is something in this complex that could aid our cause, then I will leave no stone unturned to find it."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 17, 2005)

"I rather favor the idea of getting these various nasties to fight each other.  Heaven knows I once talked a guard out of hauling in my brother for stealing fruit even with the juice on his face, so I should be able to plant a few tracks, use a few spells, make it seem like the the other group is spoiling for a fight... could be very useful," Zook says, stroking his chin.  Mindful of the disturbing stories of demons, dragons, and other powerful magical creatures, Zook will ask the gnomes about books on how to make one's magic more potent, and study them carefully in the days to come.

OOC - Just flavor text for my new feat.  I believe I'm all leveled up.


----------



## Someone (Feb 17, 2005)

> OOC: Sorry, Dunathar is still 3rd level, with 5999 exp.




The following days Dunathar starts bothering everyone about going to kill one rat.



> "Stopping these intruders is important, but we must not lose sight of our primary goal, that of bringing aid to Shillen. I have no interest in fighting these cultists and demon-spawn. But if there is something in this complex that could aid our cause, then I will leave no stone unturned to find it."




"Oh, yes" says Dunathar. "We could find more rooms like that one."


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 17, 2005)

*Manzanita*

"Very well.  It appears we should first help the gnomes rid this forest of these intruders.  Then we shall return to the keep and continue our quest to find aid for Shillen.  Zook, you plan of setting them against each other is a good one.  But problematic.  First we would have to bring them together before the reach the keep.  Then we would have to convince them to fight, for it seems equally likely that if they met they would form an alliance, even if just a temporary one.  And if they did that, it seems unlikely we would be able to overcome them."

"Personally, I think we might be better off simply taking them on individually.  The gnolls first, I would think.  They seem the weaker of the two parties."


----------



## doghead (Feb 18, 2005)

*Lucan, human male pit fighter.*

"Ideally, we get them to all go home and report finding nothing at all except a few wolves and a lot of trees. But I can't see how we could do that.

"If they fail to return then others would be sent to see why. Eventually. But it wouldn't be so far out of the ordinary to lose a scouting party as to raise great alarm I think. So 'eventually' may be sufficient.

"So I say we just hunt down an' kill all of them," he concludes with a broken grin.

Lucan turns to Govan.

"What do you think Govan? Its your territory."


----------



## Someone (Feb 18, 2005)

"We almost missed the way here" says Dunathar. "If we erase the path and our tracks I doubt anyone would be able to reach the keep, and so we could concentrate on the tunnels"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 19, 2005)

"Well, I don't think all evil guys will just decide to get together to defeat us and work toward a common gold.  Most people like that are also greedy, selfish, and unwilling to share anything.  If we bring the two groups in contact... then we get a head start," Zook points out.


----------



## Sado (Feb 20, 2005)

*Goven*

Goven considers their options.  "I am not afraid of a fight," he says, "but I don't know if that would best serve our purpose.

"Goruka's military is organized in a manner similar to our own," he continues. "The disappearance of a group of scouts would most likely arouse suspicion.  There is a possibility it would be counted as simply bad luck and not given consideration, but that is not a chance I would like to take.

"So I would, as Dunathar suggested, do what we can to hide the way to the keep.   We leave the other parties be for now, and return to Carodan with the information we have.  The Warden will want to know what we have discovered.  That was the purpose of our mission, after all.

"If the rest of you are determined to eliminate the other parties, I would suggest this-do it quickly, and return to Carodan quickly with our findings, hopefully before the enemy realizes what has happened.

"I will defer to the wishes of the rest of you in this," he finishes.

For a moment, Goven's face assumes a dark countenance, as if troubled by evil thoughts, but he says nothing, and it passes after a moment.

GM: [sblock]Though Goven looks up to the Warden and thinks nothing ill of him, he bears a slight mistrust of "great men" such as the Dharnans, and he wonders for a moment if it may be that they are seeking the demon for their own ends.[/sblock]


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 25, 2005)

*Manzanita*

"Zook.  Your idea would be a good one if it worked.  But I don't know that it will.  Can you tell me how you propose to lead the two groups to meet, and then how to antagonize them into fighting?"


----------



## doghead (Feb 26, 2005)

*Lucan, human male.*

Lucan nods in agreement with Sparrow.

"If we try something fancy, and one of them lives to tell of it, then it would draw a whole lot of attention I would think. Were I inclined to," he adds with a lazy shrug and easy grin.

Lucan turns to Zook to see what Zook has to say, curious to see if she has something in mind.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 4, 2005)

"I would say use a bit of false trackmaking to lure the two groups in contact.  I would also like to use a bit of magic, illusions, to make lights and sounds like another group tromping about to keep them paranoid and on edge.  I even have a little device that will 'run' down a path and make a bit of a racket while doing so, nice for having them chase wild hares.  And a well-placed spell of fear can whip them up into a frenzy.  They'll be too busy screaming or fighting with each other to even think about another group," Zook says thoughtfully.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 6, 2005)

*Manzanita*

"Very well.  Let's try it.  Alba, can you show us where the two groups are on a map, and their current trajectory?  Then let's  make a plan."


----------



## silentspace (Mar 23, 2005)

Pard returns, saying that he left a signal for Karala that they would like to speak with her.

Listening to the group's plans, Pard says "We don't know exactly where they are, we aren't following them that closesly and haven't seen them ourselves yet. If you want to see one group or the other, one way is to wait along one of the trails. As to making them meet, they will probably meet each other eventually without our help, but if you want to leave tracks to make sure they meet at a specific place and time..." He thinks a bit. "Well, we forest gnomes can leave the tracks for you, it shouldn't be too hard to make them meet, but we can't make them meet at one spot at the same time. Does that matter? So if we can get them to meet they will kill each other?" Pard looks at the group questioningly.

Alba tells Pard "Just make sure they meet far from here."


----------



## Someone (Mar 23, 2005)

"I still think that sounds overcomplicated and unlikely to work" grunts Dunathar. "Pales before slitting their throats while they´re sleeping."

"And that won´t solve the demon problem. We should explore the tunnels and block those leading to it."

_And keep all we find. There must be a lot of gold there._ thinks.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 24, 2005)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

Manzanita sighs.  "We must eliminate these two units.  Or frighten them away.  After that, we will attempt to seal up this place."

"As for leading them, that assumes they will follow footprints.  No guarentee of that.  Trying to get them to meet carries risk.  Risk that they would join forces and /or share information.  Nevertheless,  It might be worth it.  We could have the tracks lead to a certain point, where we could have a vantage point.  If they do fight, then we could swoop in and eliminate the survivors.  Do you have a suggestion as to where we might lead them to meet, Alba?"

"On another note, Alba and Pard.  Do you have any pearls?"


----------



## doghead (Mar 24, 2005)

*Lucan, human male pit fighter*

Lucan listens to the discussion but holds his peace. The decision has been made, now all that remains is to make the plan and execute it. The latter being more up his alley, he leaves the former to the thinkers.


----------



## Sado (Mar 24, 2005)

*Goven*

"Alba, how many of you are there here?" Goven asks.  "I've been making plans as if it were just us," he says indicating the rest of the party from Carodan.  "But if there are a decent number of fighting gnomes among you, we could overcome each group individually."


----------



## silentspace (Mar 24, 2005)

Alba looks at Goven with distaste. "We won't help you with this."

Based on what you have seen of them, and how they handled Anosh and Shoduk, it seems they prefer to handle things without direct confrontation. You also get the feeling that Alba, while curious, is not that interested in the affairs of the outside world, of Shillen or Goruka, or of exposing her forest gnomes to danger. You realize that Pard did not offer to fight on your behalf, only to leave trails.

Then, to Manzanita, "Pard knows these forests better than any of us. Pard, what do you think?"

Pard taps his cheek and ponders. "Well, one spot seems just as good as another to me. What would be a good location, to you?"

It seems pearls are somewhat rare commodities here. But after some inquiries are made, the gnomes come up with a few they are willing to sell at a 20% markup from base prices.

[I didn't bother fixing up a map to post. It think you are looking for a tactical scale map anyway.]


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 24, 2005)

*Manzanita*

Manzanita is still troubled.  "Even if we do leave footprint trails that meet, there's no guarentee that both sides would reach the meeting point at the same time.  One might get there first and wander off.  Our presence, if discovered, might cause them to unite against us.  What do the rest of you think?  Dunathor, do you think you could sneak up on the gnolls while they were sleeping and attack?  The timing there might be difficult.  I'm torn.  What do the rest of you want to do?  Perhaps my initial thought was best, that we set an ambush for the gnolls, and take the hobgoblins later."

"On another issue, for about 120 gps each, I could buy pearls from the gnomes which would allow me to identify these magic items we found in the secret room of Pelor.  I could only afford one pearl, myself, which I plan to use on the staff.  Would anyone else care to contribute to get anything else identified?"


----------



## Sado (Mar 25, 2005)

*Goven*

"I'm afraid I carry very little coin, Manzanita," Goven tells the elven wizard.  "I have only 19 pieces of gold, but I'd be willing to part with most of it if it could help us.

"Perhaps the gnomes could arrange to have their scouts or informants get closer to the enemy and try to obtain further intelligence on them," he further suggests, "find out who they are working for.  That would help determine whether we take them separately or try to trick them.

"If they're unwilling to help defend _their_ home in a more useful way," he adds under his breath with a look of annoyance.


----------



## doghead (Mar 25, 2005)

*Lucan, human male pit fighter*

Lucan turns to Govan.

"I think that they are defending their home," he rumbles softly. "The best way they know how - by keeping out of sight and out of mind. Its worked for them so far, so who are we to argue."

Reaching up he pulls the two battered rings of metal from around his upper arm.

"That's about 50 gold pieces a piece worth. Should give us enough for another of them pearls.

"And I'm all for the straight up fight. But I'll go with how Sparrow calls it."


----------



## Someone (Mar 25, 2005)

"I have barely a coin" says Dunathar. "About the place, if that plan has to work, each group can´t see the other one until they are just a few paces away. If they can see the other one coming, they could think about talking, or fleeing."

"If we´re going to do it the dwarven way, a place good enough to hide would be good."


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 25, 2005)

*Manzanita Sparrow.*

"OK.  Let's simply ambush the gnolls.  I think we can take 6 gnolls between the 5 of us, particularly if we lay ambush.  I would prefer a slightly wooded area, where I can shoot my web to capture them.  We would also want a place where we can have cover to launch arrows.  Let us set out.  When we return, we will identify what items we can, but I would waste no more time here.  Pard, Alba, can you provide us with a guide.  Someone who can help us find a site in the gnolls' path."


----------



## doghead (Mar 29, 2005)

*Lucan, human male pit fighter*

Lucan grunts in acknowledgement.

"I can fight at range, but I prefer to get up close and dirty. We should decide who is going to stay back, and who is not. And what is this _web_ you mention? And how do you plan to use it?"


----------



## silentspace (Mar 29, 2005)

Pard says "Yes, if I knew what you needed, I bet I know of a place that fits it somewhere." Standing by Lucan's knee, he looks up at Manzanita and the others.  He looks excited by the group's plans.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 29, 2005)

*Manzanita*

"Very well.  You will be our guide, Pard.  Let's go.  We will discuss the plan as we walk.  I have learned a new spell that casts a spider-like web in a 40 foot diameter circle.  All creatures caught there are stuck.  Then they will fall like flies to our arrows.  I can anchor it to nearby trees.  You can rush any who escape it and engage.  I will stay back and fire arrows.  As should Zook.  Dunathor will stay undercover, and move in to flank as he sees fit.  Goven can fight with his axe or bow depending on how many escape the web."

_OOC:  Has a night passed?  I assume so, actually, otherwise, Manzanita wouldn't want to set out just yet, as she wouldn't have her web spell._


----------



## Sado (Mar 30, 2005)

Goven nods.  "This is the kind of fighting I am used to," he says. "Lead on."

_OOC: Goven doesn't have a bow_


----------



## silentspace (Mar 31, 2005)

Pard's eyes light up. "Trees? I know where there are lots of trees! Come on then!"

Pard leads you through the forest, off the beaten track. "Less likely that they'll find your tracks," he says, but the going is slow. Twice he stops and gives a bird call. A forest gnome would appear and report what they knew.

"The squirrels and the deer say the hobgoblins are heading west, but a boar said they were heading south. I guess they're probably heading west, towards us."

After a few hours, Pard changes direction, explaining that they are going to head closer to a trail now. "Lots of trees over there," he says.  

You can't see the trail from here, but Pard says its just about 30 feet away. He tells you all to be still and helps hide you, adjusting leaves and plants, the best he can. Then he withdraws to a safer distance to hide himself.

You settle in for a long wait.

[Yes, it's day later.]


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 31, 2005)

*Manzanita*

Back at the fortress, Manzanita stops Goven.  "You carry no bow?  Why is this?  I will not have you dying in combat with these gnolls when you could be safely shooting them with arrows.  The two orcs we killed had excellent bows, with hard pulls to send arrows fast and true.  Try them to see if you can use them effectively.  If so, bring one."

To Pard in the woods.  "Pard.  We are after the gnolls today.  The hobgoblins will wait.  Keep us away from them for now."

When they get to an ambush site, Manzanita tries to find cover.  "No one attack until I get my web off.  Then fill them with your barbed shafts.  Dunathor, find cover where you can flank them.  Zook and Pard, stay by me.  Lucan and Goven, hide yourself as you will."


----------



## silentspace (Mar 31, 2005)

Pard is leading you towards the gnolls. His latest information was that the hobgoblins are also headed in this general direction... Can't really say how far apart they are.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 31, 2005)

*Manzanita*

"Very well.  Perhaps they shall meet after all.  We will attack whichever reaches our ambush site first.  If they both show up, we shall try to encourage them to fight each other, and pull back if they do.  We'll have to play that one by ear, but we cannot fight both.  I fear that would bring death to us, and disaster to our world."


----------



## Someone (Mar 31, 2005)

"Again, I don´t know who´s that Dunathor you´re talking with" says Dunathar. "I agree with the plan" says later. "Trap those in the back with that web of yours, and we´ll hide in the flanks to finish those in the front ranks, but you spellslinging ones be sure you´re far enough so they don´t notice you."

"And if those filthy goblinoids are coming in this direction, maybe we can leave a _ very _clear message for them" ends ferociously.


----------



## Sado (Apr 2, 2005)

At the fortress, Goven reluctantly takes up one of the orcs' bows.  "I've never been any good with these things," he tells Manzanita, "but if you think this is how I'll be most effective..."

He follows Pard along with the others to the chosen ambush site.  He picks a spot as close to the where the ambush will take place as he can while remaining hidden.  Keeping an arrow notched and bow loosely readied, he waits.

_Just so I've got this straight, the plan is to catch the gnolls in a web and then pick them off with arrows while their helpless (Engaging in melee with any who avoid the web, of course)?_


----------



## doghead (Apr 2, 2005)

*Lucan, human male pit fighter.*

Lucan collects his crossbow if they pass by the horses. Otherwise he will take a bow and improvise. He checks that his weapons and potions are to hand.

Once at the ambush site, he finds himself a postion of the flank where he can move to cut off any who are not trapped by the web, or manage to break out of it.

To Govan he says, "I'm not much use at at a distance either. So perhaps we should split up the flanks between us. It anything gets through, or out, we can cover that end of things." He grins his gapped tooth grin at the scout. "Which do you want, the left or the right?"

ooc: * Hide +9. Not proficient with a bow, so he'll use shurikens if he needs to distract spellcasters. If things look tough, he'll sink a mage armour potion before getting into it.


----------



## Sado (Apr 2, 2005)

*Goven*

Goven nods in agreement with Lucan's suggestion, and motions for him to take the left position.  He pauses to set his axe on the ground beside him, where he will quickly pick it up and ready it, planning to drop the bow after his first shot, unless the situation dictates otherwise once the battle starts.

"Courage," he tells Lucan.  "Soon they will be upon us."

OOC Hide and Move Silent +11


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 7, 2005)

_OOC:  I think we're ready for action, Silentspace!_


----------



## silentspace (Apr 8, 2005)

As Pard promised, this section of forest is somewhat denser than the rest, with many large trees about. Scoping the terrain, each character finds a spot, taking cover behind a tree. The forest undergrowth here is light, allowing relatively good mobility. The forest birds and animals continue their constant distraction of twittering and rustling. Settling into position, you wait.

The wait goes on seemingly forever, but finally, through the foliage, you see gnolls appear. They are about 60 feet away on the forest trail.  They are difficult to spot at first - they wear cloaks that seem to blend with the surroundings. These gnolls are no ordinary gnolls. They are big and thick, very heavily muscled.  The first two gnolls are in studded leather and bucklers, and carry longbows, with battleaxes on their back. The next three don't have any armor visible (though there may be chain shirts under their cloaks), with a longbow in hand and a greatsword strapped on their back. The last gnoll is like the first two. Though spread out on the trail, Manzanita thinks she can catch all of them in a web.

The two gnolls in front drop to the ground and seem to check for tracks. The others scan the forest around them.

Remembering Pard's advice, the group slips fully behind the trees and undergrowth, becoming impossible to spot. Relying only on your hearing, the light sound of rustling leaves and soft footfalls tells you the gnolls have started moving again, and are now in the ambush spot.

Trees provide cover. Undergrowth halves movement and provide concealment. Tumble and Move Silently checks increased by 2.


----------



## Someone (Apr 8, 2005)

Dunathar waits behind a fallen tree, holding his trusty crossbow in sweaty hands. Not daring to stand to watch the gnolls passing, he waits for the screams that will surely follow Manzanita´s spell to stand up and fire at the closest enemy.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 8, 2005)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

At first glimpse of the enemy, Manzanita shifts back to total concealment and breaths a sigh of relief.  Whatever fear the coming fight inspires, it is much better than the endless waiting, and the anxiety about which enemy would come first.  She concentrates and mumbles softly, conjuring a protective sheild to guard her from the almost certain attacks that will be directed her way.

Once the gnolls seem to be in position, she peers out and casts her web spell as accurately as possible, hoping to entrap as many gnolls as possible.  She attempts to err on the side of entrapping the ones in back at the risk of not getting the ones in front.  She worries more of escape than defeat.  Once her spell is out, she plans on grabbing her readied long composite bow, and firing.

_OOC:  First cast shield, then web._


----------



## Sado (Apr 9, 2005)

*Goven*

Goven crouches with his back against a tree, hidden but poised to leap up and strike when the time is right.  He closes his eyes, barely breathing, concentrating and listening for the sound of the gnolls, hoping to judge their approximate position by the sound of their passing.

When he hears the spell (or rather the cries of the gnolls at its casting), he will come quickly to his feet, loosing an arrow at the nearest enemy.  If any of the gnolls are still up and loose after that, he will discard the bow and take up his axe and shield-which he has placed beside him within easy reach-and advance (not charge).


----------



## doghead (Apr 9, 2005)

*Lucan, human male pit fighter.*

Lucan slips behind a tree along with the others. He loads the crossbow (or bow if he couldn't get the crossbow) and waits. He's used to waiting. Before every fight in the pit one had to wait. It never really gets any easier. But one gets better at it.

At the first sign that the trap has been sprung, he rounds the tree and takes a shot. If any of the gnolls seem to be spell casters, he will shoot at those first. And if all has gone as planned and all the gnolls are caught, he will follow the plan. But if need be, he will abandon the crossbow and move in to melee, in order to prevent any from escaping, or to defend the spell casters amoung their own group. pulling the spiked chain as he goes. If it looks like it might get ugly, he will down his mage armour potion before moving in.

ooc: light crossbow +5 ranged


----------



## silentspace (Apr 11, 2005)

*-- Surprise Round --*

Staying hidden behind the tree, *Manzanita *casts her spell.

*-- Round 1 --*

A rough *voice *calls out in a strange tongue, and you hear the sound of something crashing through the undergrowth towards you, heading towards the sound of Manzanita's voice.

Manzanita: 



Spoiler



"Ambush!" In gnoll.



With shock, *Manzanita *realizes that the creature is heading towards her location with uncanny accuracy. The big gnoll appears around the tree, right next to her. He no longer has his longbow in hand, he now holds a greataxe in both hands.

With the gnoll right next to her, Manzanita peers around the tree and sees the other 5 gnolls are still on the trail, getting their bearings.

_Initiative_
Gnoll 1 (greataxe)
_-- pause --_
Manzanita: shield
Zook
Goven
Lucan
Dunathar

The other gnolls are flat-footed.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 12, 2005)

*Manzanita*

Manzanita is amazed that the gnoll found her so quickly, but she is no longer a combat novice.  As soon as realizes the gnoll is heading right for her, she dashes away(move action directly away), and keeps her eyes on the prize by casting her _web _ spell to capture the other five gnolls (standard action).


----------



## Sado (Apr 12, 2005)

*Goven OOC*

_OOC Couple of questions:

Can I see the gnoll approaching Manzanita from where I am?
Can the gnoll actually see Manzanita or does it just seem to know her approximate location?
Any thoughts on our relative positions?  I know we didn't describe it too thoroughly.  Goven and Lucan are fairly close together nearer to the gnolls on the road, but what about everyone else?  Is there anyone closer to Manzanita?_


----------



## silentspace (Apr 12, 2005)

I have Manzanita, Zook and Dunathar hiding behind trees 30 ft away from the trail. I did have Goven and Lucan closer to the trail, but I thought they were spread out on the flanks, not close together. Everyone stayed concealed behind trees or crouching in the undergrowth, so they had little visibility, but as the gnoll passes their location, everyone can see him. Everyone knows there is a gnoll next to Manzanita.


----------



## doghead (Apr 12, 2005)

ooc: Thats pretty much how I saw the layout. To which side was Manzanita? Or in other words, is Govan or Lucan closer? Lucan has the left flank, Govan the right.


----------



## Sado (Apr 12, 2005)

*Goven*

As much as he wants to aid Manzanita, he knows the party is depending on him and Lucan to keep the gnolls at bay should they escape the web, and is also conscious of the fact that both Dunathar and Zook are nearby should the wizard need help.  He grits his teeth and waits for the spell to take effect.

_OOC: Sorry, I meant I thought Lucan and Goven were closer to each other than to the rest of the party.  Not necessarily that close to each other._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 12, 2005)

*Zook regards the gnolls with a bit of trepidation.  Clutching his holy symbol, he focuses his god-granted power to a point of pure fear.*

"_Look at me, small I be, see in me, fear in ye!_" he cries, targeting the closest gnoll, hoping to make him flee before he could hurt anyone.

OOC - _cause fear_ on the one about to hit Manzanita.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 12, 2005)

*-- Round 1 (cont) --*

*Manzanita *scrambles away from the powerful gnoll as he swings his axe. Her eyes widen in alarm as she sees the axe whistle through the air straight towards her neck. A swing like this could easily take off her head! The axe seems to shift just slightly at the end of its swing, deflecting away from her neck. Her magical protections held, though just barely.

Ducking under a low branch, Manzanita rushes away through the woods. Finding herself near Goven, she stops and focuses her spell.  Grabbing a bit of webbing, she gestures towards the main body of gnolls. A web springs up between the trees, spreading over them. She sees the gnolls jump as the webs form around them, and several of them nearly jump free. But none succeed, Manzanita has captured all of them in the web.

*Zook*, holy symbol in hand, cries "Look at me, small I be, see in me, fear in ye!"  The gnoll gives out a loud yell, though perhaps more of a yelp. The powerfully built warrior starts rushing away from Zook, in the general direction of Manzanita and Goven, though not towards them.

_Initiative_
Gnoll 1 (greataxe): frightened (Zook's cause fear)
Manzanita: shield
Zook: 
_-- pause --_
Goven
Lucan
Dunathar

The other gnolls are still flat-footed.


----------



## Sado (Apr 12, 2005)

*Goven*

Seeing the other gnolls trapped for the moment, Goven trains his bow on the fleeing gnoll and lets fly his arrow.  After that, he discards the bow and takes up his axe and shield, preparing to close with the creature if it still lives.

"Lucan!" he calls.  "In the web! Get them!"


----------



## doghead (Apr 13, 2005)

Lucan is already moving. He grins at the sight of the gnolls all wrapped up in the web. _Nice work that Manzanita._ The fleeing gnoll catches his eye. 

He brings up his crossbow and shoots.

If he has a clear shot, he looses at the fleeing gnoll. 

If not, then he picks one of the gnolls in the web and takes aim. The idea of butchering them while trapped gives him pause. _They would not hesitate to do it to you, my friend. And it would not be the first time you've had to kill a helpless person if you wanted to live yourself. What would you do with 5 gnoll prisoners anyways?_

Lucan moves up and carefully puts a bolt into the biggest, meanest looking gnoll (or any spell caster he can see). Then he reloads, careful to keep an eye on the gnolls as he does so.

ooc: * light crossbow +5 (1d6, 19x2, 80 ft.)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 13, 2005)

*Zook focuses on a point behind the gnolls, and brings into being the shouting of a pair of warriors.*

"Stop now or we'll fill you full of arrows!" the voices shout.

OOC - Using _ghost sound_ racial ability.


----------



## Someone (Apr 13, 2005)

When Dunathar stands up, everything seems to have ended, but he shoots anyway if he can see any of the gnolls [ooc: can score a sneak attack; the Web spell provides concealment, so it can prevent him from getting the extra dice]

If not, he´ll drop the crossbow, wield the short sword and mace, and team with the warriors.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 19, 2005)

*-- Round 1 (cont) --*

*Goven* trains his bow on the fleeing gnoll, but misses. Discarding the bow he picks up his axe and shield, calling for Lucan to attack.

*Lucan* follows up with a crossbow bolt at the same fleeing gnoll, which also misses. He reloads as the gnolls trapped in the web struggle.

*Dunathar* drops his crossbow, and with shortsword and mace in hand, he advances towards the trapped gnolls.

The *gnolls* struggle to free themselves.

*-- Round 2 --*

*Gnoll 1* continues to flee.

Suddenly you hear the voices of a pair of warriors behind the gnolls, shouting "Stop now or we'll fill you full of arrows!"  You spot *Zook* smirking.

The *gnolls* look desperately about, first at the human warriors and the advancing dwarf, then at the forests behind them. They drop their weapons, which fall a bit and then hang in the webs.

*Gnoll 1* continues to run.

Goven's attack roll: 7+6 misses
Lucan: 6+5 misses


----------



## doghead (Apr 19, 2005)

*Lucan, human male pit fighter*

When Lucan realises what Zook has done, he abandons the reloading.

"Going to help Govan."

With that he sets off after the fleeing gnoll as fast as he is able.

ooc: speed 40 ft. Won't bother with pulling weapons, he will just grapple 
* Grapple +9.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 19, 2005)

"Get on the ground, now!" Zook says to the dis-armed gnolls, gesturing at the same time.  "And don't move or you'll get an arrow in the backside!"

*Taking out a coil of rope from his pack, Zook turns to the others.*

"Someone can cover me while I tie them up, or I can do the same for someone else," he offers.


----------



## Sado (Apr 19, 2005)

*Goven*

Axe in hand, Goven runs after the fleeing gnoll along with Lucan.  _Wouldn't want him to get stuck facing that one alone_, he thinks.


----------



## Someone (Apr 19, 2005)

Dunathar watches just behind Zook, ready to bash the gnolls if they give him the minimal reason.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 20, 2005)

*Manzanita*

"Don't bother tying them up."  Manzanita snaps.  "We only need one alive.  Kill the rest.  And we must hurry.  The hobgoblins could be here any minute."

With that, she shoots an arrow into the nearest trapped gnoll.  _(+4 1d8)_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 20, 2005)

*Zook stares at Manzanita as if she had grown two heads.  Tricking two murderers to kill each other is one thing, but to kill a surrendered foe in cold blood was something else entirely.*

"Manzanita!  We don't have to sink to their level!  Killing them in cold blood accomplishes nothing.  We can strip them of supplies and let them wander, but we don't have to _kill_ them," Zook exclaims, sounding shocked.


----------



## silentspace (May 5, 2005)

*Lucan* takes off after the fleeing gnoll. He uses a fallen tree trunk to launch himself up into the air. He lands elbow-first on the powerful gnoll's back, driving him into the ground and gripping him around the arm in a half-nelson.

*Goven* follows, chopping at the grappled gnoll with his axe.

The *gnoll* grunts and wheezes, flexing his thick muscles, and manages to break Lucan's hold, and continues to scramble away.

Lucan grapples gnoll 1, dealing 5 damage. 
Lucan thinks the gnoll might be just a bit stronger than him. 
Goven deals 7 damage.  
Lucan and Goven may take AoOs against the fleeing gnoll.


----------



## silentspace (May 6, 2005)

*Zook * commands the webbed gnolls to get on the ground. "And don't move or you'll get an arrow in the backside!" Taking out a coil of rope from his pack, Zook says "Someone can cover me while I tie them up, or I can do the same for someone else..."

"Don't bother tying them up." *Manzanita * snaps. "We only need one alive. Kill the rest. And we must hurry. The hobgoblins could be here any minute."  With that, she shoots an arrow into the nearest trapped gnoll. 

*Dunathar * looks from Zook to Manzanita. Then leaving the webbed gnolls alone for a moment, he turns and fires his crossbow at the free gnoll. His bolt misses.

From some distance behind and well-concealed, *Pard * looks on with wide eyes.

_Status_
Manzanita: shield
Zook: 
Goven
Lucan
Dunathar
Gnoll 1 (greataxe): frightened (Zook's cause fear), 12 damage.
Gnoll 2 (greataxe): 7 damage.
Gnoll 3 (greataxe)
Gnoll 4 (studded leather, battleaxe)
Gnoll 5 (studded leather, battleaxe)
Gnoll 6 (studded leather, battleaxe)


----------



## doghead (May 6, 2005)

*Lucan, human pit fighter.*

Lucan flips to his feet and leaps at the gnoll as it scrambles to get away. Insinct takes over and his hands and feet lash out in a combination of punches and kicks.

ooc: Combat reflexes gives him 3 AoO's. Not sure if he can use them like this but if he can - Stunning Fist followed by two Unarmed strikes. If not, just go with the Stunning Fist.
* unarmed +5 melee (1d6+3, 20x2)
* Stunning Fist Fort save DC 13.


----------



## Sado (May 6, 2005)

*Goven*

Goven raises his axe again and brings it down with all his might on the gnoll as it flees (full Power Attack).


----------



## Someone (May 6, 2005)

Dunathar drops the crossbow and draws his weapons. Everything seems controlled, and the fleeing gnlol is way faster than him, so he readies to jump any other problem that could appear (or escape from the web).

[ooc: draw weapons and, basically, do nothing]


----------



## Manzanita (May 7, 2005)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

For now, until convinced otherwise, Manzanita will continue to fire at the trapped gnolls, one at a time until they die.


----------



## silentspace (May 12, 2005)

Harnessing his ki, *Lucan* swings at the fleeing gnoll, and hits. The gnoll stands stunned. 

*Goven* follows up with a mighty swing of his axe, biting deeply into the gnoll's side. 

*Lucan* leaps up, smashing his knee into the gnoll's face, dropping it to the ground.

*Manzanita* puts another arrow into the trapped gnoll.

*Dunathar *stands in front, weapons at the ready.

Two of the *gnolls* begin to move. 

_Status_
Manzanita: shield
Zook: 
Goven
Lucan
Dunathar
Gnoll 1 (greataxe): frightened (Zook's cause fear), 42 damage, down
Gnoll 2 (greataxe): webbed, unarmed, 13 damage.
Gnoll 3 (greataxe): webbed, unarmed, 
Gnoll 4 (studded leather, battleaxe): webbed but moving, unarmed
Gnoll 5 (studded leather, battleaxe): webbed but moving, unarmed
Gnoll 6 (studded leather, battleaxe): webbed, unarmed

Lucan's AoO deals 10 damage and stuns Gnoll 1
Goven's AoO deals 14 damage. 
Lucan deals 6 damage and drops gnoll 1
Gnoll 1 was tough, but you have the feeling he may have been the toughest (leader)
Manzanita hits for 6.
Playing it loose without initiative for now. Will reinstate initiative as it becomes necessary.
Goven and Zook can take extra actions from last round


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 12, 2005)

*Zook takes his rope and cautiously moves forward, going to tie the unarmed gnolls if they surrender to him.*

"Surrender!  Surrender peacefully and you won't be hurt further," he says, the rope in his hands.  If the gnolls surrender, he will tie them at their hands and feet.


----------



## doghead (May 12, 2005)

*Lucan, male human pit fighter*

"Hold there Govan. This one may be worth keeping alive."

Lucan kicks the gnoll's battle axe away. If the gnoll looks like it out of the fight, Lucan strips it of any other weapons it may have. Then he urges it to its feet with the point of his kama.

Slipping around behind it, Lucan gives it a shove back in the direction they came from.

"Move it. Try something and I will slit your throat."


----------



## Sado (May 12, 2005)

*Gove OOC*

_Did I read something wrong?  I thought all the gnolls were caught in the web except for the one Goven and Lucan were chasing._


----------



## silentspace (May 12, 2005)

Gnoll 1 is down, unconscious and bleeding. All other gnolls are caught in the web. The gnolls in the web all dropped their weapons as a result of Zook's tactics. Two of the gnolls in the web look like they've just gotten free enough to start moving (see Web description), though they haven't yet taken any actions, such as trying to pick up their weapons.

The notes in parenthesis are just identifiers, feel free to ignore them.


----------



## Someone (May 12, 2005)

Dunathar stands ready, unsure if the gnolls are going to live or die (and frankly, he doesn´t care too much) but prepared to react at any treachery from them.


----------



## Manzanita (May 12, 2005)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

Seeing Zook's determination, Manzanita relents.  Instead of continuing to shoot, she aims her bow at one of the moving gnolls.  "Hold still or I shoot!" she shouts.


----------



## Sado (May 13, 2005)

*Goven*

Goven looks back to see how his companions are faring with the rest of the gnolls.  If they seem to be in control, he helps Lucan bring the leader back to the others.  If they get into trouble, he will leave the gnoll leader with Lucan and run to aid them.


----------



## silentspace (May 19, 2005)

The gnolls, looking fearful and uncertain, cease their struggles. As the webs disperse, most of the gnolls stay put, and allow themselves to be captured. Zook stabilizes the wounded gnoll as well.

These gnolls are big, a special forces team. Their cloaks seem specially made to help camouflage them in the forest. In addition to their weapons and armor, the leader had two small gems and 40 gp on him.

Soon they are all tied securely.


----------



## Manzanita (May 19, 2005)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

Manzanita crosses her arms in front of her.  "Now, Zook.  What do you propose to do?"  She speaks to the gnome in orcish.  "They are too many to release without endangering ourselves.  I don't know the local gnomes will want to keep them.  We need to send word back to their masters somehow that what they seek here can never be found.  And we need to get moving, as the hobgoblins could be here any minute."


----------



## Someone (May 20, 2005)

"That´s the gnomes the ones that should decide it, don´t you think" says Dunathar aloud. and then whispers to the elf: "The gnomes were upset by the fact we had to kill the orcs. I´d finish them right now, but let them be the ones that have to deal with that decision, reality may put a dent in his fairy way of seeing life."

"Now, let´s think on our hobgoblin problem" adds finally, putting hiw weapons in the belt and picking again the crossbow.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 20, 2005)

*Zook looks at Manzanita and arches one eyebrow.*

"Well, there are many things we can do.  We can try to extract a promise from them to do no harm, which they'll probably break.  We could bury them up to their necks next to an anthill.  We could strip them of their weapons and armor, hobble their hands and feet, and leave them tied to a tree until we get back.  I personally think they value their lives and may listen to reason, provided that reason is liberally salted with death threats," Zook says dryly.


----------



## doghead (May 20, 2005)

*Lucan, male human pit fighter.*

Lucan dumps the unconscious form of the gnoll leader unto the ground near, but out of reach of the others. Lucan strips away the creature's loose items, tossing them into a pile a little way aways. Then he rolls the gnoll onto it's face and binds its hands behind his back.

Lucan heads over to where Manzanita and Zook are. After listening to their discussion for a moment he says, "We could tell them that these lands are now the domain of some imaginary bandit king; _The Lord of the Forest_ or some such pompous nonsense. Send a message back to whoever sent them that any may pass through who submit to the bandit king's authority, but any who enter and do not, will be hunted down and slaughtered. The return of the soldiers is a message, the Lord of the Forest bears Goroka no ill wiil, but will brook no infringment of his authority.

"Its thin, perhaps, but substancial enough I think to explain our presence here. At least be a plausible possibility," he concludes with a shrug.

As Lucan speaks he keeps an eye on the captured gnolls to ensure that they do not try anything.

ooc: if Zook and Manzanita are not out of earshot of the gnolls, Lucan will lead them away til they are before making his suggestion.


----------



## Sado (May 20, 2005)

*Goven*

Goven listens with a look of discontent on his face, unhappy at letting an enemy live, but not willing to go agains tthe party yet.

To the others, "Whatever we're going to do with them, we'd best be quick about it," he says, trying to hide the derision in his voice.  "The longer we sit and babble about it, the closer our other enemies get.

"Alba, do you have any place where you can hold these...prisoners?" he asks.


----------



## silentspace (May 21, 2005)

The forest gnomes have no where they feel comfortable keeping the prisoners in their underground lair. However, the forest itself has plenty of out-of-the-way locations to stash them - areas of thick undergrowth, gullies, boulders, etc.


----------



## Manzanita (May 23, 2005)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

Manzanita nods thoughtfully at Lucan.  "Your idea is as good a one as we've heard.  We, as servents of The Lord of the Forest, will releave the gnolls of their weapons and armor and release them.  We should kill their leader, and one other, to show our seriousness.  They only respect power, and will to use it."


----------



## doghead (May 24, 2005)

*Lucan, male human pit fighter.*

Lucan nods in acknowledgement of Manzanita's decision.

"Although I am capable enough at recognising it, I am not good at words of deception. Perhaps another should handle that part.

"You have already shot (and killed?) one gnoll, Manzanita. And their leader," Lucan indicates the prone fight with a tilt of the head, "won't be doing much more unless he is helped. So if we are going to do this, lets do it now.

"Unless you need me for anything else, I will keep a watch for the hobgoblins."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 24, 2005)

*Zook presses his lips together at the mention of the unncessary slaughter.*

"We have already killed some of their number.  This shows our seriousness.  Letting them into the woods with no supplies should be punishment enough," Zook points out.


----------



## Someone (May 24, 2005)

"Whatever" says Dunathar. "If the gnomes say they can handle them, let´s give them an opportunity. What we should we doing now is looking for hobgoblins."


----------



## Sado (May 24, 2005)

*Goven*

"Our purpose is not to 'punish' them or to make any point," Goven offers.  "It is to protect the interests of Carodan and Shillen.  Letting them go jeopardizes that purpose."


----------



## Manzanita (May 25, 2005)

Manzanita turn to Alba.  "You say they could be stashed in the woods.  Are you able to keep them there indefinitely?  Or are you saying we could tie them up somewhere ourselves?  Either way, we have to do something with them.  Either let them go or kill them.  If we let them go we will meet them again someday, weapons in hand.  Or they will kill others in Shillen.  No.  We must kill them.  Only let one escape, to send a message about the bandit king here back to their masters."


----------



## silentspace (Jun 1, 2005)

The gnolls remain tied up as the party discusses their fate out of earshot.  The gnomes seem alarmed at the talk of killing, though they admit it is too late to drive them off now.  They are extremely uncomfortable keeping the gnolls tied up in the forest as prisoners 'indefinitely', but seem willing to hold onto them for a short while.

OOC: so...
- 1 vote for killing them
- 1 vote for driving them off with threats
- 1 vote for either driving them off with a bluff or killing them
- 1 vote for giving them to the gnomes and forgetting about them
- 1 undecided


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2005)

"Come come, let's just threaten them and drive them off.  That's close enough to the original plan and then we can get going.  However, someone else better do the imitation.  I'll help with what effects I can, but generally a gnoll would rather eat me than be scared of me, at least without Garl Glittergold's helping aid," Zook says definitively.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 4, 2005)

*Manzanita*

"No, we'll kill them.  Zook, you go with the gnomes to keep an eye out for hobgoblins.  Goven & I will kill all of them except one.  Let's go"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2005)

"Bloody hell Manzanita!  Killing bound prisoners is what the _gnolls_ would do!  That's why I tricked them into surrendering so we could enact our plan to turn them against each other!  Killing them might be the easy way out, but no one said being _good_ was easy!" Zook says furiously, standing in front of Manzanita, anger flashing in his eyes.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 4, 2005)

*Manzanita*

"If you can make them fight the hobgoblins, then do it.  Otherwise, they must die."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2005)

*Zook presses his lips together and walks up to the gnoll captives.*

"I have an offer for you, one that you must decide now.  If you are willing to fight hobgoblins alongside us, attacking only the hobgoblins, and not betraying us, then you may live.  Otherwise Manzanita will kill you right now.  You live or die by your own choices.  Fight the hobgoblins, or you will die," Zook says carefully to the gnolls.  He tries to seem sympathetic to them, pointing out Manzanita's anger.

OOC - Diplomacy +4, Bluff +10, and/or Intimidate +4.


----------



## doghead (Jun 4, 2005)

*Lucan, male human pit fighter.*

Lucan grins at the sight of the diminuative Zook give stick to Manzanita. Lucan has seen enough pointless killing in his day. But if letting them go just means them coming back later to try and kill him again then ... well, lets just say that Lucan wouldn't call killing them now pointless.

But if there is a way to benefit from not killing them ...

Zook stalks off and puts his offer to the gnolls. Now that, Lucan didn't expect. The logic of Zook's approach brings a frown to Lucan's face. Its not alright to kill them, but it is alright to put them in a position to be killed by others. _They have a weapon in hand, they live or die by their own ability._ That line of reasoning is one Lucan is all to familier with.

Lucan also wonders how Zook intends to insure that the gnolls do not simply turn on the party as soon as the battle is engaged. And what in intends to do afterwards, as if anything will have changed. Zook has not, Lucan decides, made anything any easier.

Lucan steps over to the gnolls. He adopts the insolant swagger that served him so well in the areas.

"Although, just in case its not clear. When Zook says fight _alongside us_, he means that loosely. You will, more properly speaking, be _in front of us_, where we can see you. Try anything, and you will be cut down where you stand. But serve the Lord of the Forest well, and, for your efforts, you will be spared to take a message back to whoever sent you.

"Never let is said the Lord of the Forest is not a generous man."

The words of Lucan's old master roll off his tongue without being bidden. Lucan never hated his master more than when he used to say that. It was his master's favourite way of indicating that the consequences of failure would be ... unpleasant.


----------



## Someone (Jun 4, 2005)

Dunathar shakes his head and spits on the floor, but says nothing.


----------



## Sado (Jun 4, 2005)

*Goven*

"Just a moment!" Goven exclaims.  "I'll not turn this lot loose! You've not thought this through, Zook!

"First of all, we don't know anything about why they are here, who they are working for.  Their purpose could be opposed to the welfare of Shillen.

"And suppose they agree to your terms?," he continues.  'Suppose they fight beside us?  What then? They go on their merry way?  Do you think they will surrender themselves to us once the fight is over?

"Finish them now and be done with it!" he urges.  "If you've not got the stomach for it, go stand watch for the hobgoblins!"


----------



## silentspace (Jun 5, 2005)

The gnolls listen to Zook's proposal, and look at each other, as if uncertain what to do. Several look at their unconscious leader.

Lucan steps forward with his swagger and addresses the gnolls also. The gnolls now look towards Lucan, seemingly still undecided as to what to do.

As Goven steps forward with his threatening tone and demeaner, a low growl rises from a couple of the gnolls. Though tied securely and virtually helpless, they still have some fighting spirit left in them.

Standing their watching the gnolls, the group is once again impressed by them. They are clearly much tougher than your average gnolls. Studying them, a thought forms in your minds. Is it possible that the gnolls don't understand your language? Thinking back, could it be they haven't understood a word that was said to them, but surrendered to Zook because of the voices behind them and the rope in his hands?  

After some testing, you discover that the gnolls don't understand any of your languages. Manzanita steps forward and tries a few words in Gnoll, which they understand. Without magical aid, Manzanita is the only one who can communicate with the gnolls.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 5, 2005)

*Zook ignores Goven's words out of a desire to not strangle him out of pique.  However, when it's determined than Manzanita is the only one that can talk to the gnolls, Zook's heart sinks.*

"Manzanita, would you do me a great favor and convey our offer to the gnolls?" he says finally and politely.


----------



## doghead (Jun 6, 2005)

*Lucan, male human pit fighter*

Lucan sighs as Govan promptly sinks any chance they had of engaging in a little misdirection. Lucan wonders what the gnolls are making of all this. They are tough, he'll give them that. They haven't said a word since being captured. Not one of them has broken ranks. Not one of them has tried to talk their way out of this ...

Lucan begins to laugh as realisation dawns on him. It obviously occurs to some of the others around the same time it would seem.

"So we get a second chance maybe." Lucan rumbles. "Although don't assume that they understood nothing, I think.

"We can not agree on the approach it seems. So we decide who makes the final decision, and agree to accept that. It might not go down well, but it is neccessary. We are not going to get very far if can not work together.

"And perhaps we should find out a little more about our friends the gnolls here. Who sent them and why.

"But whatever we do, we had better be quick. While we are stumbling around and tripping over ourselves here, the hobgoblins are moving."


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 6, 2005)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

Manzanita makes no indication of her intentions to the others.  "Goven, Lucan, come with me and cover me if it gets ugly, please."  She turns, drawing her sword and striding over to the captives.

She glowers at the for a moment, eyeing them and seeing which one meets her eyes most.  This one, the one she judges to the be the most defiant, she approaches.  As she speaks, she slowly raises her sword to its throat.

In gnoll:  [sblock]"You have tresspassed this forest without permission from its lord.  The lord of the forest is not forgiving to tresspassers.  He bids us to teach you this."[/sblock]

With this, Manzanita thrusts the point of her blade into the gnoll's throat.  
OOC:  Coup de grace attempt

Whether or not the gnoll dies, assuming no party member of gnoll takes action, she continues speaking.

In gnoll:  [sblock]"The rest of you have a choice.  Are you willing to bargain?"[/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 6, 2005)

"No!" Zook cries, and grabs onto Manzanita's sword-arm.  "How could you do that?  We don't need to kill them to prove who's stronger!  This isn't survival, or helping keep others safe, this is just slaughter!  We were brought here to _help_, not to just _kill_ everything in our path!"

Zook's eyes are wet, and he looks terribly distraught over Manzanita's actions.  He makes a careful sign of blessing over the gnoll, and murmurs in Common, "May your soul be sped onward to the halls of your god."


----------



## doghead (Jun 6, 2005)

*Lucan, male human pit fighter.*

Lucan scoops up the diminuative Zook as gently as possible.

Turning, he steps away from Manzanita before returning Zook to his feet. Lucan however, keeps himself between Zook and Manzanita. The burly fighter watches Zook silently for a moment.

Lucan, a slave since he was seven and a pit fighter before he could even be called a grown man, wonders what it is like to be able to feel compassion for others so easily. Lucan is not a cruel man, but the life he has lead has lead him to seek self sufficieny of spirit; to need nothing from others and to expect nothing. Lucan wonders what type of person he would have become if he had grown up in a place where he was free to have done so. He wonders if the stoicism that he has refined over the years is not a form of deadness. But he did survive when so many else did not. And try as he might, he cannot imagine having done so without buried his feelings very, very deep.

Lucan searches for something to say that would be helpful. He can't find anything that doesn't sound trite.

_What cannot be changed must be endured._ Lucan was told that by an old slave after the young boy had been beating once again for ... well, for one hopeless act of defiance or another. And the boy, battered and bloody, had chosen to accept the advice. And life had become more tolerable as a result, the beatings less frequent, and the meals more so. He had taken that attitude with him into the arena, and it had served him well there too, allowing him to conserve precious energy for the challenge of staying alive.

Had there ever been another choice? Up til now Lucan had never even considered the possibility.


----------



## Someone (Jun 6, 2005)

_"I´m starting to think the damned web thing was a bad idea"_ thinks Dunathar. _"Why the elf couldn´t throw a fireball or something?"_

"Look" says the dwarf suddendly. "I don´t know how things are done in gnomeland, but if I tell in the mine..." Dunathar make a pause.

"Er, if I tell in the mine we left them alive, let alone made them our buddies, they would roll on the floor laughing. See, I don´t care too much if I live or die, I´m going to be far away when they return with all the tribe, but for Moradin´s beard we have to kill some hobgoblins."


----------



## Sado (Jun 6, 2005)

*Goven*

Goven follows Manzanita to the gnolls, not certain what she has in mind.  When he sees her plunge her sword into the gnoll, he is relieved, both that their enemy is being sealt with and that he doesn't have to continue debating it.

Hearing Zook's outburst, he shakes his head at the gnome's naivete.  As Lucan keeps him from interfering, Goven keeps most of his attention focused on the gnolls, axe ready, in case they get out of control.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 6, 2005)

Zook was shaking with a combination of barely-surpressed fury and shame.  How _dare_ they count him a child amongst adults?  Battles _could_ be won with words and not violence, had he not proved that over and over to free his siblings from the authorities when they were caught steeling bread and gold?  The gnome looked about ready to explode.

"How _dare_ you!" he cried finally.  "How _dare_ you count me as a child!  I was not wanting the gnolls as _friends_, I was wanting the _prisoners_ to be _useful!_  Just because I would not want to kill _bound and helpless_ foes you count my word as less than spit in the wind!  This is cruel and evil work you do, and you bring down your own natures and souls by doing it!  No greater good could be worth the death of a helpless foe!  I will not take part in this quest with you any further!" Zook cries.  He digs into his backpack and takes out the four healing potions the Warden gave him and puts them on the ground.  Then he turns on his heel and leaves without a backward glance.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 6, 2005)

*Manzanita*

Manzanita turns as Zook stomps off.  "Please wait until I am done before passing judgement."

She turns back to the gnolls, waiting for an answer to her question.


----------



## doghead (Jun 7, 2005)

*Lucan, male human pit fighter.*

Lucan rock back on his heals at the force of Zook's fury. For a moment he is too surprised to act. Eventually Lucan gather his wits and strides after Zook. It doesn't take the warrior long to catch up*.

"Zook. Manzanita is right. Wait and see what she has in mind before making any decision.

"Please," he adds gruffly, unsuccessfully trying to hide his awkwardness. Its obviously not a word he has much experience using.

ooc: * Spd 40 ft.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 7, 2005)

"Oh?  Will you listen to me now?  You listened to me before, you listened to my suggestion to keep our enemies occupied with each other.  And _now_ that we have some, you would rather _slaughter them all_ then consider another path?" Zook says with ill-grace.  He does stop, however, and turn around, arms crossed across his chest and pain in his face.  His eyes flick to Lucan slightly, then back to Manzanita.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 7, 2005)

Meanwhile, back with the gnolls, Goven and Dunathar watch as the blood stops spurting from the gnoll's neck, and it lies still, eyes wide open gazing up at the sky.

The commotion between the gnome and the other party members seems to throw the gnolls for a loop. Interrupting the group, a loud dog voice barks out.

In Gnoll: 



Spoiler



"Bargain? Yes, we will bargain."


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 8, 2005)

*Manzanita*

in gnoll [sblock]"Yes.  You will bargain."[/sblock]

Manzanita approaches the one who spoke.  In gnoll:  [sblock]"Why are you here?  Who do you work for?"[/sblock]


----------



## silentspace (Jun 11, 2005)

The gnoll looks at Manzanita and his unconscious leader for a moment, looking like he is weighing his options. Then he answers Manzanita. 

In gnoll:



Spoiler



"We are scouts for the Empire of Goruka. We did not know this forest was held by a lord. We do not seek to conquer this forest, but it would be wise for the lord of the forest to ally with Goruka. We have many allies in these wild lands. Perhaps your warriors would join Goruka's, just as we have done.

"We should join forces. If you help us, you will be rewarded by Lord-General Nazdin of Goruka. He seeks something in these forests, an ancient keep called Linace Keep. He is determined to find it. He has already given the task of scouting these forests to another group, but they have not been effective. So he has sent us. And if we do not return, he will send others. If you kill us, he will only send another group here. Maybe a larger group, or a larger military force.

"Will the lord of the forest join with us? We can take an emissary, or a message back with us to Lord-General Nazdin, I am sure he will welcome another ally in these lands."


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 13, 2005)

*Manzanita*

Manzanita throws back her head and laughs.  [sblock]"Your Lord Nazdin is a fool.  Linace keep is a ruin, and holds nothing of value.  Our lord has excavated it thoroughly.  However, our lord does have many powerful items, and might consider a friendly relationship with your lord."[/sblock]

Manzanita points to the one who has been speaking.  [/sblock]"You will return to your lord.  Inform him that these woods are under the control of the Lord of the Forest.  If he would like to search what remains of the keep, he should send appropriate gifts to our lord, and negotiations can commence from there."[/sblock]

[sblock]"Now.  Who were the other group your lord had sent?  Was it the orcs?  or the hobgoblins?"[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Jun 13, 2005)

*Lucan, male human pit fighter*

Lucan keeps one eye on Zook, and one on the surrounding area. Eventually he turns to Zook.

"I don't like the idea that there are hobgoblins still running around unaccounted for. I think you and I should see if Alba knows where the hobgoblins are. Then we can find a place to watch out for them."

Lucan turns and heads over to Alba and puts his question to the gnome*.

ooc * Alba does speak common, right. I can't remember.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 14, 2005)

The gnoll seems to glare at Manzanita for a moment, then growls a reply.

[sblock]"We will send the message as you ask.  The other one tasked to find the keep was a human, who said he sent hobgoblins. But he is dead now, and no one sent a report back to the Lord-General. That is why he sent us. Have you seen hobgoblins here, or orcs?"[/sblock]

Is Manzanita translating for everyone? Should I stop with the spoiler blocks?

* * *

The gnome replies to Lucan "Our last report was that they were heading this way, and should be here soon. Sorry that is all we know for now."


----------



## Sado (Jun 14, 2005)

*Goven*

Goven looks around nervously as Lucan walks off.  "What are they saying, Manzanita?" he asks.  "Whatever it is, we'd best settle it soon."  

He tightens his grip on his axe.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 14, 2005)

*Manzanita*

Manzanita scowls at the gnoll, but lowers her sword.  Then she abruptly turns her back and takes a few steps back to converse quietly with the others.  

"The gnolls claim to have been sent by General Nazdin of Goruka.  He says another was instructed before them with this same task, to find and investigate Linace Keep.  He says they will keep coming.  The other man had sent hobgoblins.  So I fear the gnolls and hobgoblins are allies.  It would not be wise to put arms in the hands of these gnolls.  Let's keep them bound until after we deal with the hobgoblins.  I told them we worked for the Lord of the Forest and that we would send one back to inform their lord that if he wanted to explore this forest, he should return with gifts for our lord."


----------



## Someone (Jun 14, 2005)

"I don´t think the Gorukans will swallow that" says Dunathar. "But leave them tied if that makes everyone happy; after all, it´s only a matter of time the keep is discovered whatever we do. We should have done what I said in the first place."

"Anyway, it´s time to go for those ´bgoblins."


----------



## silentspace (Jun 14, 2005)

Goven notes some small birds fly past the party. He senses, more than sees or hears, the approach of something...


----------



## Sado (Jun 15, 2005)

*Goven*

"Ssss," Goven hisses to the others, trying to look nonchalant.  "Ready yourselves!"

He pauses, focusing all his concentration on detecting any sounds of whatever he...feels...is nearly upon them.  Raising his shield, he turns slowly, almost casually, to survey the forest around them, axe in hand ready to strike.

"Watch them," he tells Manzanita, indicating the gnolls.


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 15, 2005)

*Manzanita*

Manzanita scowls.  "My best spell is spent.  I have no wish to meet these warg-riders now."

She turns to Alba.  "Get these gnolls out of here.  Let's hide them in the forest.  Lead."

Assuming the gnomes will help, Manzanita commands the gnolls to remain silent.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 15, 2005)

"Damn," Zook says, anger warring with anticipation of battle.  He grasps his morningstar tightly, his lips white and eyes tight.


----------



## Someone (Jun 15, 2005)

Dunathar´s instincts kick in and he looks for a good hiding spot, holding his loaded crossbow (Hide +9) without saying a word.

_"We lost too much time. Damned gnome good-doers, I hope I don´t meet a paladin ever"_ thinks.


----------



## doghead (Jun 15, 2005)

*Lucan, male human pit fighter.*

Lucan pulls his spiked chain, but remains still until he gets some indication of the direction of the threat.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 20, 2005)

Goven turns casually, axe in hand...

Manzanita scowls and ushers the gnolls deeper into the forest...

Zook grasps his morningstar tightly...

Dunathar ducks low and raises his crossbow...

Lucan pulls out his spiked chain...

Goven spots a distant rustling of vegetation, in the direction the gnolls came from, coming in your general direction along the trail.  About 150 feet away the head of a hobgoblin appears, scanning the area alertly. He turns his head, sweeping the area surrounding the main path. A look of shock crosses his face as he sees three armed men off the side of the path, two humans and a gnome...

_Initiative_
Manzanita
Lucan
Dunathar
Goven
Zook
Hobgoblin


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 20, 2005)

*Manzanita Sparrow*

Manzanita speaks firmly to the gnolls.  [sblock]Drop to your stomachs.  No noise.  Don't get up.  I will kill anyone who does."[/sblock]

As she speaks, she switches from her sword to her bow.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 20, 2005)

Zook's face is grim as he grips his mace in one hand.  With the other he pulls up his crossbow, sights carefully, and fires at the hobgoblin.


----------



## Someone (Jun 20, 2005)

_"They are still too far away"_ thinks Dunathar. _"I hope they let the hobgoblins come and don´t run foolishly to them"_

He hopes it´s the entire warband, and not a lone scout. "but anyway, if he runs I wouldn be able to catch him" reasons, so he stays hidden.

[ooc: Actions: keep hidden and ready an action to shoot whatever hobgoblin that comes within 30 feet.]


----------



## Sado (Jun 20, 2005)

*Goven*

Goven's actions depend on what the hobgoblin does:

If the hobgoblin approaches normally, Goven will stand ready and wait to see what he does.

If he charges or moves to attack, Goven will move to the front to shield his companions with ranged weapons.

If the hobgoblin retreats or looks away, Goven crouches or crawls into the brush (depending on how high it is) and tries to sneak over toward him to flank or surprise him (+11 hide and move silent).


----------



## silentspace (Jun 27, 2005)

*Manzanita *speaks to the gnolls, who lie on the ground, out of sight.

*Lucan* delays

*Dunathar* readies his crossbow 

*Goven* delays

*Zook*, without hesitation, raises his crossbow and fires at the hobgoblin. His bolt flies wide.

The *hobgoblin* crouches behind a tree out of sight. A moment later you hear the shrill sound of a whistle being blown. In the distance come the sound of large things crashing through the forest towards you.

_Initiative_
Lucan
Goven
Manzanita
Dunathar
Zook
Hobgoblin


----------



## Manzanita (Jun 27, 2005)

*Manzanita*

Manzanita pauses and looks up at the trees.  She will try to locate a tree from which she could perch and fire arrows.  Getting up the tree would be accomplished by her levitation spell.  Preferably the tree would have branches that start high on the trunk, allowing her fairly clear shots down.  If such tree is available, she will move there, and, time premitting, cast her spell.  She could also find a tall coniferous tree, cast her spell, then move up the outside slowly, pulling herself in as she goes, so that she stays w/in arm's reach of the trees branches.  If no trees present themselves, she will simply hide behind something.  A boulder, bush or thick tree trunk.


----------



## Someone (Jun 27, 2005)

ooc: Can Dunathar tell how many thing are there? and how large? If they seem to be a regular hobgoblin patrol mounted on worgs, then Dunathar continues hiding, waiting his opportunity to sneak attacka goblinoid.


----------



## doghead (Jun 27, 2005)

"We can't let them get organised. I'm going to try and cause some confusion."

Lucan surges forwards, closing the distance between himself and the hobgoblin as rapidly as possible. 

ooc: full move (base 40ft.) towards the hobgoblin. Given the terrain I don't think he'll cover it all, but looking to engage next round.
* melee +5 (spiked chain, 2d4+3, 20x2)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 27, 2005)

Zook was disgusted with himself for acting so rashly, but Manzanita's actions had brought him to the breaking point with anger and sadness.  That realization brought an impetus for a blessing from Garl Glittergold, and he prepared to calm the savageness around him.  He just had to wait until they were closer, just a bit closer...

OOC - Zook will cast _calm emotions_, centered in the middle of the battle, once the large whatnots come out of the trees to engage.  He will delay until they appear.  And yes, this means it well affect him and his fellow party members.  This is deliberate.


----------



## Sado (Jun 28, 2005)

*Goven*

Goven crouches in the bushes nearby (hopefully in the path of the oncoming hobgoblins), trying to hide himself (hide +11) and surprise them when they get close.


----------



## Sado (Jul 2, 2005)

(ooc: out of town for the next week, posting may be sporadic)


----------



## silentspace (Jul 5, 2005)

Hurdling over the last shrub, * Lucan *moves past the tree until he gets an unobstructed shot.  Whipping his spiked chain around his elbow, he sends a sharp spike straight into the hobgoblin's chest, unbalancing him.

*Goven * waits.

*Manzanita *finds a good position in the tree, and waits.

*Dunathar *holds his position, waiting.

*Zook *continues to wait.

The *hobgoblin *withdraws, moving away from Lucan and deeper into the forest, towards the sounds of his approaching kin.

The other hobgoblins are just out of sight. They will be upon Lucan in but a moment.

_Initiative_
22 Lucan: 6 damage
20 Goven
14 Manzanita
13 Dunathar
11 Zook
8 Hobgoblin 1: 8 damage


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 5, 2005)

*Manzanita*

Manzanita's goal is to find partial concealment, as well as a solid base in the tree's branches, where she can see below.  From there, she would prepare her long composite bow, and comence firing.  It might take her a couple rounds to get into position.


----------



## doghead (Jul 6, 2005)

*Lucan, male human pit fighter*

Lucan pushes forwards, wordlessly crossing the last of the ground between in leaps and bounds. Ten feet from his attacker, the spiked chain whirls and snakes out from his hands towards the hobgoblin.

ooc: * melee +5 (spiked chain, 2d4+3, 20x2)
An Update.


----------



## silentspace (Jul 11, 2005)

Hurdling over the last shrub, * Lucan *moves past the tree until he gets an unobstructed shot.  Whipping his spiked chain around his elbow, he sends a sharp spike straight into the hobgoblin's chest, unbalancing him.

*Goven * waits.

*Manzanita *finds a good position in the tree, and waits.

*Dunathar *holds his position, waiting.

*Zook *continues to wait.

The *hobgoblin *withdraws, moving away from Lucan and deeper into the forest, towards the sounds of his approaching kin.

The other hobgoblins are just out of sight. They will be upon Lucan in but a moment.

_Initiative_
22 Lucan: 6 damage
20 Goven
14 Manzanita
13 Dunathar
11 Zook
8 Hobgoblin 1: 8 damage


OOC: Oops! I edited my last post accidentally. Sorry!


----------



## Someone (Jul 12, 2005)

[ooc: Seems I missed the last battle post. Sorry.

Anyway, this seems one of those "Are you SURE do you want to do that?" situations. But Dunathar certainly is slower than worgs, so...]

_Lucan, idiot, you´ll get yourself killed..._ thinks Dunathar, still waiting in ambush. "Come back!" shouts, hoping Lucan hears it but doesn´t give his position to the coming hobgoblins.


----------



## Sado (Jul 13, 2005)

*Goven*

Seeing that Lucan may soon be in trouble, Goven breaks cover and rushes to join him, axe ready.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 13, 2005)

"Lucan!  Come back!" shouts Manzanita


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 16, 2005)

Zook will advance a bit, trying to get both the enemies and his party in the range of his spell of calm...


----------



## silentspace (Jul 16, 2005)

* Lucan *(autopilot) hears Manzanita and Dunathar shout, and turns and rushes back the way he came.  Hurdling over the underbrush, he makes it 30 feet of where he last saw the others.

*Goven*, breaks cover and rushes to Lucan's aide. Axe in hand, he closes the 30 feet and stands by his ally's side.

Another *hobgoblin* appears, riding a massive worg.  Wearing similar gear to the first one, he carries a bow in one hand and reins to a second worg in the other.  He rides up to the retreating hobgoblin and drops drops the reins to the second worg.  It's a good shot, but the hobgoblin is too far away. The arrow passes a few feet to the side of Goven. 

*Manzanita,* after shouting "Lucan! Come back!", fires an arrow from the concealment of the tree, aiming for the first, injured hobgoblin. Her arrow misses.

*Dunathar *moves forward slightly, staying hidden, getting in a better position for a ranged sneak attack.

*Zook *advances a bit, readying his spell.

The wounded *hobgoblin *grabs the reins of his worg and mounts it, riding towards the party again, bow drawn.

Three more hobgoblins appear, mounted on worgs. The first *hobgoblin * looks like the other two. With bow in hand, he advances and fires. His arrow crosses the distance and strikes Goven in the chest.  

The next *hobgoblin * wears no armor, and carries a morningstar in his hand. He rides forward, but not as far as the others.

The last *hobgoblin * is a female, wearing heavy armor.  She rides forward, putting her bow away and drawing a longsword.

Manzanita has seen the female hobgoblin before, during the ambush on Glendrake's caravan. She was hanging back in the distance, with a few other hobgoblins, maybe the ones riding with her now.  Yes, the unarmored one might have been there too. Khelan was the female's name, Darien had said, and Rathog was her sorcerous lieutenant.  They were survivors of Darien's raid of the Night Swarm Clan. Based on the priest of Hextor's journals, they were now part of Inyek's Red Claw Clan. She now had a red claw emblazoned on her black tabard.

_Initiative_
22 Lucan: 6 damage
20 Goven: 8 damage
20 Hobgoblin 2: 150 feet from Lucan and Goven
14 Manzanita
13 Dunathar
11 Zook
8 Hobgoblin 1: 8 damage, 110 feet from Lucan and Goven
6 Hobgoblin 3: 130 feet from Lucan and Goven
5 Rathog: 150 feet from Lucan and Goven
3 Khelan: 80 feet from Lucan and Goven


----------



## silentspace (Jul 16, 2005)

OOC: While Khelan was advancing, there was a point where Zook could have hit all 5 hobgoblins at range with his calm emotions spell... is that what Zook would have done?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 16, 2005)

OOC - Yup yup.


----------



## silentspace (Jul 16, 2005)

*Zook *utters an incantation, the words seeming strangely soothing and calming.  The first three hobgoblins lower their bows. Rathog, who looked as if he was about to cast a spell, lowers his hand. But Khelan charges forward, her longsword raised high.

_Initiative_
22 Lucan: 6 damage
20 Goven: 8 damage
20 Hobgoblin 2: 150 feet from Lucan and Goven, calm emotions round 1
14 Manzanita
13 Dunathar
8 Hobgoblin 1: 8 damage, 110 feet from Lucan and Goven, calm emotions round 1
6 Hobgoblin 3: 130 feet from Lucan and Goven, calm emotions round 1
5 Rathog: 150 feet from Lucan and Goven, calm emotions round 1
3 Zook
3 Khelan: 80 feet from Lucan and Goven


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 16, 2005)

*Manzanita*

Manzanita, vaguely familiar with the spell, will aim her bow at Khelan and fire.

_OOC:  +5 1d8_


----------



## Someone (Jul 17, 2005)

Seems that, from his current position, Dunathar isn´t going to be able to land a good shot. He shoots at Khellan, then drops the crossbow and advances while drawing his weapons.


----------



## Sado (Jul 17, 2005)

*Goven*

Goven turns to Lucan.  "Let's take her from both sides," he suggests, indicating the female hobgoblin.  "Wait for her charge then flank her."


----------



## silentspace (Jul 19, 2005)

Lucan and Goven ready their weapons against Khelan's advance...

Manzanita fires another shot from the cover of the trees above. Its a good shot, one that would have downed many a warrior. But Khelan dodges it with unnatural reflexes.  The formidable hobgoblin leader seems barely scratched.

Dunathar, impatient to strike, almost abandons his concealment. But he sees Lucan and Goven standing their ground, drawing the hobgoblin towards them. The dwarf readies his attack also.


_Initiative_
22 Lucan: 6 damage, readied attack
20 Goven: 8 damage, readied attack
20 Hobgoblin 2: 150 feet from Lucan and Goven, calm emotions round 1
14 Manzanita: in tree
13 Dunathar: readied attack
8 Hobgoblin 1: 8 damage, 110 feet from Lucan and Goven, calm emotions round 1
6 Hobgoblin 3: 130 feet from Lucan and Goven, calm emotions round 1
5 Rathog: 150 feet from Lucan and Goven, calm emotions round 1
_-- action paused --_
3 Zook
3 Khelan: 7 damage, 80 feet from Lucan and Goven

As she gets closer, Khelan looks very, very tough. While not that big or strong, she is clearly a very capable warrior.  Her longsword almost seems to gleam unnaturally.  Her large worg is terrifying.


----------



## silentspace (Jul 21, 2005)

*Zook* (autopilot) remains behind the two warriors and readies a spell...

*Khelan*, without even looking behind her, waves her sword in the air and yells "GRAKT!" (Manzanita recognizes this as a version of 'Charge')  Khelan's worg leaps over the underbrush, closing the gap in frightening speed.

*Lucan * stands ready, his spiked chain whirling. As the hobgoblin and worg leap towards him, he lashes out with his chain, but the hobgoblin ducks. Then, just before Khelan closes within range to swing, Lucan slides to the side and whips his chain at the charging hobgoblin again, but misses.

*Goven* leaps to the opposite side of Lucan, flanking the fierce hobgoblin. His axe swings around at her from behind, and connects.

*Dunathar *rises out from behind a fallen tree and fires his crossbow, but misses.

*Khelan* stops her worg awkwardly, her charge ruined by the sidestepping humans.

*Manzanita *aims her bow down at the mounted hobgoblin, but her arrow misses.

*Zook *(autopilot) raises his tiny arms up in what would be a frightening gesture, were the gnome a bigger and scarier foe, and then shouts out "Boo!" His whole demeaner seems to change, and his voice takes on a menacing aspect that was not there before.  Khelan's eyes meet Zook's for a moment, but only a moment.

_Initiative_
20 Hobgoblin 2: 150 feet from Lucan and Goven, Zook's calm emotions round 2
14 Manzanita: in tree
8 Hobgoblin 1: 8 damage, 110 feet from Lucan and Goven, Zook's calm emotions round 2
6 Hobgoblin 3: 130 feet from Lucan and Goven, Zook's calm emotions round 2
5 Rathog: 150 feet from Lucan and Goven, Zook's calm emotions round 2
3 Zook
_-- action paused --_
3 Lucan: 6 damage
3 Goven: 8 damage
3 Dunathar:
3 Khelan: 14 damage


Lucan: AoO 10+5 misses, atk 10+5 misses
Goven: 17+6 hits, damage 4+3
Sado, please list common attacks and damage in your character sheet
Dunathar: 4+7 misses
Manzanita: 1+4 misses
Zook casts cause fear
Lucan and Goven flank Khelan


----------



## Someone (Jul 21, 2005)

Dunathar advances as fast as he can, wielding his trusted shortsword and the mace he´s just adquired.

[ooc: move looking for a flanking position to attack Khelan the next round, or in this one (with the mace) if he manages to arrive using only a move action]


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 22, 2005)

*Manzanita*

Manzanita keeps a bead on the hobgoblin leader.  She is reluctant to shoot into the swirling melee where three of her friends are engaging, and she knows better than to shoot one who's been calmed.  If a warg or clear shot can be made, she will take it.  Until then, she delays.


----------



## Sado (Jul 25, 2005)

*Goven*

Goven recovers and prepares to strike at the hobgoblin again with his axe.

"The legs!" he yells to Lucan. "Sweep the legs with your chain!"



			
				silentspace said:
			
		

> Sado, please list common attacks and damage in your character sheet




_(OOC- ?? What do you mean by common attacks? And do you want me to change the character sheet in the RG as I take damage?  I've just been doing that on my sheet at home, but I can start doing that if you want)._


----------



## silentspace (Jul 26, 2005)

*Lucan *(autopilot) hears Goven's shout.  He looks at the worg, as big as a horse, then up at Khelan, and a grin spreads across his face.  Whipping his chain out, Lucan spins an end around Khelan's arm and shoulder. The spikes link wrap around her and link together, and the warrior from Oludan pulls. Khelan pulls back, moving her worg about to counter Lucan's pull, but the human has the leverage. Khelan crashes to the ground.

*Goven* finds himself on the other side of the worg from Khelan. Not wanting to miss this opportunity, the ranger dashes around the worg ready to deal a lethal blow to Khelan with his axe. The big worg snaps at him, but it misses, still disoriented from it's rider's fall. Not looking back, Goven makes a powerful swing. The axe bites into the hobgoblin's shoulder, though she manages to roll away and avoid most of the blow.

*Dunathar* slips nimbly through the underbrush, taking the flanking opportunity that Goven gave him.  The dwarf smashes the new-found mace across Khelan's skull, injuring her greatly.

*Khelan*, badly wounded, tries to regain her feet, reaching for her worg.  But Lucan's chain, Goven's axe, and Dunathar's mace all connect. Khelan's body falls to the ground in a bloody heap.

*Khelan's worg* lets out a fierce howl and backs away from the three. Once a safe distance away, it turns its head and growls at the other worgs, who answer back with more growls.

The worgs start to move away.  One of the worgs retreats into the woods, though you can still hear his growls.  The hobgoblins, still calm, look somberly at Khelan's body as their worgs start to ride off.

_Initiative_
20 Hobgoblin 2: retreated into the woods. Zook's calm emotions round 2
-- action paused --
14 Manzanita: in tree
8 Hobgoblin 1: 8 damage, 110 feet from Lucan and Goven, Zook's calm emotions round 2
6 Hobgoblin 3: 130 feet from Lucan and Goven, Zook's calm emotions round 2
5 Rathog: 150 feet from Lucan and Goven, Zook's calm emotions round 2
3 Zook
3 Lucan: 6 damage
3 Goven: 8 damage
3 Dunathar:
3 Khelan: dead

Lucan: trips Khelan, Khelan takes 5 from the fall.
Goven: hits for 9
Dunathar: hits for 5 + 11 sneak attack!  The mace is a +1 mace (and maybe more)


----------



## Someone (Jul 26, 2005)

"Bring a dwarf if you want to kill a hobgobo" says Dunathar, proud of himself. "Good teamwork, we´re lucky we didn´t took enemies this time."

Saying that, he starts searching Khelan´s body.


----------



## Sado (Jul 27, 2005)

*Goven*

"Good work, friends," Goven says.  "Now what do we do about the others?  They won't just stand there for long."

He eyes the hobgoblins nervously.

_OOC-My attacks:
Melee Atk: +6 (1d8/x3/S, MW Battle Axe) 
Melee Atk: +5 (1d6/x3/S, Hand Axe)
Melee Atk: +5 (1d4/18-20,x2/S, Kukri)
Melee Atk: +5 (1d4/19-20,x2/P,S, Dagger)
Ranged Atk: +6 (1d8/x3/P, Longbow)_


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 31, 2005)

*Manzanita*

Manzanita moves her bow to aim at another hobgoblin.  She doesn't want to retreat and leave the bound gnolls, but nor does she wish to fight these warg-mounted soldiers.  She hopes they decide to leave.


----------



## silentspace (Aug 6, 2005)

Goven eyes the hobgoblins warily. They seem sad, confused, and disjointed. They continue to withdraw, moving further and further away, slipping into the concealment of the forest. The hobgoblin Rathog is the last to go. He pauses, staring at you for a menacingly for a moment.  "You have defeated us, for now,"  he says, before turning to join the others.

Goven remains alert as he listens to them retreating through the woods.

"I've never seen worgs that size before," a delicate female voice says, as a tiny fey creature appears out of nowhere. With golden hair and pale skin, the slender female curtseys in mid-air, then spins around with a playful flourish, her diaphanous robes spinning. YOu recognize her as a sprite.

"Karala!" Pard exclaims, "You were following us!"

"Hi Pard! No, actually I was following the hobgoblins.  They seemed very dangerous, even more dangerous than the gnolls. The gnolls had bigger muscles, but the hobgoblins were very impressive on those big worgs!"   

Karala peers at you for a moment. "You must be Dunathar, Goven, Lucan, Manzanita, and Zook. I got a message from Alba about you.  She says you are here to warn us of danger?  She says she feels you are friends.  And she says you were inquiring about the spring..."   Her eyes seem to linger on Manzanita a moment.  Or perhaps on the staff that Manzanita carries. 

"I am Karala. Welcome to my forest."

* * *

Dunathar searches Khelan's ruined body.  Her armor is covered in intricate designs, probably hobgoblin in origin. It is a fine suit of scale mail, though it has seen much use.  Still slung over her back is a spiked light steel shield, also of the finest hobgoblin make. Dunathar quickly relieves her of all her weapons and searches through her bags and clothes. It's a good haul.

OOC: 

Khelan has -
masterwork scale mail, covered in etchings made to look like battle scars.
masterwork spiked light steel shield,
masterwork longsword, exceptionally well made
shortsword
masterwork longbow
quiver of 18 arrows
1 potion
2 tanglefoot bags


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 6, 2005)

*Manzanita*

Manzanita drifts back down to the earth.  Heaving a sigh of relief, she approaches the others.  She smiles at the sprite.  "Alba was correct.  Our goals are well aligned with yours.  We would keep this forest safe from cruel marraders such as these.  We are fortunate to have succeeded for now, but they will be back.  Let's gather our prisoners and return to the keep.  Will you join us Karala?  I would certainly be interested to speak with you farther."

Manzanita picks up the hobgoblin bow and eyes it carefully.  "I have need for such a weapon."


----------



## doghead (Aug 6, 2005)

*Lucan of Oludan*

Lucan wraps the chain back into the ready position. 

"I'm just going to see that the hobgoblins aren't planning a rematch."

He leaves the inspection of the body to the others and slips off into the trees in the direction that the hobgoblins went. He doesn't go far, and does what he can to avoid encountering them again. He just wants to make sure that they are not planning to regroup and return.

When he is as sure as he can be, he returns to the others.

"Now, what are we to do with the gnolls?"

ooc: * Hide +9 * Move Silently +9 *


----------



## Someone (Aug 6, 2005)

"Of course they are planning a rematch, lad" says Dunathar. "Just remember what I´ve been saying all the time."

Then, looking at the pile of things he got from the dead hobgoblin, continues: "Those things are of no use to me, but they will get a good price when sold, I´m sure."

[ooc: Excuse me, silentspace, but I don´t remember if we met an Alba before]


----------



## silentspace (Aug 7, 2005)

Lucan follows the hobgoblins. As best as he can tell, they are continuing to ride off, at least for now.  Not wanting to go too far alone, he returns to the others.

As he returns Manzanita is floating down from her tree.  



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> "Alba was correct. Our goals are well aligned with yours. We would keep this forest safe from cruel marraders such as these. We are fortunate to have succeeded for now, but they will be back. Let's gather our prisoners and return to the keep. Will you join us Karala? I would certainly be interested to speak with you farther."




"You do, do you?  Well let's go then."

"Wait!" Pard says excitedly. "You can't take the gnolls! Alba would not allow it!  We can't keep prisoners!"

Zook stomps his foot on the ground and says "And we can't just butcher helpless prisoners either!"

Karala floats about, regarding the situation and the group with great interest.

"No, we can't just kill them either!  But we can't hold them!  What are we going to do?"

"Now now, Pard.  Just because you don't have a jail now, doesn't mean you can't build one, now does it?  You're gnomes, after all, aren't you?  Why, I bet if you put your minds to it, you could build the best jail ever!  As for Alba, she will have to accept it. As the leader of the forest gnomes, one of her duties is to accept and handle change.  It looks, dear Pard, like our world is changing.  We've not gotten so many visitors in our forests since, well since a very long time.  I fear Alba will have to construct a jail for the gnolls, as there aren't any good alternatives, are there?"   Karala smiles at Zook.

"Now, let's get going, shall we?" Karala says as she fades from sight into thin air.


----------



## Someone (Aug 7, 2005)

"Yes, let´s return." says Dunathar. "We´re back at the starting point. This victory is temporal, you are not really in a better position than yesterday. Someone must do something with the tunnels."

"I hope I´m not that one"


----------



## doghead (Aug 8, 2005)

*Lucan of Oludan, male human*

Lucan does what is needed to get the gnolls ready to be moved.* He's no rougher than he needs to be in order to convince them to cooperate.

If no one else claims it, Lucan takes the cloak that seems to conceal its owner.

ooc: strip their weapons and armour, bind and blindfold them. Anything else?


----------



## Sado (Aug 9, 2005)

*Goven*

"What now?" Goven asks the others.  "We have stopped the immediate threats, for now at least, as we had planned.  Do we return to Carodan now that we have bought some time, so that we may come back in force?  Or do we return straightaway to the keep and try to deal with what is in the tunnels?"


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 9, 2005)

*Manzanita*

"Now we return to the keep.  I still want to identify this staff, and perhaps other items.  We have a little time to train, discuss this woods, and plan our next moves.  There is little point in returning to Carodan, unless we bring a weapon powerful enough to change the course of the war.  I also want to speak to Karala about the spring and see if I can learn some new spells from the gnomes.  Come.  We have much to carry back, and the gnolls must be watched carefully as we travel.  Bring all Khelan's equipment.  Let's go."


----------



## Sado (Aug 31, 2005)

_OOC-So, what's going on?  Figured I'd bump it so we could find it, if it's still going._


----------



## silentspace (Sep 8, 2005)

Under Linace Keep.

Arriving at Linace Keep, 

After a brief talk with Alba, the gnomes set upon building holding cells for the gnolls. A family of gnomes volunteers their very nice home to house the gnolls while the prison is built. The place is abuzz with activity, as the gnomes busy themselves making comfortable gnoll-sized mattresses, large feather pillows, and artistically quilted blankets for their new prisoners.  Much effort is put into creating a nutritious and delicious menu, and several tailors put together sketches of fashionable new outfits and colorful fabric swatches for the gnolls' prison clothing.

Meanwhile, the group is ushered in to meet with Alba in her chambers.

Alba is slumped back in her chair, and looks weary.  "So, our world is changing. If I understand what you're saying, there will be more gnolls, hobgoblins, and who knows what else coming to search for this place."

Karala nods. "They will find a way past the seals. Or force their way through."

Alba says "We've been interrogating the gnolls. They say an army of thousands is readying to march from the north. It will sweep through the wilderness, where many creatures are ready to join them. Because the gnolls and hobgoblins have failed to find Linace Keep, the army will surely send more scouts.  Their supreme commander, General Nazdin, is determined to find it.  Perhaps a company of soldiers.  They will sweep through the forest until they find it. "

Looking at the party, Alba says "You must do something!"   

Karala looks at Manzanita's staff.  "You have Linace's staff.  It is the key to the main seal, in the ruins of the courtyard above.  There are other entrances to the catacombs below, but that one was the main one, I think.  It was sealed by Linace himself."

After a brief silence, she adds, "Another entrance is at the spring you asked about."

Finally she adds. "Another entrance is some distance to the west. It is quite well hidden.  That's the one I sent the other group down."


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 8, 2005)

"The other group?"  Manzanita asks?

"I do want to buy some pearls from you to identify this staff, as well as other items we have found.  We also need a chance to study, rest and train before we embark on another mission.  You intelligence is correct.  More enemies will come.  More than we can fight.  We must bring forth some sort of weapon to aid the war effort.  What do you think we might find down there that would be useful?  Or do you think we could destroy the demon?"

_OOC:  At least one of us has gone up a level after that fight!_


----------



## Someone (Sep 9, 2005)

Dunathar grunts when Alba says "he" must do smething, but he understands it´s true. And more, what treasures can be found in the tunnels and caves? He´s eaguer to leave the forests and return to where a dwarf is more comfortable, and after the last weeks, he´s less afraid of risking his life, having learned a couple new tricks.

"We have some time before the enemy arrives, Manzanita" says the dwarf. "But not so much. We have to explore the caves and look for the way to the demon, or weapon they are looking for, and seal it definitely. A cave in will do the trick, I´m sure. But first, we have to find it and make sure it´s the only way to reach there."


----------



## Sado (Sep 9, 2005)

*Goven*

Goven is pleased to see Brinsey again, and in good health.  He takes her out for a short ride both to exercise her and scout around the keep.

When he returns, he asks Alba if it would be possible for him to accompany one of their "patrols" to get better acquainted with the forest and its secrets.  He also asks if she knows anything about the bastard sword they found at the entrance.


----------

